#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-17
<narcislinux> =))
<hale> salam
<jeus> سلام دوستان من دیشب لینوکس سرور رو نصب کردم حالا می خوام که دسکتاپ رو روش نصب کنم حال دو تا سوال دارم اول از همه اینکه دستورات نصب دسکتاپ از اینترنت چی هستند  و آیا بعد از نصب به صورت پیش فرض اول از همه قرار می گیرد و مثل لینوکس معمولی بالا می آید و دوم اینکه آ
<jeus> یا من می تونم همین عمل (نصب دسکتاپ ) را توسط یک سی دی آبونتو دسکتاپ نصب کنم ؟
<jeus> سلام دوستان من دیشب لینوکس سرور رو نصب کردم حالا می خوام که دسکتاپ رو روش نصب کنم حال دو تا سوال دارم اول از همه اینکه دستورات نصب دسکتاپ از اینترنت چی هستند  و آیا بعد از نصب به صورت پیش فرض اول از همه قرار می گیرد و مثل لینوکس معمولی بالا می آید و دوم اینکه آ
<jeus> یا من می تونم همین عمل (نصب دسکتاپ ) را توسط یک سی دی آبونتو دسکتاپ نصب کنم ؟
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi ^
<bmoqimi1> narcislinux1: k
<jeus> narcislinux1, ?
<bmoqimi1> jeus: salam , bebin mohem nist ke ghablan roo system chi nasbe mituni alan har kar mikhay bokoni, ba CD , DVD , lan ya harchi
<bmoqimi1> narcislinux: he is asking the same question in many channels :D and I have different answer in every chanel :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi heh khaste nabashid
<narcislinux> bmoqimi1
<bmoqimi1> narcislinux: rasti Dshab koli ba mtux be tarhet khandidim ,afarin kheili khub boood
<bmoqimi1> narcislinux: yade tarhat bara seminare khodam oftadam koli bishtar khandidam baz
<narcislinux> bmoqimi1:  :)
<narcislinux> jeus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<bmoqimi1> narcislinux: this is exactly what he needds
<bmoqimi1> narcislinux: I decided not to speak persian to you anymore ever ;)
<narcislinux> bmoqimi1:  lol ok
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> kasi midune ke cookie o ... koja zakhire mishe?
<Omid> yani cheotr behesh dsstresi peida konam
<the-light> Omid: mamoolan dakhel folder hamun app e, maslan firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Omid> the-ligh: mamnun
<najmeh> salaam
<najmeh> mikhastam bedoonam age ye zabane barname nevic balad bashim shell programing yad gereftanesh rahate?
<lxsameer> najmeh: are
<najmeh> lxsameer: mamnoon. source khuB soragh darid ke beram soraghesh? albate interbet pore!
<najmeh> lxsameer: akhe bayad faghat sarfe 2 sa@ ye barname ba shell benevisam
<najmeh> lxsameer: nizam ham dar in hade ke ye seri halghe niaz daram va hamchenin file processing
<lxsameer> najmeh: khob behtare ke az in mini-howto haye bash ro ye negah bendazi bad shuru be neveshtan konio dar zemne neveshtan yad begiri
<ilius> najmeh: file processing yani chia masalan?
<najmeh> ilius: faghat khoondan va neveshtan
<ilius> while read LINE ; do
<ilius>   echo $LINE
<ilius> done < myfile.txt
<najmeh> lxsameer: "mini-howto haye bash" ? az koja biaram?khode UBUNTU dare?
<lxsameer> najmeh: google
<ilius> for FILE_NAME in ~/* ; do
<ilius>   ls "~/$FILE_NAME"
<ilius> done
<lxsameer> najmeh: #bash ham khube
<najmeh> lxsameer: ok
<ilius> najmeh: http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+scripting+filetype%3Apdf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ilius> najmeh: http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+scripting+quick+reference&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<najmeh> ilius: mamnoon az lotetoon gooya kheili rahate. alaan search mikonam
<the-light> najmeh: pdf o topic farsi ham hast
<hamird> salam, kasi mitune man ro baraye kharid az hamird ubuntu shop rahnamaii kone?!
<ilius> hamird: ???
<ilius> hamird: چی میخوای بخری؟
<hamird> stickers
<ilius> hamird: نمی‌دونم. ولی اینم ببین
<ilius> hamird: http://shop.sito.ir/%DA%86%D8%A7%D9%BE%D8%AE%D9%88%D9%86%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B1%DA%86%D8%B3%D8%A8-%28%D9%84%DB%8C%D8%A8%D9%84%29-c-361_376.html
<hamird> mersi. akhe didam linke canonical store roo homepage e ubuntu.ir hast, fekr kardam raahi hast ke beshe kharid kard kardan.
<ilius> hamird: خب احتمالا باید یه دبیت کارت بین‌المللی داشته باشی تا بتونی خرید کن
<ilius> hamird: که میدن بعضی ها ولی من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم که چجوریه
<hamird> ok mersi.. shoma az sito.ir kharid kardi ta hala?!
<ilius> hamird: زیاد!
<ilius> hamird: کدوم شهر هستی؟
<hamird> tehran
<ilius> hamird: در ضمن اگه شخص خاصی رو مخاطب قرار میدی باید اسمش رو بنویسی که متوجه بشه
<ilius> hamird: مثل من
<hamird> ilius: ok bebakhshid.
<ilius> hamird: آره واسه تهران سیتو بهتر از همه‌س
<hamird> ilius: stickers vase fedora roo sitesh hast, ehtemalan mishe sefaresh dad... vase poshte laptop am mikham
<ilius> hamird: سایت فدورا؟
<hamird> ilius: na, manzuram hamin sito bood
<ilius> hamird: آها.. آره
<hamird> ilius: shoma chi kharidi? raazi boodi?
<ilius> hamird: تازگی‌ها نخریدم. قبلا می‌خریدم
<ilius> hamird: بیشتر سیدی/دیویدی
<ilius> hamird: در کل خوب بود
<hamird> ilius: cd hasho nadidam ba deghat. chon distro haro mishe download kard. albate amoozeshiasho nadidam hanuz
<hamird> ilius: btw man kheyli ba chat too irc ashna nistam. software chi estefade mikoni?!
<ilius> hamird: Pidgin
<ilius> hamird: xchat va empathy ham hast, vali pidgin be nazare man behtare
<hamird> ilius: E! man messenger pidgin estefade mikonam.. plugin bayad nasb konam barash vase irc?
<ilius> hamird: na!
<ilius> hamird: ye accout e irc add mikoni
<ilius> hamird: ruye irc,freenode.net
<Hamird1> ilius: mersi alan ba pidgin umadam
<thr> salam doostan man 1 moshkeli daram neveshtehaie farsi dar mint10 va ubunru 10.10 be soorat faseledar mioftan chikareshoon konam?
<ilius> Hamird1: خواهش
<thr> kasi komak nemikone?
<Hamird1> thr: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ilius> thr: کجا اینطوریه؟ توی چه برنامه‌ای؟
<Hamird1> ilius: too firefox
<Hamird1> vali age in command ro bezane dorost mishe
<ilius> Hamird1: از کجا می‌دونی؟
<ilius> Hamird1: اگه اینطوریه که لازم نیست حتما فونت‌های ماکروسافت رو نصب کنه، مي‌تونه فونت فایرفاکس رو تغییر بده
<Hamird1> ilius: chon man ham too mint9 ham 10.10 in moshkel ro dashtam, nasb kardam dorost shod
<thr> <ilius>are to firefox intorie
<Hamird1> ilius: are mishe fonte e firefox ro ham avaz kone, vali fekkonam inyeki rahattare
<thr> 1moshkeli ham ba mousam daram to linux kheili kond amal mikone hata ba taghire options gesmat mouse masalan vagti ro desktop rast click mikonam ba'zi mavage 1 folder jadid ijad mishe!
<narcislinux> bmoqimi bmoqimi1 bmoqimi2 ........... ( bmoqimi counter )
<the-light> in ruza hame tabdil counter halghe name+1 o __func tabdil shodan :D
<narcislinux> :d
<maryam> salam be hame
<narcislinux> maryam:  wb
<maryam> kase barnamei mesle alcol120% vase linux sorakh nadareh
<maryam> کسی برنامه ای مثل alcohl120%
<maryam> واسه لینوکس سراغ نداره
<Zahra> maryam: be nazaram age kaari ro ke mikhaay bahash anjaam bedi begi behtare!
<narcislinux> maryam: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:x1gFdxORrfkJ:en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Guide/Software_equivalents+Software+Equivalents+alcohol+120%25+in+linux&cd=2&hl=fa&ct=clnk&gl=de
<narcislinux> maryam:  and ! http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4yejZK1StngJ:wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software+Software+Equivalents+alcohol+120%25+in+linux&cd=1&hl=fa&ct=clnk&gl=de
<Zahra> maryam: image haat ro mitooni rahat mount eshoon koni va azashoon estefade koni
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * Zahra nemifahme ke mellat cheraa enghadr moshtaghan vase gereftane javab MSG bedan?!!!
<WhiteCrow1> Zahra: salam , chi shode aziz ?
<Zahra> WhiteCrow1: salam! hich kollan bazi vaghtaa too hekmate ijaade channel shak mikonam!!!
<WhiteCrow1> Zahra: :D zendegi por e in shak has va por e in ? ha
<Zahra> WhiteCrow1: indeed!
 * WhiteCrow1 brb 30 min 
<maryam> linux man bazi vaghta hang mekone
<maryam> inja yeki javab adamo namede
<maryam> ke in che injomani hastesh
<WhiteCrow1> maryam: aziz avalan salam dovoman shoma sabr konid bax bekhonan age kasi bedone javab mide
<maryam> vala ma salam kardem kasi javab ndad
<WhiteCrow1> maryam: 3 voman hang kardan e linux e shoma fek nakonam be khode linux rabt dashte bashe ya bad conf shode ke in mored az shomas ya az sys e shomas
<maryam> az ina nest
<maryam> ghablan chek kardam
<nixoeen> maryam: khorooji e dmesg
<mehdy> salam be hame
<narcislinux> mehdy: wb
<mehdy> bache ha man ye moshkeli daram
<mehdy> hmmm
<mehdy> gyachi voice nadare
<mehdy> kesi nemidoone cheshe?
<mehdy> kesi inja nist?
<nixoeen> mehdy: inja omooman kasi bedune ejaze gereftan pm nemide!
<mehdy> jeddi?
<mehdy> chera?
<mehdy> wow
<mehdy> che marmoooz
<mehdy> adam intori mitarse
<mehdy> hichiam nemigin ke
<nixoeen> mehdy: rabti be marmooz budan ya chize digeyi nadare! Private Message maale karaye Private e, na ye channele Public
<mehdy> khob to publicam ke kesi nist,kesi chizi nemige
<mehdy> hala ziyaad farghi nemikone
<mehdy> mamnoon ke gofti
<mehdy> man nemidoonestam
<nixoeen> mehdy: in channel karbordesh moshakhase, afradi ke soal daran mian miporsan
<nixoeen> mehdy: age kasi balad bashe javab midan
<mehdy> dorost
<nixoeen> mehdy: vali khob man ta alan ba gyachi kar nakardam, mosallaman javabi ham nadaram, dar natije chizi ham nemigam
<mehdy> hmm
<mehdy> khob soale man o kasi balad nist javab bede?
<mehdy> ahan
<mehdy> age bishtar betooni rajebe inja tozih bedi ke kheyli mamnoonet misham
<nixoeen> mehdy: Soalet az paye eshtebahe. Migi gyachi voice nadare, yeki dige momkene bege khob maale man dare! Bayad ye LOG ei chizi bashe, ke bar asase un beshe goft moshkel chie
<mehdy> alan kesaayi ke inja hastan,chi kar mikonan?
<mehdy> hmm
<mehdy> bebiin
<mehdy> vaghti voicesho mikham enable konam mige Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:        tsd32.dll       tssoft.acm  Not in the following directories:       /       /usr/lib/win32/       /usr/lib/win32/       /usr/local/lib/win32/       /usr/lib/codecs/
<nixoeen> mehdy: khob dare khodesh mige dige, be file haye tsd32.dll va tssoft.acm niaz dare
<narcislinux> dll ?!
<nixoeen> mehdy: bayad unaro az yeja begiri, copy koni too yeki az jahayi ke gofte, masalan /usr/llib/win32
<nixoeen> mehdy: dar javabe kasi ham message midi esmesho avvale message benevis
<nixoeen> mehdy: vagar na momkene motevajjehe message et nashe
<mehdy> nixoeen: are bandeye khoda khodesham mige?amma soal injast ke hala ina ro har chi gashtam peyda nakardam
<nixoeen> mehdy: too windows gashti nabud ?
<mehdy> na ba ubuntu
<mehdy> nixoeen:
<mehdy> nixoeen:man avvalesh yadam raft ,akharesh zadam esme shoma ro,eyb nadare ke
<nixoeen> mehdy: alan moshkeli nadare, vali har dafe nazani man motevajjeh nemisham ke message dadi, chon too channel haye dige ham hastam
<mehdy> Nixoeen:ahan
<mehdy> Nixoeen:nemishe to terminal ye chizi benevisam khodesh begarde peyda kone?
<nixoeen> mehdy: chera, wait bebinam too package esh nist
<mehdy> Nixoeen:Mamnoon
<nixoeen> mehdy: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/gyachi/gyachi/1.1.0/gyachi-codecs.deb?r=&ts=1295290164&use_mirror=puzzle
<nixoeen> mehdy: un file ro begir nasb kon, shamele hamun 2 ta file ei e ke mikhay
<mehdy> wow
<mehdy> nixoeen:bad ke download kardam che joorinasbesh konam?
<nixoeen> miri too Nautilus roosh double-click mikoni!
<nixoeen> mehdy: ^^
<mehdy> Nixoeen: mige :Download Forbidden  We cannot send this file to your location. Please visit our our T7 page
<nixoeen> mehdy: http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/project/gyachi/gyachi/1.1.0/gyachi-codecs.deb
<mehdy> Nixoeen: Dobaare hamoon erorr o mide ,
<mehdy> Nixoeen: aziz jesaratan mitoonam esme shoma ro bedoonam?
<mehdy> Nixoeen:man mehdiam
<nixoeen> mehdy: bekhatere tahrime irane
<nixoeen> mehdy: az inja download kon: http://nixoeen.com/gyachi-codecs.deb
<nixoeen> mehdy: Moeen
<mehdy> Nixoeen: Agha Moeen,Mamnoon az Lotfet,Shoma Az Kojayii?
<nixoeen> mehdy: Alman
<mehdy> Nixoeen:Kheyli Doori Vagarna miomadam ye machet mikardam, Downloadesh ke tamoom shod,Khodesh ejazeye install khast o bad install kard,bazam mamnoon,khosh bashi
<nixoeen> mehdy: khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-18
<ahmadhesni> ping ahmadhesni
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: chie hasooditoon mishe man ziadam ? khob akhe computera dg az hefz mian too canal :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  cheghad delay !!!!
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  az porotokol uucp estefade kardid?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: pas chi kheili ham khube :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  pas manzorshon chiye porotokolesh kheyli ghadimiye ziyad karbod nadre ?
<mrj1368> salam doostan
<mrj1368> man baraye proxy az tor estefade mikardam chand roozi hast kar nemikone
<mrj1368> toonel ham bazi az site ha ro baz nemikone masalan facebook !
<mrj1368> yeki be man komak kone
<mrj1368> chikar konam
<mrj1368> ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: whic hprotocol are u talking about ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: uucp
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: yes, it is almost de[recated
<bmoqimi> deprecated
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: so why u use it ?
<narcislinux> everplays:  wb
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: good job welcome bot :D
 * narcislinux ajab :| 
<everplays> narcislinux, thanks
<everplays> bmoqimi, be to che foozool bot?
<everplays> lol
<bmoqimi> everplays: dude , I missed u last night ?
<bmoqimi> ? --> !
<everplays> bmoqimi, in soal-i bood dude? az man miporsi?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  shoma javab soalo begid ! barachi pas az uucp estefade mikonin ?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: man key az uucp estefade kardam ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  khodeton goftin !!!!!!
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: koooo ?
<narcislinux> (09:20:13 AM) narcislinux: bmoqimi:  az porotokol uucp estefade kardid?
<narcislinux> (09:39:27 AM) bmoqimi: narcislinux: pas chi kheili ham khube
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: na in respone boode be oon counter ghablie ke gofte boodin baba
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: uucp kheili sale dg nist be sene man o shoma ghad nemide mashala
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: khosoosan shoma
<bmoqimi> :d
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: ok! delay again
 * narcislinux fekr mikone bmoqimi khoshesh miyad sar be sare narcislinux bezare :| 
<narcislinux> everplays:  shoma ba uucp kar kardin ?
<everplays> narcislinux, chi hast aslan? :)
<narcislinux> everplays:  porotokol bara ferestadan msg unix
<narcislinux> 344 bazdid :| divanan
<ali__> salam
<fzerorubigd> سلام
<fzerorubigd> شما می دونین بهترین و زیباترین فونت های اینترنت برای ویندوز کدام ها هستند؟
<narcislinux> fzerorubigd windoz chi hast ?
<fzerorubigd> سیستم عامل ویندوز
<narcislinux> fzerorubigd ye noe linuxe?
<fzerorubigd> ببخشید من تا حالا این وطری چت نکرده بودم اشتباهی اونو رو انتخاب کردم
 * narcislinux !
<fzerorubigd> حالا بهترین و زیباترین فونت های اینترنت برای ویندوز کدام ها هستند؟
<fzerorubigd> من این سوال رو توی انجمن عمومی هم پرسیدم اگه تمایل داشتین اونجا بهش جواب بدین
<fzerorubigd> یک سوال دیگه من برنامه را در
<narcislinux> ?
<fzerorubigd> excuse me. some of the word were english and i couldnot write with persian words.
<fzerorubigd> i has been upload codes of program via cpanel. but i dont know how to observe execute of program.
<fzerorubigd> salam.
<erghezi> ‎ilius: salam :D
<ilius> erghezi: سلام :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چطووری؟ :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: n900 میگی هنوز خوبه؟ :ی
<ilius> erghezi: مرسی خوبم
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius:راستی کیبردش فارسی هم میشد دیگه؟ :ی
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کیبرد فیزیکیش
<ilius> erghezi: هم فیزیکی‌ش هم مجازی‌ش
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خیلی خووبه :) نمی دونم قبلن از یکی شنیده بودم که فارسی نداره فیزیکیش
<ilius> erghezi: منم فکر می‌کردم نداره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ها پس خوودت بوودی :ی
<ilius> erghezi: باید می‌رفتیم یه جایی اضافه می‌کردیمش
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خودت بهم گفتی:) دمش گررررم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چون تاچ سخته خب :ی من با آیپادم مشکل داشتم
<ilius> erghezi: یا نه. کیبورد فیزیکی‌ش رو ست می‌کنیم به فارسی. ولی انگلیسی رو هم داره همیشه
<ilius> erghezi: یعنی بین انگ
<ilius> erghezi: بین انگلیسی و یه زبان دیگه میشه سوییچ کرد
<erghezi> ‏ilius:  همین خووبه دیگه :) مثل همین پی سی :ی
<ilius> erghezi: ولی دو تا زبان غیرانگلیسی دیگه نمیشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نه دو تا جوابم رو میده :)))
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: می گو هم که احتمالا براش تا سه ماه دیگه میاد.. نسخه پایدارش
<ilius> erghezi: فقط فریم‌ویر ش رو بهتره دانلود کنی خودت فلش کنی
<ilius> erghezi: چون اونی که می‌خری قدیمیه احتمالا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آره حتمن اینکارو میکنم :)
<ilius> erghezi: بعد هر چند وقت یه بار هم بکاپ بگیری از کلش
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ببین ماه بعد ی نمایشگاه موبایل تو بارسلونا هست
<ilius> erghezi: چون اگه زیاد انگولکش کنی مثل من ممکنه یه وقت بوت نشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نمایشگاه بزرگیه :) اگه نوکیا بخواد بده، باید n9 رو اونجا معرفی کنه
<ilius> erghezi: دیگه پی‌سی نیست که سیدی لایو بذاری ریکاور کنی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بعدش چی میشه؟
<ilius> erghezi: هیچی اگه بکاپ نداشته باشه مجبوری از اول فلش کنی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب پس فلش میشه کرد؟ مشکلی نیست:)
<ilius> erghezi: برنامه‌هایی که نصب کرده بودی می‌پره. ولی هوم نمی‌پره
<ilius> erghezi: uhum
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خوبه! فقط ی جوری نشه که بر ای همیشه نابود بشه :ی
<ilius> erghezi: یه چیزی داره نصب می‌کنی . قبل از بوت می‌کنی بکاپ بگیری یا ری‌استور کنی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میگو نصب کردی روش؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خیلی ناپایداره؟
<ilius> erghezi: نه
<ilius> erghezi: احتمالا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میخواستم ببینم فارسی اینا داره؟ چطوری اوضاعش؟
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم والا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: برای اف ام ترسمیترش ی برنامه اومده ها :)
<ilius> erghezi: ولی تا جایی که می‌دونم این مائمو بعضی درایورهاش باینری و غیرآزاد هست
<ilius> erghezi: و اون سخت‌افزارها احتمالا تو میگو کار نمی‌کنه
<ilius> erghezi: در واقع بعضی درایورهای ان۹۰۰ اینجوریه
<ilius> erghezi: که خود نوکیا داده
<erghezi> ‏ilius: والا من تمام دیتاشیت قطعات n900 رو در اوردم!
<erghezi> ‏ilius: برای پردازشگرش ۳ هزار و پونصد صفحست!
<ilius> erghezi: دیتاشیت چه ربطی به درایور داره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حتی دوربین ۵ مگاپیکسلیش‌:)
<ilius> erghezi: سی‌پی‌یوش رو که نمی‌گم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب دیتاشیت باشه قاعدتا باید درایورشم آزاد باشه!
<ilius> erghezi: ولی خب همه‌چیزش اوپن‌سورس نیست خلاصه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یعنی طرز کار قطعه مشخصه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مثلن چیپست بلوتوثش قشنگ معلومه چطوری کار میکنه
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم والا. من یه جا اینطوری خوندم
<erghezi> ‎ilius: http://wiki.maemo.org/N900_Hardware_Schematic
<ilius> erghezi: فعلا هم حوصله درسر ندارم که بخوام میگو نصب کنم روش :-D
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چرا؟ :) تو که اهل ماجراجویی بودی:ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: رم اضافه داری؟
<ilius> erghezi: فعلا خیلی کار دارم
<ilius> erghezi: رم اضافی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چون اینطوری که متوجه شدم رو حافظه داخلیش نصب بخوای بکنی سخته
<ilius> erghezi: memory card?
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آره همون
<ilius> erghezi: are
<ilius> erghezi: 16 daram, 32 ham mikhore
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حالا جالبه هم میگو و هم اوبونتو رو روی گلکسی اس سامسونگ هم نصب کردن ;)
<ilius> erghezi: khodesh ham ke 20 o khordei dare
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بعد مموری کارت خوب چنده؟
<ilius> erghezi: جالبه
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم والا. خیلی وقت پیش خریدم
<ilius> erghezi: فکر کنم حدود ۳۰ تومن بود ۱۶ گیگش
<ilius> erghezi: microSD
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آقا باتریش چطوره؟ خیلی که اذیت نمیکنه؟
<ilius> erghezi: هممم یکمی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ۵ ساعت دووم میاره؟
<ilius> erghezi: روزی یه بار شارژ می‌کنم
<ilius> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏ilius: روزی ی بار که خوبه :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: اون آیپادم همین شکلی بود :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بازی میکردی روزی دوبارم میشد
<ilius> erghezi: هممم
<ilius> erghezi: یه چیزی تو همون مایه‌هاس
<erghezi> ‏ilius: این ماه بعد اگه خبری نشه از n9 همین رو میخرمش ;)
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<ilius> erghezi: فقط یکم باگ داره دیگه. نمی‌دونم تبلت‌های دیگه هم اینطورین یا نه
<erghezi> ‏ilius:  چه جور باگی ؟ :ی
<ilius> erghezi: قبلا یه مدت همش فریز می‌کرد
<erghezi> ‏ilius: با مائمو ؟
<ilius> erghezi: می‌رفت تو کما! مجبور می‌شدم باتریش رو دربیارم دوباره بذارم
<erghezi> ‎ilius: lol :)
<ilius> erghezi: دو سه هفته اینطوری بود. یکی دو روز یه بار اینطوری میشد فکر کنم
<the-light> erghezi: n9 ham biad ba in moshakhasat, avalesh mesle n900 800 inast!
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب ی مرگش شده بوده حتمن
<ilius> erghezi: ولی خیلی وقته اونطوری نمیشه
<ilius> erghezi: نمی‌دونم والا
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ‌منظورت باگ و ایناست؟ :) مشکلی نداره باگ
<erghezi> ‏the-light: با نسخه های جدید رفع میشه خب
<ehsan> آقا یه مشکل احتمالاً تکراری
<ehsan> سلام قبلش!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ولی اگه بیاد تاچش خیلی بهتره چون خازنیه
<the-light> erghezi: na pulesh ba moshakhasate cpu 1GHz o touch 4inch o ...
<ehsan> nvidia گویا ما رو تحریم کرده درسته؟
<erghezi> ‏the-light: من تا ۷۵۰ هم باشه می خرم
<erghezi> ‏ehsan: فک نکنم!
<ilius> ehsan: are
<erghezi> ‏ilius: جدی!؟ چطوری؟
<ilius> ehsan: از درایور خود اوبونتو استفاده کن
<erghezi> ‏ehsan: اجازه دانلود نمیده؟ با اپرا هم میشه دور زد
<ilius> erghezi: از سایت انویدیا نمیشه درایورش رو دانلود کرد
<ehsan> من می خوام با ویندوز دانلود کنم. با لینوکس امکانش نیست
<erghezi> ‏ehsan: با اپرا دانلود کن
<erghezi> ‏ehsan: اون توربوش رو فعال کن
<the-light> erghezi: chize, manam dust darama :D
<ilius> ehsan: خب از مخازن اوبونتو دانلود کن. با ویندوز
<ehsan> مگه اپرا چیکار می کنه؟
<ehsan> همون درایوری که .run داره رو می خوام
<ilius> erghezi: تو اینجا متولی اپرا هستی؟
<ilius> erghezi: :-D
<ehsan> میشه؟ داره تو مخازنش؟
<erghezi> ‏ehsan: turbo بزنی... ی جور فیلترشکنه :)
<erghezi> ‏ehsan: همینی که ایلیوس گفت هم میشه :)
<erghezi> ‏the-light: اگه قیمتش تا ۷۵۰ هزارم باشه من حاضرم بدم :ی
<ilius> ehsan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-current&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<erghezi> ‏the-light: حالا اینجا زده باید تا نمایشگاه موبایل بارسلونا ماه بعد صبر کرد
<ehsan> erghezi: تست می کنم. مرسی
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ی خبر امروز دیدم... مشخصاتش رو خیلی بالاتر زده!
<erghezi> ‎the-light: ilius http://news.oneindia.in/2011/01/13/tech-nokia-n9-specs-review-price-launch-mwc-aid0102.html
<the-light> erghezi: version stable dade MeeGo baraye arm mage?
<ilius> ehsan: age i386 hast: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/nvidia-current/download
<erghezi> ‏the-light: نه :) خب نمایشگاه که لزوما نباید جنس آماده شده باشه
<erghezi> ‏the-light: دو ماه بعد به بازار میده
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ماه بعد نمایشگاه به نمایش در میاد... دو ماه بعدشم به بازار میاد
<erghezi> ‎Nokia N9 will have a powerful 1.2 GHz processor and a 12 megapixels camera with LED flash at rear
<erghezi> ‎The QWERTY N9 will boast 768MB of RAM.
<erghezi> ‏دهن آدم رو آب میندازه لامصب :)
<the-light> erghezi: hala bezar biad bebin wlan esh chetorie o chia support mikone kolan
<erghezi> ‎Feb 14-17 in Barcelona.
<erghezi> ‏باید تا این تاریخ صبر کرد :) امیدوارم ضایع نکنه ملت رو :ی
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ilius پاشیم بریم بارسلونا :ی
<the-light> erghezi: riazat bekesh :D
<narcislinux> ki tala ba uucp saro kar dashte ?
<the-light> erghezi: injaro: * Intel Meego OS!
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<ilius> erghezi: داشتم اسپانیایی یاد می‌گرفتم ها... هزار تا کار پیش اومد وقت نشد :-D
<erghezi> ‏ilius: :D  چی شده همه زدن تو خط اسپانیولی؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نکنه عاشق آهنگاش شدی؟
<ilius> erghezi: همینطوری
<ilius> erghezi: از تریپش خوشم اومد
<ilius> erghezi: خیلی راحت‌تر از انگلیسیه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: جدی؟ پس بررم دنبالش :) برای رزومه خوبه
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: novid.ir رو هم خریدم :d
<ilius> erghezi: :-D
<ilius> erghezi: navid ya novid
<erghezi> ‎ilius: درستش novid :)
<ilius> erghezi: eee
<ilius> erghezi: چه جالب!
<ilius> erghezi: چند خریدی؟
<erghezi> ‎ilius: http://www.loghatnaameh.com/dehkhodaworddetail-d3b90b5f5ac7414cb7aa8d5fc8050c2d-fa.html
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نمیگه مهدی :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: mfat خرید برام :ی
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: navid هم داریم البته :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ولی دیگه معنیش مژده نمیشه
<ilius> erghezi: هممم
<erghezi> ‏غلام علی بیگ اﷲآبادی (میرزا...) متخلص به نوید. از پارسی گویان هند است و در عهد نواب امیرخان بهادر کوتوال اﷲآباد بود و چندی هم منصب قضا داشت .
<erghezi> ‏میشه این :))))
<ilius> erghezi: عجب
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آرره :) ملت بی‌سوادی داریم :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آدم در عجبه واقعن :)
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius:  تا حالا کرنل کامپایل کردی رو n900? :d
<ilius> erghezi: نه بابا
<ilius> erghezi: فکر نکنم به این راحتی باشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چرا بابا :) من ریزش رو در اوردم :ی
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‎ilius: http://www.natisbad.org/N900/n900-commented-hardware-specs.html
<erghezi> ‎Note that twl4030 support has been merged upstream in Linux kernel 2.6.32):
<erghezi> ‎Audio support is enabled in kernel configuration by SND_OMAP_SOC_RX51 option:
<ilius> erghezi: تو خریدی امتحانش کن :-D
<erghezi> ‏چه کرنلی بشه ها :))) فقط باید ماژولای مربوط به سخت افزار رو اوکی کنی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: من برای همین تعجب میکنم ! میگی آزاد نیست
<ilius> erghezi: uhum
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آخه کل قطعات رو گفته کجاست تو کرنل
<ilius> erghezi: هممم نمی‌دونم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حتی چراغ LEDش رو گفته
<erghezi> ‎It is supported by leds-lp5523 driver (drivers/leds/leds-lp5523.c). It is controlled by the following kernel configuration option:
<erghezi> ‏ilius: من تا حالا این مدلی ندیده بودم :) عاشقش شدم اصن :ی
<ilius> erghezi: :)
<erghezi> ‏ilius: دیتاشیت تاچ اسکرینش رو بگیر http://www.ti.com/lit/gpn/tsc2005
<erghezi> ‏لامصب فروملاشم هست :))
<ilius> erghezi: سایتش باز نمیشه
<ilius> erghezi: آقا من دیگه برم خونه. خیلی خسته‌ام
<erghezi> ‏ilius: برو :) خب شاید تحریم کرده ایران رو
<erghezi> ‏ilius: برو ی خورده با این گوشی ور برو :ی
<ilius> erghezi: بازم بیا اینجا :-D
<ilius> erghezi: فعلا بای
<erghezi> ‏ilius: :D چشم :) بای بای
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: migam man baz amadam khabari nis?beram donbale karaye khodam ya inja bazi konam?
<python> salam
<python> kesi hast komak kone
<python> salam
<python> kesi hast komak kone
<python> kesi hast komak kone
<bmoqimi> too chah oftadi? python
<python> salam
<python> ajabi yeki javab dad
<python> onam ye ba namak
<bmoqimi> python: in modele soal porsidan nist dooste aziz
<python> ei baba
<python> asl vel kardi chasbidi be in
<python> omadim kelas adabiyat
<bmoqimi> python: bedune tavajoh be vaziat bayad soaleto beporsi va say koni yeki javab mide
<python> man mikham ye seri font ezafe konam
<python> bayad chikar konam
<python> kesi midone lotfan komak kone
<bmoqimi> python: zire /usr/share/fonts ye seri chiz hast boro bebin
<python> chi shod
<bmoqimi> python: khob migam be nazaret ma movazafim be soalet javab bedim ya doost darim behet komak konim?
<python> merci mamnon
<python> chetori mitonam font dawnlod konam
<python> vaghti mikham dawnload konam erro mide chera
<python> kasi hast
<python> javab bede
<Maryam> salam
<narcislinux1> Maryam: wb
<Maryam> chejori toye linux be poshehaye share shode dastrasi dashte basham
<bmoqimi1> maryam: ki share karde / linux ? windows ? ftp?
<maryam> salam
<maryam> baste haye ba pasvand .run ru chejuri meshe nasbeshun kard
<lxsameer> sh esme baste
<maryam> driver karte gerpficame
<maryam> downloadesh kardam
<lxsameer> chmod +x driver
<lxsameer> ./driver.run
<maryam> daghightar benevis
<maryam> sameeeerr
<the-light> pidgin page e asli server ke connect mishi behesh ro neshun koja save mikone o mishe didesh?
<the-light> neshun nemide*
<narcislinux> the-light:  yani chi ?
<the-light> narcislinux: aun page e avali hast ke be irc vasl mishi ye art o tozihat o ... dare
<narcislinux> the-light: buddy list > account>manage accont ?
<narcislinux> the-light: modify
<narcislinux> ?
<the-light> narcislinux: na na, khode server irc ghable inke dakhele channel beri yek tozihat ba ye art dare
<narcislinux> the-light:  nemifahmam  ! che tozihaty ?
<narcislinux> topic?
<narcislinux> the-light:  marahele vasl shodan ?
<the-light> ye no topic shayad bashe, welcome o tozihat o port o ye aks o ...
<narcislinux> the-light:  mogheye sakhtane user ?
<the-light> narcislinux: mogheye vasl shodan be server irc, ghable inke be channel join beshi
<the-light> narcislinux: khode log hash kojast?
<the-light> peyda kardam. ama irc o log nakarde!
<narcislinux> the-light:  man manzortono motevaje nemisham
<narcislinux> the-light:  loge goftego ha ?
<the-light> narcislinux: na log e server, behesh migan server windows
<the-light> wait
<narcislinux> ok
<the-light> narcislinux: msg dadam ask esho
<narcislinux> the-light:  yes  montazeram link baz she
<the-light> narcislinux: zaheran aslan aun page ro pidgin neshun nemide o log nemikone!
<narcislinux> the-light:  ahan in  tozihaye vasl shodan be server
<narcislinux> ok
<the-light> narcislinux: log esh nemikone na? neshunesham ke nemide aslan
<narcislinux> the-light: na
 * the-light nemidune bayad taajob kone ya betafavot bashe!
<Rightsum> salam be hame
<Rightsum> man ye soal dar morede font ha dar ubuntu daram
<Rightsum> kasi mitoone be man komak kone ?
<the-light> narcislinux: be in topic bala soal beporsin o montazer bashid o ... ham add kon bizahmat :)
<narcislinux> the-light: !help bezanid barashon
<narcislinux> the-light:  kamelan beshon raviyero mige :D
<the-light> narcislinux: masale ine ke ziad bezani channel ziad sholugh mishe, bad bazia ham ENG nemifahman
<the-light> age 1 bot e persiaan dasht khub mishod
<narcislinux> hmm
<narcislinux> the-light:  bashe
<narcislinux> vali w8
 * narcislinux dare ye matlab minevise 
<the-light> narcislinux: beharhal nazare mane hartor salah miduni :)
<narcislinux> the-light:  ye linke rahnema darim to wiki etefaghan  nazaret khobe
<Omid> salaam
<maryam> salam
<maryam> in pekham cheye?
<maryam> Software database is broken
<maryam> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic"
<maryam> in yaki ro kasi medone cheye
<maryam> You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<Omid> maryam: khob chera az Synaptic estefade nemikoni?
<maryam_> You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<maryam_> in pekham marbot be cheye
<maryam_> ????????????
<jeus> لطفا دوستان نرم افزار مونیتورینگ شبکه ای می شناسند که مثل نرم افزار top توی ترمینال اجرا بشه معرفی کنند
<jeus> لطفا دوستان نرم افزار مونیتورینگ شبکه ای می شناسند که مثل نرم افزار top توی ترمینال اجرا بشه معرفی کنند
<jeus> لطفا دوستان نرم افزار مونیتورینگ شبکه ای می شناسند که مثل نرم افزار top توی ترمینال اجرا بشه معرفی کنند
<jeus> nixoeen,
<jeus> nixoeen, salamn
<alex___> salam, az ubuntu chetor mishe backup gereft?? mesle norton ghost!
<alex___> kasi midune?? montazere javab basham??
<alex___> kasi hast???
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-19
<hossein> hi are any girls here
<vaght> salam
<pouyana> salam
<vaght> khubid?
<vaght> :)
<pouyana> man bale :D
<pouyana> shoma?
<vaght> maam khubim
<vaght> :)
<Hamird> bros, kasi linux musician nist?!
<lxsameer> Hamird: chi niaz dari?
<Hamird> lxsameer: felan hichi, khodam yeseri free software peda kardam, mikhastam bebenam kasi tajrobe o pishnahadi dare? man ba ardour o rosegarden o zynaddsubfx o hydrogen kar mikonam felan.. albate rosegarden ro kheyli vared nistam felan
<lxsameer> Hamird: saz mizani ?
<Hamird> lxsammer: setar, vali chand saale ke dark amibent / industrial gush midam, mikham yeseri demo kar konam.
<lxsameer> Hamird: aha, kheyli khube
<Hamird> lxsameer: mersi, shoma chi?
<lxsameer> Hamird: goftam age mikhay recorde koni jackd yeseri tools e khub dare
<lxsameer> Hamird: man Guitar Electric
<Hamird> lxsameer: ok, jack control ham nasb kardam. vase ardour hatman bayad nasb bashe.. vase guitar ba linux kar mikoni? razi hasti?
<lxsameer> Hamird: na Effecto amp daram ama yeki dobar test kardam khube ye toolsi ham hast be esme Studio ...... unam kheyli ghul bud
<lxsameer> Hamird: alan esme daghighesho migam
<Hamird> lxsameer: ok, man ubuntu studio ham nasb kardam vali raastesh kheyli natunestam kar konam bahash... ba khode ubuntu rahattaram
<lxsameer> Hamird: esme un software ro alan nadaram
<meht> sallam be hame
<meht> bacheha ye moshavere azatoon mikham
<meht> bara amoozeshe linux
<meht> bikar shodin khabar bedin
<bmoqimi1> ping bmoqimi1
<narcislinux1> !ping | bmoqimi
<lubotu3> bmoqimi: ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<gozasht> salam bar hameye iraniane momene farhikhte
<rahmani> من یک برنامه با php نوشتم
<rahmani> حالا می خواهم در cpanel آن را اجرا کنم
<gozasht> omidvaram hamegi khub bashid
<rahmani> سلام ببخشید من خیلی عجله داشتم. اما اولین صفحه سایت که نام آن index.php است را وقتی می خواهم اجرا کنم کدهای آن را به من نمایش میدهد باید چکار کنم؟
<rahmani> نمی دونم منظورم روشن بود؟ این تایپ فارسی انگلیسی خیلی خوندش سخته؟
<narcislinux1> lol
<rahmani> منظورتون از 101 چیست؟
<narcislinux1> rahmani: na ba shoma nabodam :)
<narcislinux1> rahmani:  dar channel irc  agar kasi ro khatab gharar mididi esmesho avale  sohbat bayad bezanid
<rahmani> حالا این سوال من را فهمیدید؟
<narcislinux1> rahmani: http://ittop.ir/thread4378.html
<narcislinux1> rahmani:  google javabhaye ziyadi dare , serch bezanid
<Guest64049> narcislinux1: :-"
<narcislinux1> the-light: wb
<the-light> thanks narcislinux1
<rahmani> narsilinux :  متشکرم اما برنامه ام را در سرور محلی اجرا کرده ام الان می خواهم در سی پنل اجراش کنم.
<amene> salam
<amene> click rast roye tozi ubunto notbok kar namikone?
<amene> labtabam hp hastesah
<amene> kasi metone komakam kone
<narcislinux1> amene:  notboketon chi hast ?
<amene> hp
<amene> ???????
<narcislinux1> amene: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7390/right-click-doesnt-work-on-hp-mini-210-touchpad
<amene> ye soal dege?
<narcislinux1> ?
<amene> man ghablan az linux mint estefade mekardam sorat internetam alli bod
<amene> vali vaghti ubunto ro nasb kardam soratam oft karde?
<narcislinux1> amene:  nemidonam . serch bezanid , hads mizanam az in bahsa ziyad shode
<amene> mer30
 * the-light google emkane download bazi software hasho baraye iran baz karde!
<narcislinux1> amene: np , faghat nokte ! dar chanel irc harvaght kasi ro khatab garar mididi esmesho avale sohbat bayad bezanid ta motevaje she
<narcislinux1> the-light:  are tahrimo bardasht
<amene> narcislinux1:mer30
<the-light> narcislinux1: baraye chandta software e google code o doc o ... bastast!
<narcislinux1> the-light: hmm
 * narcislinux1 az in karaye google khoshesh nemiyad
<amene> narcislinux:man toye labtobam driver ntfs daram chetor mitonam ona ro roye mize karam dashte basham
<amene> man toye labtobam driver ntfs daram chetor mitonam ona ro roye mize karam dashte basham
<amene> ????????\
<amene> salam dalil sorat payin internet dar linux az kojast??????
<amene> kasi nist be man komak kone
<pouyana> salam
<pouyana> shayad internetetoon kolan konde
<pouyana> mamoolan rabti be linux nadare
<amene> na
<amene> poyana:ba linux mint ali bid vaghti ubuntu ro nasb kardam kond shode
<pouyana> khub in ro test konid
<pouyana> cat /etc/resolve.conf
<pouyana> toosh chie
<pouyana> shayad moshkel az name server ha hastesh
<pouyana> masalan iun site sari miad?
<pouyana> http://74.125.39.132
<amene> are sri omad
<pouyana> khub
<pouyana> be khatare
<pouyana> name server
<pouyana> hastesh
<pouyana> che joori be net vasl mishid
<pouyana> be net
<pouyana> wireless/lan/modem?
<amene> shabakaye dakheli edaramone
<amene> lan
<pouyana> ok
<pouyana> berid oon alamate network ro
<pouyana> right click konid
<pouyana> baad berid
<pouyana> naad edit connection ro bezanid
<amene> khob
<pouyana> baad berid ro hamoon connection ke vaslid
<pouyana> eth0
<pouyana> bayad bashe
<pouyana> neveshte auto eth0
<amene> are
<pouyana> entekhab konid baad dobare edit
<pouyana> baad ipv4 setting
<amene> ok
<amene> badesh
<pouyana> to method
<pouyana> DHCP only address ro entekhab konid
<pouyana> baad paiin dns server
<pouyana> mitoonid
<pouyana> edit konid
<pouyana> inaro vared konid
<pouyana> 4.2.2.4,4.2.2.3
<amene> are
<pouyana> baghie ro khali bezarid
<pouyana> baad oon gozie paiin ham tick bezanid
<pouyana> for all user ham hamintoor
<pouyana> baad log out koind
<pouyana> ye reset konid
<pouyana> bebinid dorost mishe ya na
<amene> ok
<pouyana> albate
<pouyana> apply yadetoon nare
<pouyana> ghable reset
<amene> vase update pakage ha khili soratesh payione
<pouyana> oon mitoone dalilesh
<pouyana> servere nadorost bashe
<najmeh> salaam
<pouyana> salam
<pouyana> :najmeh
<najmeh> system man gozine hibernate nadare. version 10.10
<najmeh> chejoori mitoonam faalesh konam?
<pouyana> computeretoon chie
<pouyana> laptop
<pouyana> pc
<pouyana> ?
<najmeh> laptop va OS: UBUNTU
<pouyana> khub che marki
<pouyana> model
<pouyana> ?
<najmeh> pouyana: Dell inspiron
<pouyana> inspiron ?
<pouyana> ;)
<najmeh> pouyana: fek nemikonam rabT be laptopam dashte bashe!
<najmeh> pouyana: bara ubunto 9 be tore defult dasht
<pouyana> midoonam
<pouyana> vali modelesho
<pouyana> bayad bedoonim
<pouyana> shayad
<pouyana> ye moshkel marboot be in model bashe
<najmeh> pouyana: model" MM061"
<pouyana> najmeh:shayad esmesh avaz shode
<pouyana> be suspend
<najmeh> pouyana: suspenfd ke fek konam hamoon sleep bashe!
<pouyana> na hibernete
<pouyana> shoma emtehan kon
<pouyana> suspend ro
<najmeh> pouyana: eeeeeeeeeeee khob dare
<pouyana> :D
<najmeh> pouyana: bashe mamnoon, man alaan cheak mikonam
<pouyana> khahesh mikonam
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> ubunto hengam nasb pagack ha soratesh khili payine
<Maryam> bayad chekar kard?
<the-light> Maryam: server etuno avaz konim
<Maryam> kodom server
<Maryam> chejori?
<the-light> Maryam: dakhel yek chizi be esme source az menu haye ubuntu bayad bashe
<Maryam> peda namekonam
<the-light> ok wait
<the-light> Maryam: System => Administration => Software Sources
<the-light> az ghesmate Download from rooye dop down click konin va badesh other ro entekhab konin
<the-light> az kadri ke baz shode, select best server ro entekhab konin
<the-light> badesham sudo apt-get update bayad konid
<the-light> Maryam: manzuretun az "hengam nasb" download e package bud dige?
<Maryam> are
<the-light> ok ehtemalan ba in kar dorost beshe
<Maryam> software sources ro peda namikonam
<the-light> Maryam: az aun address i ke dadam bayad ejrash konin, az pannel balaei System va badam Administration
<Maryam> man az ubuntu tozi labtop estefade mekonam
<the-light> Menu haye gnome yekie age mohite graphicish Gnome bashe
<Maryam> az terminal namesh eejrash kard?
<the-light> ghaedatan bayad beshe, avale esme barnamasho bezanid bebinid kamel mishe ke run esh konin ya na
<the-light> man ubuntu nadaram ke test konam baratun
<mehdy> Hi EveryBody
<mehdy> does anyone use Gyache?
<mehdy> or used before
<mehdy> narcislinux: shoma ta hala ba gyachi kar kardi?
<mehdy> Maryam:shoma ta hala ba gyache kar kardi?
<Maryam> na
<mehdy> Maryam:Kesayi Ke inja Hastan Motekhasese Linuxan?
<the-light> soale aslito bepors mehdy!
<Maryam> the-light:dorost shod mer30
<narcislinux> mehdy: khob chi hast ?
<the-light> Maryam: khahesh
<Maryam> the-light:best server nadasht gozashtamesh roye main server ali shod
<the-light> Maryam: default yek chizi daran khodeshun ke dakhele 1 file matnie, labod inja neshunesh nemidade
<Maryam> the-light:megam man 2ta drive ntfs daram age bekham toye desctop bebenam bayad chekar konam
<the-light> Maryam: yadame vaghti mount mishod mioomad dakhele desktop
<Maryam> the-light:dasturesho metoni behem beden
<mehdy> the light: hmm valla man ye messangere gyache daram ke voicesh kar nemikone,hich errore khassi am nemide ,age kesi sar dar biare,ke bege behem che kar konam
<the-light> Maryam: vaghti sda ro baz mikonin dakhel desktop nemiad?
<Maryam> sda chiye?
<the-light> haun drive e ntfs etun manzurame
<Maryam> na
<the-light> mehdy: ghablan ke estefade mikardam voice e yahoo ro ham dorost support nemikard, alan bayad histry isho bebinid ke voice e aoon protocol ro dare ya na
<mehdy> the light:chera to informationesh gofte ke voice yahoo ro support mikone,amma ra nemiofte
<the-light> Maryam: mitunid drive haye NTFS ro bebinid ya chizi benevisid dakhelesh?
<Maryam> are
<the-light> Maryam: ba in mishe http://ubuntuguide.net/auto-mount-ntfs-driver-in-ubuntu
<Maryam> the-light:lonke kharabe baz nameshe
<the-light> bebakhshid man felan bayad belam biroon
<the-light> moshkeli ndre az moroorgar bayad bashe
<sara_> salam
<sara_> alo!
<mehdy> nixoeen:salam moeen jan,agha etelaati rajebe PY!, ke fekr mikonam ye patch bashe vase voice Gyache dari?
<mahdavi> سلام به همه
<mehdy> nixoeen:PY! Voice Chat Ye plugin e baraye gyache,che joori mitoonam az to terminal downloadesh konam o nasbesh konam
<mehdy> the-light:salam bebakhshid ,<PY! Voice Chat> Ye plugin e baraye gyache,che joori mitoonam az to terminal downloadesh konam o nasbesh konam
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا کسی mysql ۵.۵  توسط سورس نصب کرده تجربه اش را در اختیار من بگذاره
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> ta hala kasi DOS ejra karde roo serveri?
<Omid> DOS=Denial Of Services
<Omid> ye serveri hast toooye daneshga
<Omid> kheili baz gozashtan
<Omid> ye safhe search web ham dare
<Omid> mikham yekam behesh feshar biaram ta motevajeh eshtebaheshun beshan
<Omid> kasi mitune komak kone?
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا کسی mysql ۵.۵  توسط سورس نصب کرده تجربه اش را در اختیار من بگذاره
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا کسی mysql ۵.۵  توسط سورس نصب کرده تجربه اش را در اختیار من بگذاره
<jeus> سلام دوستان آیا کسی mysql ۵.۵  توسط سورس نصب کرده تجربه اش را در اختیار من بگذاره
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-20
<Bardiya> Droooooooooooooood
<Bardiya> Kasi hast?
<maryam> open suse ro be surat gnome nasb konam ya kde
<sadrolla> erghezi: salma baradar
<ramanK> ajab zendegi shode !!!
<ramanK> Qt mishe jozve package haye default Ubuntu !
<ramanK> belakhare yekare mofid az Canonical
<the-light> eh ramanK aumadi :D
<the-light> ramanK: msg?
<ramanK> the-light: bale aziz :D
<maryam> kasi tarighaye nasb opensuse 11.3 o balade
<dark-sun> سلام مردم
<dark-sun> کسی تا حالا از وردپرس به جوملا سوییچ کرده؟ دنبال یک چیزی می‌گردم واسه مهاجرت.
<dark-sun> یه چیزی می‌دین من از وردپرس سوییچ کنم به جوملا؟
<dark-sun> فرهنگ وردپرس به  جوملا سوییچ کردی؟
<dark-sun> farhang: ^
<dark-sun> farhang: bot?
<reza> salam
<dark-sun> سلام که سلام!
<reza> من فدورا نصب کردم
<reza> ولی نت مسک میدم
<reza> دوباره برمیگرده به
<reza> 24
<reza> تروخدا یکی کمکم کنه :(
<dark-sun> reza: از اینتر به جای اسپیس استفاده نکن دوست من
<dark-sun> reza: آدرس آی پی چیه؟
<reza> space
<reza> نزدم
<reza> ببینی
<reza> د
<reza> ایپیرو
<reza> 178.162.155.29
<reza> بعد نت مسک زدم
<reza> 255.255.255.0
<reza> بعد گت وی هم دادم
<dark-sun> reza: آقا رضا سوالتون رو در یک خط بنویسین تا بهتر بشه بهتون کمک کرد. اینجوری سوالتون اسکرول می‌شه
<reza> بعد که apply
<reza> میزنم
<reza> نت مسک برمیگرده به
<reza> 24
<dark-sun> reza: یعنی می‌شه:
<dark-sun> reza: 192.168.155.29/24 ?
<reza> نه ببینید
<reza> میخوام یه وی پی اس بسازم
<reza> ایپی زدم 178.162.155.29 بعد نت مسک هم زدم و گت وی هم زدم
<reza> بعد apply که زدم بستم نت مسک شد 24
<dark-sun> reza: رضا جان، تا جایی که من می‌دونم ۲۴ معادل همون نت مسکی هستش که شما ست کردین
<dark-sun> reza: الان مشکل چیه؟
<reza> یعنی چی؟
<dark-sun> reza: الان توضیح می‌دم
<dark-sun> reza: ببینین هر آی پی آدرس چهار بایت فضا می‌گیره
<dark-sun> reza: Û²ÛµÛµ.Û²ÛµÛµ.Û²ÛµÛµ.Û²ÛµÛµ
<dark-sun> این معادل تمام فضای اون چهار بیت هستش
<dark-sun> بایت*
<reza> من نت زدم
<reza> 255.255.255.0
<reza> خوب زمانی 24 قرار میده
<reza> پینگ نمیاد
<dark-sun> خب خودتون حساب کنین. هر بایت ۸ بیت و شما ۳ بایت رو گرفتین =۲۴.
<dark-sun> reza: مشکل از جای دیگه‌است
<reza> رو centos
<reza> پینگ میاد
<dark-sun> reza: من هیچ اطلاعی از توپولوژی شبکه شما ندارم رضا جان. شاید بد نباشه اون رو یکم توضیح بدین
<reza> ببینید من دارم
<reza> vps میبسازم
<reza> با vmware /esxi بعد شبکه رو برروی ipstatik v4
<reza> تنظیم کردم و اطلاعات شبکه رو به فدورا دادم
<reza> ولی net mask 24 قرار میده خودکار
<reza> ولی تو centod که قرار نمیده پینگ هم میاد
<dark-sun> reza: ببینین من با وی ام ویر کار نکردم. ولی می‌دونم توی شبیه‌ساز‌ها برای کارت شبکه می‌شه امکانات جالبی ست کرد
<dark-sun> reza: مثلا اینکه فقط با کامپیوتر میزبان در ارتباط باشه
<dark-sun> reza: در مورد نت ماسک هم نت ماسک دیگه‌ای رو وارد کنین مثلا
<dark-sun> 255.255.255.250
<dark-sun> یا
<dark-sun> 255.255.0.0
<reza> اگر عوض کنم نت میاد؟
<dark-sun> نه فقط مطمئن می‌شین که اون عدد ۲۴ همیشگی نیست!
<dark-sun> reza: در مورد نت هم گمونم مستندات وی ام ویر رو بخونین و تنظیمات کارت شبکه
<dark-sun> reza: رو به طور مناسب تنظیم کنین
<dark-sun> درست بشه
<dark-sun> a bug is a bug .. unless it's fixed!
<dark-sun> Darklove: hello
<dark-sun> Darklove: چه اسم قشنگی!
<dark-sun> کسی از وردپرس به دنیای جوملا پا گذاشته؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سلام سامر جان. خوش آمدی هموطن
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: salam , sameer hastam sa saaaaamer
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سلام ای بابا سامر تو که من رو می‌شناسی.منم تو رو می‌شناسم. من یکم زبونم می‌گیره وگرنه
<lxsameer> :)
<dark-sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> lxsameer: salam aghaye saaamer
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: تو هم آره نوید جون؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: به سلام! کجایی مرد؟ پیدات نیست
<dark-sun> :)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: babat navide :|
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ma ke har ruz hastim
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: تو مطمئنی؟ اسمش یک چیز دیگه بود فکر کنم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ها؟ منظورم آفلاین بود! یعنی چند وقتیه آفلاین نشدی دلمون برات تنگ شده
<dark-sun> :S :))
 * dark-sun be soorate offline rofagha ro mibine...
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> بیا! بعد می‌گه همیشه آنلاینم
<dark-sun> :"
 * dark-sun is chasing joomla for wordpress...
<mehdy> salam be hame
<mehdy> Kesi Middone Chejoori bayad ro ubunto Fi++lter shekan nasb konam
<mehdy> man kheyli taaze varedam
<mehdy> lotfan age kesi midoone komakam kone
<mehdy> no one knows something about Filter shekan?
<mehdy> Nixoeen:shoma etelaaiii nadari chejoori mitoonam ye fil++ter shekan ro Ubuntu Dashte basham?
<nixoeen> mehdy: na
<mehdy> Ok
<mehdy> GoodBye everybody
<minfors> Hi Everybody
<minfors> kesi midoone chejoori barnameye tor ro bayad nasb konam
<pouyan> Hi
<pouyan> :minfores
<pouyan> :minfores alan migam
<pouyan> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<pouyan> ino ye negah bendaz
<minfors> Pouyan:thanks
<minfors> age ino {Install these packages without verification} yes bezanam moshkleli pish miyad?
<pouyan> kodom ravesh ro raftin
<pouyan> ?
<pouyan> avali ya dovomi
<minfors> bayad dovomi o beram
<minfors> ubunto 10.10 am
<pouyana> bale
<minfors> vali avvali o test kardam ino goft
<pouyana> avali narin
<pouyana> dovomi berin
<minfors> ahan
<pouyana> oon error ham nemiad
<minfors> agha vaghti mige add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file,yani kojast inja ke ooon cod o bayad benevisam onja?
<pouyana> terminal ro baz kon
<pouyana> baad
<pouyana> sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<pouyana> baad
<pouyana> be tahe list
<pouyana> ye enter bezan
<minfors> ahan
<pouyana> in cododeb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main
<pouyana> deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main
<pouyana> in codo ezafe kon
<pouyana> baad
<pouyana> baad ctrl+0
<pouyana> baadam
<pouyana> ctrl+q
<pouyana> ke biai biroon
<pouyana> baad ham marahel baadi ro boro
<minfors> pouyana: agha in http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org filtere, mige:W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden [IP: 86.59.30.36 80]  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pouyana> https aad kon
<pouyana> oonja
<pouyana> to hamoon file fekr konam ok she :D
<pouyana> age nashod migardam
<minfors> yani bejaye http https bezaram?
<pouyana> are
<minfors> eyb nadare az too synaptic inkar o bokonam?
<pouyana> mishe edit kard
<pouyana> ?
<pouyana> age mishe eb nadare
<pouyana> hamoon file ke oonja load mishe
<minfors> az to repository,add mikonam
<pouyana> bale
<pouyana> http ro bokonid https ehtemalan javab mide
<minfors> agha inam nemishe mige:The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<pouyana> wait kon
<pouyana> haha
<pouyana> http://tor.mirror.youam.de/torproject.org/
<pouyana> ino bezarid
<pouyana> :D
<pouyana> baz nashod
<minfors> ok
<pouyana> http://mirror.netcologne.de/torproject.org/
<pouyana> inam mishe
<pouyana> http://194.8.197.22/torproject.org/
<pouyana> inam mishe
<pouyana> fekr nemikonam bache ha dige injaro baste bashan :|
<minfors> agha in synaptic e man dige baaaz nemishe mige:E: Malformed line 67 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<pouyana> khub bebibid
<pouyana> to line 67
<pouyana> chie
<pouyana> ?
<minfors> repository dialog kojast?,kare man hast dorost kardanesh?
<pouyana> sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<pouyana> bezanid
<pouyana> berid akahresh
<pouyana> bebinid code chie
<pouyana> eslah konid be
<minfors> man age switch user konam o ba root biyam bala in sudo ro dige nabayad bezanam ?
<pouyana> deb http://mirror.netcologne.de/torproject.org/ maverick main
<pouyana> bale
<pouyana> vali behtare
<pouyana> to mohit graphici
<pouyana> ba root nayad bala
<minfors> ahan
<pouyana> toonestid edit konid
<pouyana> ?
<minfors> valla daram talasham o mikonam
<minfors> Pouyana:agha man nemitoonam beresam be khaate 67,safheye terminal siyaahe,va code khaasi ham nemibinam toosh.emkanati ham ke behem mide:cut texte o cor pos o ye chizaye shabihe ina
<minfors> chejoori beresam be khaate 67?
<pouyana> wait
<pouyana> kon
<pouyana> sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list
<pouyana> ino bezan to terminl
<pouyana> baad bezan
<pouyana> :67
<pouyana> baad enter
<pouyana> baad ba a
<pouyana> mitooni edit koni
<minfors> ok
<pouyana> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<pouyana> :D
<pouyana> ye s yadam raft
<minfors> pouyana:agha mitonam aslan delet konam ye khaate o?
<minfors> kollan eshtebaah vared karde boodam
<pouyana> balle
<minfors> bad chejoori taghirat o save konam?
<minfors> che joori biyam biroon? az oon safhe?
<pouyana> :wq
<pouyana> aval esc
<pouyana> baad
<pouyana> :wq
<minfors> Pouyana:agha mamnoon<kolli chiz yade man dadin,amma in linkayi ke akhar dadin baz ham filter bood moteasefane
<minfors> khatte 67 o vali dorost kardam
<minfors> :d
<minfors> :D
<minfors> pouyana:link jadida ham Baste bodan
<minfors> :|
<minfors> i realy guess what will happen,becouse of sth we say and we type, i guess
<minfors> pouyana:age  without verification nasbesh kona kar nemikone?
<Guest31365> dfg]
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> man moshkel daram ba zernevis filma
<Maryam> kasi metone mano rahnemayi kone
<Maryam> hame khaban
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-21
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> doostan inj kasi bloge wordpress dare?
<Omid> narm afzari hast va3 update kardane blog?
<Omid> akhe sitesh ke tatile
<Omid> darim
<Omid> didid?
<Omid> ScribeFire
<Omid> ye plugin firefox
<Omid> va3 ma irania ke wordpress filtere ina be dard mikhore
<nikzad> salam
<nedap> salam
<nedap> kesi midoone man chejoori mitoonam az to terminal ye barnameyi o ke downlload kardam nasb konam?
<nedap> pasvandesham jar hast
<nedap> age dastoooresh o behem begin mamnoon misham
<nedap> kesi midoone man chejoori mitoonam az to terminal ye barnameyi o ke downlload kardam nasb konam?
<pouyana> nedap:salam
<the-light> nedap: file java bayad bashe jar
<the-light> java -jar filename
<nedap> java ro dadasham nasb karde ghablan
<nedap> benevisam java -jar filname?
<nedap> addresesho nemikhad begam,ke kojaye pc download kardam?
<the-light> file dakhel home hast?
<nedap> are toye hamoonjayi e ke download place hast
<the-light> nedap: ^
<the-light> nedap: age dakhel folder jodast bayad address bedin
<nedap> in addreseshe: /home/mehdy/Downloads
<nedap> yani chejoori bayad benevisam?
<the-light> java -jar  /home/mehdy/Downloads/esmefile.jar
<nedap> ahan
<the-light> jaye esme file esme aoon file jar ro bedin
<nedap> bad ye soal e dige:dastoorati ke to terminal minevisim ba che zabooniye?
<the-light> nedap: manzuretun source eshune?
<nedap> hmm na manzooram ine ke che joori bayad base kar kardan va dastoor neveshtan too terminal o yad begiram,zaboone khassi hast?
<the-light> zabun e khasi nist, be in dasturat migan command line ke ya dakhel kernel hastan ya hamrahe distro
<the-light> bayad ketab ya maghale haye amuze command line ro bebinid
<nedap> ahan
<nedap> mige:Unable to access jarfile
<nedap> nabayd benevisam instal?
<nedap> az toye synaptic package manager chejoori mitonam instalesh konam?aslan mishe?
<erghezi> ‏Bersam: خبری از بهنام نشد؟
<Bersam> erghezi: نه ...
<Bersam> erghezi: من که ندیدمش :D
<ehsan_thr> salam
<ehsan_thr> bejaie tor
<ehsan_thr> ke filter shode
<ehsan_thr> az chi mitoonam estefadekonam?
<erghezi> ‎ehsan_thr: http://freeneti17.tk/
<ehsan_thr> پوف نسخه لینوکس نداره؟
<erghezi> ‎ehsan_thr: http://freeneti17.tk/archives/170
<erghezi> ‏ehsan_thr: جاوا رو باید نصب داشته باشی... جاوا  نسخه رسمی
<ehsan_thr> آها
<ehsan_thr> دستت درد نکنه
<Omid> salaam
<pouyana> salam
<pouyana> ?
<Omid> man mikham ye safheye web rah bendazam
<Omid> ke mellat bian tooosh code hashun ro ejra konan
<Omid> dar vaghe roo server eja beshe
<Omid> ba php o dastooore system neveshtam
<Omid> ama ye iradi dare
<pouyana> ?
<Omid> vaghti ke barnameye taraf miofte tooo loop
<Omid> hang mikone
<Omid> mikham ye time limit ham bezaram
<Omid> ke age too un zaman barname motevaghef nshod
<Omid> ye khata sadr kone
<pouyana> bayad ro php.ini
<pouyana> dast kari konid
<pouyana> ro server
<Omid> mitunam barname ro motevaghef konam
<Omid> g++ ya gcc ye option daran
<Omid> va3 time limit
<pouyana> fekr konam bale
<Omid> ama chejuri befahmam ke barname khodesh motevaghef shode, ya be time limit khorde?
<pouyana> log nemgire
<pouyana> ?
<Omid> nagereftam
<Omid> ama log chio begiram?
<pouyana> karaye ke narm afzar mikone
<pouyana> jaye log begirin
<Omid> masalan chetor?
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> رفقا من یک مشکلی با زمپ دارم که یک جور لمپ هستش
<dark-sun> xampp
<dark-sun> مشکل از این قراره که این سیستم مشکل پرمیژن داره
<dark-sun> یعنی مثلا جوملا رو که می‌خوام نصب کنم
<dark-sun> راه نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> از زمین و زمان ایراد پرمیشن می‌گیره
<dark-sun> ۷۷۷ هم که می‌دم
<dark-sun> بعدش توی نصب داده‌های نمونه گیر می‌کنه
<dark-sun> به روز رسانی: من یک فایل پی اچ پی ساختم توی زیر دایرکتوری توی هوم، اچ تی تی پی دی کانف رو هم ویرایش کردم که به اونجا اشاره کنه. فایله اجرا شد
<dark-sun> فقط نمی‌دونم چرا جوملا اجرا نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> :(
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<dark-sun> دشمنان چی؟
<dark-sun> سلام هموطن
<royaflash> doshmani vojod nadare
<royaflash> dark-sun aziz lhob hasty
<royaflash> dark-sunkhob
<royaflash> dark-sun khob
<dark-sun> خب تا شما روی سناریو من فکر می‌کنین منم میام
<looop> salam
<looop> man ye moshkeli daram
<bmoqimi> begu janam
<bmoqimi> inja baraye hamine porsidan eyb nist
<looop1> man ghate shodam
<bmoqimi> looop1: dobare bepors
<looop1> file ke az open Office export mikonam be pdf link haye oon kar nmikonan
<looop1> :-?
<amidelalune> looop1: valla man nemidunam bayad developerhaye open office beporsi ke chera in ro implement nakardan
<looop1> vas shoma ham injoorie ?
 * the-light nemidune emruz chekhabare ke tu /msg hey salam midan o miran!
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام
 * dark-sun raft...
<the-light> dark-sun: salam!
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام چیه؟ من الان رفتم
<dark-sun> :))
 * dark-sun bargasht...
<dark-sun> the-light: سلاااام داداش احسان
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> man mekham barnamenevisi konam
<Maryam> be nazar shoma starto ba chi bezanam
<amidelalune> Maryam: python kheyli khube ghaviye va rahat
<amidelalune> Maryam: amma bastegi dare hadafet chi bashe?
<dark-sun> Maryam: java ro emtehan kardin?
<Maryam> na dark-sun
<dark-sun> Maryam: ghanoonmande. age c++ kar karde bashin. doost dashtanie. kamelan SheyGerast.
 * dark-sun says 'brb' ...
<Maryam> toye ubunto chejori nasbesh konam
<Maryam> dark-sun:chejori nasbesh konam
<amidelalune> Maryam: alan tasmim gerefti java yad begiri?
<amidelalune> khob jdk ro nasb koni fek konam ok bashe
<Maryam> shigerast dege
<amidelalune> Maryam: are oo hast vali kheyli zabanhaye dige ham oo hastam
<amidelalune> hastan
<amidelalune> mesle python
<Maryam> phython shygerast
<amidelalune> yes
<amidelalune> Maryam: shadidan sheye garast
<Maryam> tarighaye nasbe mohite shigera?
<Maryam> koja rafti
<dark-sun> Maryam: شئ گرایی یک متدولوژی برنامه نویسی هستش
<dark-sun> Maryam: نه یک محیط برنامه نویسی
<dark-sun> Maryam: فرق جاوا با پایتون اینه که توی پایتون می‌شه رویه‌ای هم برنامه نوشت
<dark-sun> Maryam: ولی جاوا شما رو ملزم می‌کنه اصول شئ گرایی رو رعایت کنین
<dark-sun> Maryam: تا حالا با چه زیان‌هایی برنامه نویسی کردین؟ تجربه‌ی برنامه نویسی دارین؟
<Maryam> are
<amidelalune> khode zaban ham mitune sheye gara bashe mesle python
<Maryam> dark-sun;delphi- c - pascal
<amidelalune> dark-sun: ^^
<amidelalune> dark-sun: yani hame chi tush object hast
<dark-sun> amidelalune: عذر می‌خوام ولی من پایتون رو زبون برنامه نویسی نمی‌دونم. به نظرم زبون اسکریپت نویسیه!
<amidelalune> be nazare to in derakht chand metre? javab:in be nazare man rabti nadare, mishe raft metr kard
<Maryam> حالا جواب منو بدین
<dark-sun> Maryam: ببینین پیشنهاد می‌کنم یکی از همون زبون‌هایی که قبلا کار می‌کردین رو دنبال کنین مگه اینکه دنبال چیز خاصی هستین
<dark-sun> Maryam: که توی اون‌ها پیداش نکردین
<dark-sun> Maryam: در واقع سوال اینه: از زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظرتون چه انتظاراتی دارین؟
<dark-sun> مثلا به کسی که دنبال آسونی/سادگی/کراس پلتفرم/نوشتن حداقل کد و گرفتن حداکثر نتیجه باشه و... می‌شه پایتون/پی اچ پی/... رو پیشنهاد کرد
<dark-sun> amidelalune: منظورت رو متوجه نشدم هموطن
<amidelalune> dark-sun: anzuram in bud ke baraye inke bebinim yek chizi zaban hast ya na metric darim
<Maryam> کجا رفتین بابا
<dark-sun> amidelalune: جالبه. کجا هستن اون‌ها؟
<dark-sun> Maryam: شما قرار شد انتظاراتتون رو از زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظرتون بگین
<Maryam> راحی وجود داره که بشه محیط ابونتو رو مثل اپن سوسی کرد
<dark-sun> Maryam: من راهی به نظرم نمی‌رسه . شاید نصب کردن تم‌ کمک کنه
<amidelalune> dark-sun: in faghat bahse zabani hast momkene to tuye baziye zabanit az kalamate mokhtalefi estefade koni
<amidelalune> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language
<amidelalune> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_language
<amidelalune> Python is an interpreted, general-purpose high-level programming language: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_(programming_language)
<amidelalune> dark-sun: ^^
<dark-sun> amidelalune: نویسنده با شیطنت خاصی سعی کرده پایتون رو زبان برنامه نویسی معرفی کنه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> interpreted ....high-level programming language
<MARYAM> koja raftin
<dark-sun> MARYAM: ما بودیم! شما رفتین
<MARYAM> dark-sun:chera javab nadaden
<dark-sun> amidelalune: ماهیت اسکریپتی بودن پایتون دلیلی برضعفش نیست. فقط آخرش زبون برنامه نویسی نیست
<dark-sun> زبون اسکریپت نویسیه
<amidelalune> dark-sun: but you said : not a programming languge but a cripting language
<dark-sun> MARYAM: شما قطع شدین. ظاهرا پیام‌های آخرتون نرسیده
<dark-sun> amidelalune: بله! الانم می‌گم. زبون اسکریپت نویسیه نه برنامه نویسی
<MARYAM> پیتونو چجوری نصبش کنم
<amidelalune> dark-sun: behtare taerifhamun ro dar movrede zabune barname nevisi va scripti roshan konim
<dark-sun> MARYAM: یعنی من بگم اسمبلی خوبه. شما الان نصبش می‌کنین؟
<amidelalune> MARYAM: sudo apt-get install python
<amidelalune> MARYAM: albate ehtemalan ruye systemet nasb bashe
<MARYAM> چجوری بفهمم نصب هستش
<dark-sun> amidelalune: فکر نکنم واقعا بخواد یاد بگیره. احتمالا می‌خواد فعلا سرگرمش بشه
<amidelalune> MARYAM: tuye terminal type kon python
<dark-sun> amidelalune: تعاریف روشن هستن. خودت هم لینک دادی بهم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> من باید برم ...
<MARYAM> are nasb shod
<amidelalune> ya bezan python --version
<dark-sun> برمی‌گردم
<amidelalune> MARYAM: kheyli khob hamuno bahash kar kon
<MARYAM> bayad toye terminal barname benevisam
<MARYAM> age bekham zakhirash konam chekar konam?
<amidelalune> MARYAM: na harjayi ke beshe chizi nevesht mesle gedit ya vi ya emacs ya hatta kafe dast
<amidelalune> MARYAM: aha
<amidelalune> MARYAM: yek file age benvisi ke barname hast mituni injuri ejrash koni: $python my_program
<amidelalune> MARYAM: lotfan inja sohbat kon
<amidelalune> MARYAM: ba .py zakhire konish khube
<MARYAM> yani har jayee ke zakhirash kardam toye terminal bezanam ejra meshe khodesh
<amidelalune> are
<MARYAM> meshe meske delphi ya vb.net ye mohite onjori dasht vase python?
<MARYAM> amidelalune:meshe/
<amidelalune> MARYAM: are vali baraye NEVESHTAN bayad tuye yek text editor nevesht hala farghi nemikone vali age IDE mikihay mitune eric ro nasb koni
<amidelalune> MARYAM: ^^
<MARYAM> amidelalune:mer30 bezar nasb beshe
<the-light> dark-sun: zabane barname nevisi pas chie? :D
<dark-sun> the-light: مثلا سی نیست
<dark-sun> :P
<dark-sun> the-light: مسلما سی نیست
<dark-sun> >:D
<the-light> na hala jedan begu bebinam tarifet chie az zabane barname nevisi ke python jozvesh nist
<dark-sun> the-light: مثلا یک دلیلش اینه که سورس‌های زبان‌های برنامه نویسی به بایت کد کامپایل نمی‌شن خوشکلم
<the-light> dark-sun: che rabti dare?
<dark-sun> the-light: یعنی چی چه ربطی داره؟ تو گفتی فرقش چیه منم فرقش رو بهت گفتم
<dark-sun> the-light: اطلاعات بیشتر می‌خوای از گوگل بپرس
<dark-sun> ;)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: baz alafi inja ?
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: بابک تویی؟ بابا من فکر کردم حسابدار شرکته آنلاین شده
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: python jozve zabanhaye mofaserie ini ke migi aslan rabti be mozu nadare
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: man inja rayisam , khodam tayin mikonam hamechio :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: پس باید اضافه کارا رو از شما بخوایم نه؟
<dark-sun> :)
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: to kolan mage pool ham migiri?man fek kardam max behet chay midan :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: دستت درد نکنه! راستی خوب شد گفتی. چای‌های جدید آشغال شدن. شرکت داره ورشکست می‌شه؟
<dark-sun> چای ایرانی خوووب هم تو بازار هست
<dark-sun> the-light ربطش توی تعریف زبون‌های اسکریپت نویسیه عزززیزم
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: script ha ham jozve zabane barname nevisian, zabanha ba chizaei ke sanjide mishan zaban haye script i mesle python ha jozveshe
<the-light> inke bekhay 1 tarif jadid az khodet bedi aoon fargh mikone
<dark-sun> the-light: خوشکلم من که از خودم در نمی‌یارم
<dark-sun> scripting language vs. programming language
<dark-sun> از گوگل بپرسین
<the-light> zaban ha ke hatman nabayad native bashan!
<dark-sun> بعضی‌ها البته اعتقاد دارن فاصله‌ی این‌ها خیلی کم شده.
<dark-sun> the-light: منظورت از نتیو چیه احسان؟
<the-light> az in bahsaye X vs Y ziade, aksaranam ehsasi nazar dadan ya shakhsie
<the-light> dark-sun: native programming language
<dark-sun> the-light: منم نظر خودم رو گفتم! اولین چیزی که من گفتم این بود:
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> amidelalune: عذر می‌خوام ولی من پایتون رو زبون برنامه نویسی نمی‌دونم. به نظرم زبون اسکریپت نویسیه!
<dark-sun> the-light: شما دوست دارین زبون برنامه نویسی بدونینش
<dark-sun> :)
<the-light> khob dige inam dare mige shakhside, na elmi ;) az hamun vs ha
<MARYAM> the-ligh:به نظر شما زبان برنامه نویسی توی لینوکس چیه
<the-light> dark-sun: tarifa dakhel computer CS moshakhase inke yek ede dust daran nazare shakhsi bedan, aoon dige fargh mikone
<dark-sun> the-light: تفاوت اظهار نظر شخصی با اظهار نظر شخصی غیرعلمی بحث جداییه احسان جون
<MARYAM> the-ligh:چی شد؟
<dark-sun> the-light: بدون پایه‌ی علمی اظهار نظر کردن کلا جالب نیست
<the-light> MARYAM: nemifahmam manzuretuno az "tuye linux" chie
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: حوصله‌اش سر رفته می‌خواد یک زبون برنامه نویسی یاد بگیره
<dark-sun> MARYAM: مگه نه؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<MARYAM> the-ligh:لینوکس اونو ساپورت کنه
<the-light> dark-sun: khube wikipeidia hast bakhshe programming language esho bekhun
<dark-sun> the-light: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language
<the-light> MARYAM: aksare zaban haro support mikone, joz zaban haye enhesari ke aunam ta hodudi inkaro mikone, baste be niaze shakhs dare
<MARYAM> من واسه ویروس نویسی میخوام
<dark-sun> اوه خدای من!
<dark-sun> یک زبان برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس واسه ویروس نویسی!
<dark-sun> هر کسی پیدا کرد من حاضرم یک دستم رو بدم ازش یاد بگیرم
<MARYAM> اره
<the-light> bastegi be noe virus dare , ba har zabani taghriban mishe sade ya ghavi nevesht
<dark-sun> البته ویروس نویسی تحت لینوکس!
<MARYAM> نمیخواد دستتو بدی با سی میشه نوشت
<MARYAM> ولی من از سی خوشم نمیاد
<dark-sun> MARYAM: شما سورش رو بدین من با قیمت میلیونی از شما می‌خرم
<dark-sun> به شرطی که تحت لینوکس کار کنه و سیستم رو ویروسی کنه
<MARYAM> تحت لینوکس نه عقل کل
<the-light> dark-sun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_language marjae to ine badesh aoon page!
<MARYAM> من میخوام توی محیط لینوکس محیظش اجرا بسه
<MARYAM> خیلی بد میگیری
<dark-sun> MARYAM: ببخشین. از گفته‌های خودتون برداشت کردم
<dark-sun> زبان برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس | هدف: ویروس نویسی
<MARYAM> خوب حالا زبانی سراغ داری
<dark-sun> اگه قرار باشه تحت پلتفرم دیگه‌ایه باشه چه دلیلی داره تحت لینوکس باشه؟
<MARYAM> من تازه لینوکس کارم
<dark-sun> MARYAM: پیشنهاد می‌کنم هدفتون رو اصلاح کنین. با برنامه‌های ساده‌تر شروع کنین
<MARYAM> محصولات مایکروسافتو گذاشتم کنار
<dark-sun> MARYAM: و البته هدفتون رو شفاف کنین. ویروس نویسی واسه ویندوز لازمه‌اش اینه که توی محیط ویندوز باشین
<MARYAM> اگه اینتوره برنامه هایی که توی لینوکس مینویسن چرا توی ویندوز کار میکنن
<dark-sun> MARYAM: به اونا می‌گن کراس پلتفرم.
<MARYAM> حالا همین کراس پلتفرم سراغ دارین
<dark-sun> MARYAM: اگه دنبال همچین چیزی هستین باید بگین کراس پلتفرم
<dark-sun> MARYAM: زیادن. باید هدفتون رو شفاف کنین.
<dark-sun> MARYAM: زبان‌های تحت وب اکثرا این ریختی هستن
<MARYAM> میخوام توانایی ارتباط با سخت افزارو داشته باشه
<dark-sun> MARYAM: این با کراس پلتفرم یخورده ناهمخوانی داره
 * the-light virus e cross platform che shavad :D
<dark-sun> MARYAM: هر چه بیشتر به سخت افزار نزدیک بشین. بیشتر به پلت فرم وابسته می‌شین
<dark-sun> the-light: منم همین رو می‌گم
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> MARYAM: کارهای جذاب‌تر از ویروس نویسی هم هستن
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> کسی چیزی از کلیپ جدید مایکروسافت در مورد استفاده نکردن از اپن آفیس شنیده؟
<dark-sun> من اینجا در موردش خوندم
<dark-sun> http://mag.khuzestanlug.ir/doku.php?id=wiki:issue4:%D8%B4%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_%DB%B4
<MARYAM> من تصمیم گرفتم همون پیتونو ادامه بدم
<dark-sun> MARYAM: تبریک می‌گم
<dark-sun> خدا به همه‌ی کاربرای ویندوزی رحم کنه! تا چند وقت دیگه یک عالمه ویروس میاد به بازار که هیچ آنتی ویروسی نمی‌شناسشون
<dark-sun> خدا وکیلی نمی‌دونم چه مرگش شده این زمپ. نمی‌دونم از توزیع‌امه یا از جوملا!
<dark-sun> حسابی گیج شدم
<dark-sun> به به داداش سامیر خودم. خوش آمدی هموطن
<dark-sun> lxsameer__: دیگه می‌خوام درست بگمش. لهجه‌ام رو عمل کردم
<dark-sun> خب انگار قسمت نیست!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> mtux: من هر چی می‌کشم از دست تو هستش با اون دوستت تاکس!
<dark-sun> خب دیگه وقتشه
<dark-sun> ttftf
<dark-sun> Time To Feed The Fish ;)
<dark-sun> احسان رفت؟
<dark-sun> آخر شب همه‌ی ارتباطها یو دی پی می‌شن!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> عروسک قاتل یکی از خنده‌دارترین مجموعه فیلم‌های ترسناکیه که تا حالا دیدم!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-22
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ping
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: hy pesare
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: haji ztavakkoli kie
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, wife
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: khob haji ye neda bede tu channel ke ye moghe kasi chize na marbut nage
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> دارک سان اعلام می‌کند هیچ گونه ارتباطی با دارک لاو ندارد!
<dark-sun> hale: سلام
<hale> darksalam
<rahmani> salam.
<saman> سلام
<rahmani> shoma ta be hal  ba php va cpanel kar kardin_
<saman> سلام
<dark-sun> rahmani: سوالتون رو بپرسین اگه کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده
<rahmani> علیکم السلام
<lxsameer> rahmani: moshgeli dari?
<dark-sun> saman: سلام هموطن
<dark-sun> lxsameer: مشکل داری یعنی چی؟
<rahmani> shoma ta be hal  ba php va cpanel kar kardin؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خدای نکرده آدم ذهنش به بیراهه می‌ره
<dark-sun> ;)
<saman> فیلتر شکن داری
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: na manzure badi nadashtam
<rahmani> saman : shoma ta be hal  ba php va cpanel kar kardin؟
<saman> نه
<dark-sun> lxsameer: می‌دونم. خواستم رحمانی فکر بد نکنه!
<dark-sun> :))
<rahmani> من یک برنامه نوشتم که برای اجرای آون مشکل دارم.
<saman> من برای اولین بارچت میکنم
<rahmani> مهم نیست مهم اینه که حرفای درست بزنی
<lxsameer> rahmani: khob chi hast
<saman> اهل کجا هستین
<rahmani> 1xsameer : i wrote a program with php , must execute it by cpanel. but i cant
<rahmani> i upload my program on cpanel.
<lxsameer> rahmani: khob chi mibini errori chizi mide ?
<dark-sun> saman: اینجا کانال چت نیست! معمولا برای پرسیدن سوالات مرتبط با گنو/لینوکس اینجا میان
<dark-sun> saman: واسه چت و مسائل نامرتبط با گنو/لینوکس این کانال هست
<rahmani> va import data base on phpmyadmin
<dark-sun> #ubuntu-ir-offtopics
<rahmani> but i dont where  is path my program
<lxsameer> rahmani: khob mamulesh ine ke begi ta alan che kari anjam dadi ta age jai ro eshtebah kardi ma rahnamit konim
<lxsameer> rahmani: ya inke ye errori chizi bedi ke ma bebinim
<lxsameer> rahmani: serf e inke kar nemikone man ke nemitunam befahmam chi shode :)
<rahmani> فرض کنید پوشه ایکس پوشه برنامه من باشه
<lxsameer> khob
<rahmani> من اونو توی مسیر public_html بارگذاری کردم
<saman> چند ساله ای
<lxsameer> rahmani: khob
<rahmani> حالا که میخوام اجراش کنم وقتی روی فایل کلیک می کنم اگر اچ تی ام ال باشه با اینترنت باز می کنه اما اگر پی اچ پی باشه باز نمی کنه
<rahmani> اگر پی اچ پی باشه میگه می خوای فایل رو دانلود کنی ؟
<rahmani> خلاصه این که کن نمی داونم مسیر اجرای فایل های برنامه ام کجاست
<lxsameer> rahmani: khob avalin ehtemali ke midam ine ke webserver et dorost config nashode
<rahmani> 1xsameer : منظورم را فهمیدین؟
<lxsameer> rahmani: dovomin ehtemalam ham ine ke ehemal dare permission haye un file haye app et moshgel dashte bashe
<rahmani> من این برنامه را در سرور محلی (سیستم خودم )درست اجرا کردم اما حالا می خوام اونو توی سی پنل اجرا کنم.
<rahmani> 1xsameer : یعنی نمی دونم مسیر برنامه توی سی پنل کجاست؟
<lxsameer> rahmani: tu cpanel harchio ke tu ~/www ya hamun ~/public_html copy koni apache mitune runnesh kone
<rahmani> همون طور که گفتم من برنامه ام را در public_html اما نمی دونم مسیر اجرایش کجاست
<rahmani> 1xsameer : منظورم از مسیر اجرایی نشانی URL هست.
<lxsameer> aha
<lxsameer> ba farze inke esme foldere web application et A bashe url esh mishe example.com/A/
<Kaveh> Hi
<Kaveh> I have a question?
<Kaveh> ??
<Kaveh> Anyone who know ubuntu....
<Kaveh> No one??
<dark-sun> Kaveh: شلوغ نکن حاجی
<dark-sun> سوالت رو بپرس!
<Kaveh> چش
<dark-sun> والله با این نون‌هاش!
<dark-sun> :D
<Kaveh> اوبونتو بلدی؟
<dark-sun> بلد نیستم ولی احتمالش زیاده که بتونم جواب تو رو بدم
<dark-sun> >:D
<lxsameer> Kaveh: inja channele ubuntue ehtemalan hame baladan
<rahmani> 1xsameer : امنظور از این خطا چیه؟
<rahmani> 1xsameer : The requested URL /public_html/card/ was not found on this server.
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نه دستم رو ول کن! به من می‌گه اوبونتو بلدی؟ بگذار یکی بزنم که حساب کار دستش بیاد
<lxsameer> rahmani: mige un masiro peyda nemikone
<Kaveh> من می خوام یه package نصب کنم
<lxsameer> public_html o az tu masiret bardar
<dark-sun> دارک سان یک مشت به کاوه می‌زنه .. سمیر دستش رو می‌گیره
<Kaveh> با تو نبودم
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<Kaveh> hahaha
<Kaveh> اینجا چت علمیه یا تفریحی؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh: دانلودش کردی پکیج رو؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: sudo apt-get install esmepackage
<Kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> Kaveh: همونی که سمیر گفت رو توی ترمینال بزن
<dark-sun> ^^
<Kaveh> اگه ازین دستور استفاده کنم دانلودش می کنه؟
<lxsameer> are
<Kaveh> من پکیج رو دارم.
<Kaveh> می خوام اون رو نصب کنم
<lxsameer> Kaveh: formatesh chie
<Kaveh> .یثذ
<Kaveh> .deb
<lxsameer> Kaveh: khob age motmaeni ke dependency nadare inkaro bokon
<lxsameer> sudo dpkg -i esme package.deb
<Kaveh> اینو می زنم خطا می ده
<Kaveh> میگه
<Kaveh> requested operation requers superuser privilege
<dark-sun> Kaveh: یک عدد
<lxsameer> sudo ro avale command zadi ?
<dark-sun> sudo
<dark-sun> اضافه کن
<Kaveh> na
<dark-sun> Kaveh: هر وقت از پیام‌ها دیدی، سودو بگذار اول دستور.
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kaveh> ممنون
<Kaveh> جاوا هم بلدید؟
<dark-sun> خودمونیم ولی عجب مشتی خورد بنده خدا!
<dark-sun> Kaveh: نپرس بلدین؟ فحشه! سوالت رو بپرس
<dark-sun> :))
<Kaveh> خوب من می خوام jdk نصب کنم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: نیت کن. بعدش نصبش کن
<dark-sun> Kaveh: پکیجش رو داری؟
<dark-sun> سایت نویدیا رو فیلتر کردن!
<dark-sun> ما ممنونیم واقعا!
<lxsameer> Kaveh: kheyli behtare ke open-jdk estefade koni va ba apt nasbesh koni
<Kaveh> چیکار باید کنم؟
<Kaveh> و جاوا رو تو اوبونتو کار کنم
<lxsameer> Kaveh: java kar nemikonam vali fekr mikonam ye IDE mese Eclispe va Netbeans niaz dari ba open-jdk
<dark-sun> Kaveh: شما باید اول کامپایلر جاوا رو بگیرین
<dark-sun> jdk
<dark-sun> jre
<dark-sun> هم لازمه
<dark-sun> Kaveh: برای دانلودشون می‌تونین به از مخازن دانلود کنین
<dark-sun> Kaveh: یا اینکه از اف تی پی‌های رسمی خود شرکت دانلودشون کنین
<rahmani> 1xsameer : خیلی ممنون تا حدی مشکلم حل شد حالا اگر نتونستم بهتون پیام می فرستم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: اولی آسونتره
<dark-sun> Kaveh: System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<dark-sun> Kaveh: بعدش توی کادر جستجو وارد کنین
<lxsameer> lxsameer: agar budam dar khedmat khaham bud:)
<dark-sun> Kaveh: sun-java6-jdk
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خواهش می‌کنم ما هم در خدمتتون هستیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> Kaveh: بعدش دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> apply
<dark-sun> رو بزن
<dark-sun> Kaveh: هنوز هستی؟ یا رفتی چای بخوری؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> بیا! گفتم بچه ساکته داره یک کار خرابی می‌کنه
<Kaveh> ببخشید
<Kaveh> من اینترنتم قطع شد
<dark-sun> Kaveh: بیا! بعد بگو چرا بهم مشت می‌زنن تو این کانال
<dark-sun> تا کجا رو گرفتی؟
<Kaveh> خوب
<Kaveh> این پکیج ها رو از کدوم سایت می تون دانلود کنم؟
<dark-sun> اوه خدای من!
<dark-sun> Kaveh: شما باید اول کامپایلر جاوا رو بگیرین
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> jdk
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> jre
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> هم لازمه
<Kaveh> خوب؟
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> Kaveh: اولی آسونتره
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> Kaveh: System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> Kaveh: بعدش توی کادر جستجو وارد کنین
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> Kaveh: sun-java6-jdk
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> lxsameer: خواهش می‌کنم ما هم در خدمتتون هستیم
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> ;)
<Kaveh> این دوتا رو نصب کنم
<Kaveh> بعد توی ویندوز متغیرهای محیطی رو هم دستکاری می کردیم.
<Kaveh> اینجا باید چیکار کنم؟
<Kaveh> variable environment
<dark-sun> Kaveh: اینجا از این جنگولک بازی‌ها نداره
<dark-sun> Kaveh: نصبش کن همه چیز ست می‌شه
<Kaveh> tooye terminal az hamoon dastoorate javac va java estefade konam halle?
<dark-sun> Kaveh: نهایتش جایی گیر کردی بگو روش ست کردن‌ متغییرهای محیطی رو بهت می‌گم
<dark-sun> Kaveh: همه چی مثل همون ویندوزه. ولی باید نصبش کرده باشی
<dark-sun> Kaveh: jdk
<dark-sun> رو می‌گم
<Kaveh> یه سوال دیگه؟
<Kaveh> من لینوکس رو توی ماشین مجازی نصب کردم
<Kaveh> حالا می خوام کنار ویندوزم نصب کنم
<Kaveh> دوستام اینکارو کردن
<Kaveh> بعد اون صفحه ی بوتش که میاد دیگه ویندوز رو نشون نمیده
<Kaveh> چیکار کنم که بعد از نصب ویندوزم نره؟
<dark-sun_> من هستم؟
<dark-sun_> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Kaveh> آره
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: یعنی چی ویندوزم نره؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: لینوکس خودش ویندوز رو می‌شناسه و توی گراب میاردش. مگه اینکه توی پارتیشن بندی پاکش کرده باشی
<Kaveh> الان ویندوز رو سیستمم نصبه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: خب خسته نباشی
<Kaveh> اگه لینوکس نصب کنم دیگه وقتی سیستم رو روشن کنم اون صفحه ی اول بهم اجازه نمیده ویندوز انتخاب کنم یا لینوکس
<Kaveh> فقط لینوکس میاد
<Kaveh> الان لینوکس توی vmware کار می کنم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: کی می‌گه؟
<Kaveh> من
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: این وقتی اتفاق می‌افته که فقط لینوکس رو داشته باشی
<Kaveh> چند بار دوستام نصب کردن اینطوری شد
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: وقتی ویندوز قبلش نصب شده باشه. گراب بالا می‌یاد
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: دوستات؟ کی مثلا؟
<Kaveh> اخه تو چمیشناسی
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: علی؟ میلاد؟
<Kaveh> ممد
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: ممد درست نصبش نکرده بود
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: من سیستمش رو دیدم!
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: هاردش مشکل داشت
<Kaveh> نابغه ای تو!
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: ممد هم همین رو می‌گه
<dark-sun_> ;)
<Kaveh> وقتی می خوام لینوکس نصب کنم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: حالا چی؟ یعنی می‌خوای توی وی ام ویر نصبش کنی؟
<Kaveh> اونجا که برا پارتیشن بندیه دو گزینه داره
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: ببین کاوه یک چیزی بهت بگم
<Kaveh> تو وی ام ویر نصب دارم
<Kaveh> بفرما
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: اگه خیلی می‌ترسی با ووبی نصبش کن
<dark-sun_> wubi
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> من تو وی ام ویر نصب کردم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: دیگه کلا پارتیشن‌هات دست نمی‌خوره
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: خب؟
<Kaveh> حالا می خوام کنار ویندوزم نصب کنم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: خوشکل من، با ووبی هم کنار ویندوز نصب می‌شه
<Kaveh> جدا؟
<Kaveh> چطوری؟
<dark-sun_> در واقع با ووبی توی بغل ویندوز نصب می‌شه
<Kaveh> چیکار می کنه نرم افزارش؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: مثل آفیس نصبش می‌کنه! هر وقتم نخواستی از کنترل پنل پاکش می‌کنی
<Kaveh> مث همون وی ام ویره دیگه.نیست؟
<Kaveh> خوب این مث همون وی ام ویره دیگه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: نه مجید جان! دلبندم اون یک چیز دیگه اس
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: برای وارد شدن به اوبونتو باید سیستمت رو ریست کنی
<Kaveh> اکی
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: بعد یک لیست می‌ده که می‌تونی انتخاب کنی به ویندوز ملعون -لعنت الله علیه- بری یا به لینوکس
<Kaveh> دمت گرم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: خواهش می‌کنم صد تومن می‌شه
<Kaveh> حال کردم با اطلاعاتت
<Kaveh> وقتی لینوکس نصب کنم درایوراش چی میشه؟
<Kaveh> گرافیک؟صدا؟خوش میشناسه؟
<Kaveh> خودش میشناسه؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: فکر کردی لینوکس ویندوزه؟ خودش همه رو می‌شناسه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: هر چی نشناخت بیا اینجا
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: البته قبلش گوگل کن! اگه چیزی دستت رو نگرفت بیا اینجا
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: نه فردا بیای بپرسی: کسی لینوکس بلده؟
<Kaveh> این اطلاعات رو خیلی وقت بود دنبالش بودم
<Kaveh> کسی آخه اینجا بلد نی!
<Kaveh> هر کی رو گیر میارم اصلا نمیدونه چی هست
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: از ممد هم کمک بگیر! بگو علی سلام رسوند کمکت می‌کنه
<dark-sun_> ;)
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: اینجا پاتوق کاربرای لینوکسی! اینجا همه خوره هستن! اگه یوقت دیدی کسی جواب نمی‌ده
<dark-sun_> دو حالت داره:
<dark-sun_> یا خیلی سوالت ساده اس!
<dark-sun_> یا خیلی پیچیده که هیچکس نمی‌دونه!
<dark-sun_> در هر دو صورت باید از گوگل کمک بگیری
<dark-sun_> ;)
<Kaveh> در کل برای گرفتن و نصب نرم افزار جدید
<Kaveh> apt از همش بهتره؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: فقط از سیناپکت کمک بگیر. محیطش گرافیکیه آسونتر هم هست
<Kaveh> چی هست؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: ولی اگه خواستی حرفه‌ای کار کنی همون ای پی تی خوبه
<dark-sun_> حرفه‌ای = کار کردن توی ترمینال
<Kaveh> اکی
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: synaptic package manager
<dark-sun_> مسیرش رو بهت دادم قبلا
<Kaveh> چرا کار کردن اونجا بهتره؟
<Kaveh> اهان.
<Kaveh> فهمیدم
<dark-sun_> یکم به گذشته فکر کن... چیزهایی که بهت گفتم خوب به خاطر بسپار کاوه.
<dark-sun_> تو انتخاب شدی
<dark-sun_> تو باید این مسیر رو به انتها برسونی
<Kaveh> ویژوال که آسونتره
<dark-sun_> دارک سان به زمین تف می‌کنه
<dark-sun_> ما بهش می‌گیم اسمش-رو-نبر
<dark-sun_> دارک سان دوباره تف می‌کنه
<Kaveh> خوب چرا؟
<dark-sun_> ملعونه! نفرین شده است
<Kaveh> چرا؟
<dark-sun_> چون سورش کلوزه!
<dark-sun_> سورسش
<Kaveh> اوووکی
<dark-sun_> اپن سورس نیست
<Kaveh> اهان ...سوال جدید
<dark-sun_> حواست باشه! اسامی ممنوعه رو اینجا مستقیم نگی.
<dark-sun_> قبلش تف کن. بگو اسمش-رو-نبر
<dark-sun_> بعدشم تف کن
<Kaveh> این سورس هاش رو از کجا میشه گیر آورد؟
<dark-sun_> اپن سورس چی رو می‌خوای گیر بیاری؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: http://www.osalt.com/
<Kaveh> مثلا اوبونتو یا هر نرم افزار دیگه ای که اون تو نصب مشه
<dark-sun_> این سایتی هستش که هر چی نرم افزار اپن سورس و معادل کلوز سورس هستش رو لیست کرده
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: عاقلانه ازش استفاده کن
<dark-sun_> دارک سان پیپ می‌کشه...
 * dark-sun_ is smoking ~ ~ ~...
<Kaveh> میشه کلا سورس اوبونتو رو گیر آورد؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: این از اون سوالها بود!
<Kaveh> قلیون نمی کشی؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: نه بهم نمی‌سازه
<Kaveh> تازه کارم دیگه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: اوبونتو یک توزیع لینوکسه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: توزیع یعنی یک مجموعه از ابزارها
<Kaveh> خوب؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: تو می‌تونی سورس تک تک ابزارها رو پیدا کنی و دانلود کنی
<dark-sun_> مجانی
<Kaveh> سورس تک تک ابزارها؟
<Kaveh> سیستم عامل چی؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: سورس اوبونتو معنی نمی‌ده. چون فقط یک چینش از ابزارهاست
<Kaveh> اوهوم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: سیستم عامل مجموعه‌ای از ابزارهاست بعلاوه کرنل لینوکس
<Kaveh> کرنل چیه؟
<Kaveh> هسته؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: بله. کرنل هسته‌ی سیستم عامله.
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: اگه سیستم عامل نخوندی به همین تعریف قناعت کن
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: اگه کنجکاو بودی، از ویکی پدیا کمک بگیر
<Kaveh> می خونم دو ترم بعد
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: پس بهش می‌رسی. گفتم که تو انتخاب شدی
<Kaveh> احسنت
<Kaveh> ممد سلام می رسونه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: از طرف من ببوسش
<dark-sun_> :*
<Kaveh> داره بازی می کنه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: فوتبال؟ تو کوچه است الان؟
<dark-sun_> برم ببینمش
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> الان دیگه تو کوچه کسی بازی نمی کنه
<Kaveh> یا pesیا کانتر
<dark-sun_> یادمه ممد فوتبال دوست داشت! البته فوتبالش خوب بود
<dark-sun_> ولی توی یک شوت یک ضرب من بیشتر برنده می‌شدم
<Kaveh> توی لینوکس دیگه بازی هایی مث اینا دیگه نیستن؟
<Kaveh> آره.
<Kaveh> تعریف کرده برام
<dark-sun_> بازی هست. ولی نه به اون کثرت و کیفیت
<dark-sun_> ببین کاوه اون بازی که ۱۲ تا گل زد خالی بندیه
<dark-sun_> من فقط ۱۰ تا گل خوردم
<Kaveh> اره می دونم 13 تا گل زد
<dark-sun_> گفته ۱۳ تا؟
<dark-sun_> ای نامرد!
<Kaveh> می خواست زیاد دیگه....
<dark-sun_> مگه دستم بهش نرسه
<Kaveh> اعتراف کرد 13 تا بوده
<dark-sun_> عجبا!
<Kaveh> برا  روحیت تضعیف نشه گفت 12تا
<dark-sun_> نه من می‌شناسمش! همون موقع هم زیاد جرزنی می‌کرد.
<Kaveh> ;)
<dark-sun_> دو تا گل آخرش کلا آفساید بود
<Kaveh> اون موقع هنوز قانون آفساید تو یه شوت یه ضرب نیومده بود
<dark-sun_> :D
<Kaveh> ubuntu?fedora?opensuse?
<Kaveh> کدوم بهتره؟چرا؟
<dark-sun_> اوبنتو فقط نصاب ووبی داره.
<dark-sun_> wubi
<dark-sun_> بقیه ندارن.
<Kaveh> اوهوم
<dark-sun_> اوبونتو جامعه‌ی کاربری قویتری توی ایران داره
<rahmani> 1xsameer : هنوز هستین؟
<Kaveh> یه اطلاعات دیگه به مجموع اطلاعاتم اضافه شد
<dark-sun_> rahmani: نخیر آقا گفتن مزاحمشون نشین
<dark-sun_> :))
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: ولی انتخاب توزیع آخرش سلیقه‌ایه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: هر توزیعی که تو بیشتر ازش خوشت بیاد. بهترینه واسه تو
<rahmani> 1xsameer :
<Kaveh> linux ba unix che farghi dare?
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: لینوکس بر پایه‌ی یونیکس نوشته شده ولی یونیکس نسخه‌های تجاری هم داره
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: برعکس لینوکس همیشه رایگان/اپن سورسه
<Kaveh> یعنی چی نسخه های تجاری هم داره؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: در کل از نظر محیط عملیاتی خیلی شبیه هم هستن ولی تفاوت‌ها همیشه هست
<dark-sun_> ولی جزیی
<rahmani> 1xsameer : برای اتصال به پایگاه داده در هنگام کدنویسی پی اچ پی باید از چه دستور پی اچ پی استفاده کرد؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: یعنی نسخه‌هایی از یونیکس هست که شما برای نصب کردن و استفاده ازشون باید پول پرداخت کنین
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: مکینتاش از یکی از همین نسخه‌ها برای ساختن سیستم عامل خودش استفاده کرده
<Kaveh> یعنی مکینتاش بر پایه یونیکسه؟
<dark-sun_> rahmani: php connecting to database > google
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: بله. ولی از اولش اینجوری نبود. از مک او اس ده گمونم سوییچ کردن
<dark-sun_> زیاد مطمئن نیستم.
<dark-sun_> Mac Os X
<dark-sun_> به بعد بوده ظاهرا
<Kaveh> مکینتاش هم کلوز سورسه دیگه؟
<dark-sun_> توزیعی از یونیکس که بر پایه‌ی سیستم عامل
<dark-sun_> NeXTSTEP
<Kaveh> چه فرقی با ویندوز داره؟
<dark-sun_> بوده
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: بله کلوز سورسه
<rahmani> من میخوام توی سی پنل برنامه ام را اجرا کنم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: فرقش اینه که به صورت انحصاری برای کامپیوترهای مکینتاش ساخته و بهینه سازی می‌شه
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: کامپیوترهای ما
<dark-sun_> IBM PC
<dark-sun_> هستن
<Kaveh> اونا mac pc هستن؟
<dark-sun_> بله
<Kaveh> فقط روی همون سیستما مک کار میکنه؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: از وقتی کامپیوترهای مکینتاش از سی پی یو‌های اینتل استفاده می‌کنن
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: می‌شه با هک هایی اون رو روی کامپیوترهای ما هم نصب کرد
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: ولی نتیجه چندان قابل اعتماد نیست
<rahmani> dark-sun :من یک برنامه با پی اچ پی نوشتم حالا میخوام توی سی پنل اجرا کنم
<dark-sun_> rahmani: من با سی پنل کار نکردم. تا جایی که می‌دونم برنامه‌های پی اچ پی یا توی مرورگر اجرا می‌شن یا محیط فرمان
<dark-sun_> یا محیط گرافیکی
<dark-sun_> چیزی در مورد فعال کردن یک سورس پی اچ پی توی سی پنل نمی‌دونم.
<dark-sun_> rahmani: چی هست این سورستون؟
<dark-sun_> منظورم اینه که چیکار می‌کنه؟
<rahmani> برای اتصال به پایگاه داده بجای (localhost) چه چیزی باید بنویسم؟
<rahmani> پی اچ پی
<rahmani> دبیان
<dark-sun> rahmani: لوکال هاست اسم سروری هستش که پایگاه داده اونجا قرار داره
<dark-sun> debian/ php?
<dark-sun> rahmani: شما می‌خواین یک سی ام اس بنویسین؟
<dark-sun> مثلا یک چیزی مثل جوملا؟
<rahmani> ببینید من توی سرور محلی با این دستور در پی اچ پی به پایگاه داده وصل می شدم.
<rahmani> $con=mysql_connect('localhost','root','');
<rahmani> حالا برای اتصال به پایگاه داده بجای (localhost) چه چیزی باید بنویسم؟
<dark-sun> rahmani: ببینین من با کد شما کاری ندارم! توضیح بدین چه کاری می‌خواین انجام بدین
<rahmani> می خوام برنامه ام را در سی پنل اجرا کنم.
<Kaveh> dark-sun_:دمت گرم. من می رم با اوبونتو کار می کنم باز اگه سوال داشتم میام می پرسم.
<dark-sun> Kaveh: قربانت. سلام برسون
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> rahmani: این توضیحات گنگ هستن
<dark-sun> من می‌خوام یک وب سایت راه باندازم
<dark-sun> خوبه
<dark-sun> ولی چیزی که شما گفتین گنگه
<dark-sun> سناریو رو برای من توضیح بدین
<dark-sun> مثلا من یک سرور اختصاصی گرفتم می‌خوام یک سایت راه باندازم
<dark-sun> یا من یک هاست گرفتم می‌خوام برنامه‌ای که خودم نوشتم رو اونجا تست کنم
<dark-sun> rahmani: ×
<dark-sun> rahmani: ^^
<rahmani> ببینید من یک برنامه با پی اچ پی و دبیان با سیستم خودم نوشتم
<rahmani> از اون جا که تو دبیان اینترنت نداشتم اومدم تو ویندوز و می خوام از طریق سی پنل برنامه ام را در سایت شرکت بارگذاری کنم تا تاین جا رو فهمیدین
<dark-sun> rahmani: سوال
<dark-sun> rahmani: شما به کل سرور دسترسی دارین؟
<dark-sun> rahmani: یا فقط به سی پنل؟
<rahmani> حالا چند تا مشک دارم اول این که نمی دونم برای اتصال به پایگاه داده از چه دستوری باید استفاده کنم
<rahmani> راستش دقیق نمی دونم چون اولین باره دارم با سیپنل کار میکنم. چرا؟
<dark-sun> rahmani: برنامه‌ای که نوشتین تحت وب اجرا می‌شه؟
<rahmani> بله. با سرور محلی تقریبا همه چیزاش درسته
<dark-sun> rahmani: یعنی شما با استفاده از فایرفاکس برنامه رو توی سیستم دبیانتون تست کردین و جواب می‌داده
<dark-sun> rahmani: درسته؟
<rahmani> آره
<dark-sun> rahmani: بسیار خب. حالا من به شما می‌گم چی لازم دارین
<dark-sun> rahmani: ولی قبلش یک سوال دارم
<rahmani> darh-sun: بفرمایید
<dark-sun> rahmani: برنامه‌ی شما می‌تونه داده‌های مورد نیازش رو توی دیتابیس بسازه؟
<dark-sun> منظورم جدول‌ها / ارتباط بین جداول و ...
<dark-sun> هستش
<rahmani> آره کارهای بازیابی درج بروزرسانی حذف انجام میشه
<dark-sun> rahmani: نه عزیزم، منظورم ساختار پایگاه داده است.
<dark-sun> خب حتما می‌دونین جواب می‌ده که می‌خواین این کار رو انجام بدین
<dark-sun> rahmani: خب حالا سورستون رو به سایت اف تی پی کردین؟
<rahmani> darh-sun: میشه منظورتون را با اسم دستورش بگین؟
<dark-sun> rahmani: ببینین مسئله سر ساختار پایگاه داده است. سر جدولها، ارتباط‌ها و ...
<dark-sun> اگه توی برنامه
<rahmani> darh-sun: آره توی مسیرpublic_html برنامه را بارگذاری کردم
<dark-sun> rahmani: دوست من ایرادی نداره اگه شما خودتون اون سورس رو ننوشته باشین
<dark-sun> به هر حال برنامه‌ رو باید به وب سایتتون اف تی پی کنین
<dark-sun> ftp
<rahmani> darh-sun: اگر منظورتون خلق پایگاه هست من کل پایگاه داده را export , import ;vnlکردم
<dark-sun> بعد از اینکه همه‌ی برنامه رو آپلود کردین به سایت
<dark-sun> باید یک پایگاه داده بسازین
<dark-sun> برای اینکار توی منوی اصلی
<dark-sun> cpanel
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ی
<dark-sun> databases
<rahmani> darh-sun: الان کدهایی که فقط اچ تی ام ال هستند را نشون میده اما برای کدهای پی اچ پی مشکل داره
<dark-sun> رو می‌تونین انتخاب کنین. اول یک پایگاه داده بسازین.
<dark-sun> rahmani: بله مسلما سورس شما در ارتباط با پایگاه داده مشکل داره قربان
<rahmani> darh-sun: اگر منظورتون خلق پایگاه هست من کل پایگاه داده را در سیپنل export , import کردم
<dark-sun> rahmani: کد‌های پی اچ پی شما با خطا اجرا می‌شن؟ یا به صورت فایل متنی نمایش داده می‌شن؟
<rahmani> darh-sun: نه بصورت عادی
<dark-sun> rahmani: شما بایست اسم پایگاه داده/ کاربری که به اون پایگاه داده دسترسی داره و رمز عبور اون کاربر رو
<dark-sun> توی سورستون قرار بدین
<dark-sun> rahmani: با مای اس کیو ال کار می‌کنه؟
<rahmani>  یعنی اگر من قبلا با این دستور وصل می شدم حالا باید$con=mysql_connect('localhost','root','');
<dark-sun> rahmani: سورس انگلیسی رو وسط نوشته‌های فارسی درج نکنین. خوندنش مشکل می‌شه
<dark-sun> rahmani: جناب رحمانی یک لطفی کنین
<dark-sun> rahmani: این مراحلی که من عرض می‌کنم رو دنبال کنین
<dark-sun> rahmani: توی سی پنل قسمتی هست به اسم
<dark-sun> MySQL Databases
<rahmani> darh-sun: حالا باید بجای ریشه نام کاربری سی پنل و بجای رمز رمزم رو وارد کنم؟
<dark-sun> rahmani: روی اون کلیک کنین
<dark-sun> rahmani: نه
<dark-sun> rahmani: اگه راهنمایی‌های من رو دنبال نکنین من نمی‌تونم کمکی به شما بکنم
<rahmani> خب صفحه ای رو که گفتین دیدم
<rahmani> باید یک کاربر پایگاه داده ایجاد کنم؟
<dark-sun> rahmani: بله. لطفا یک پایگاه داده جدید بسازین و اسمش رو به من اطلاع بدین
<dark-sun> rahmani: بعد از اینکه دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> create database
<dark-sun> رو زدین
<dark-sun> rahmani: اسم پایگاه داده در جلوی عبارت
<dark-sun> added the database
<dark-sun> درج می‌شه
<dark-sun> احتمالا پیشوندی به چیزی که شما وارد کردین اضافه می‌شه.
<rahmani> darh-sun: test1
<dark-sun> rahmani: ^^^
<dark-sun> rahmani: این اسم کامل دیتابیس شماست؟
<rahmani> storeir0_test1
<dark-sun> rahmani: بسیار خب
<dark-sun> rahmani: حالا با دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> back
<dark-sun> به صفحه‌ی قبلی برگردین
<dark-sun> rahmani: به پایین صفحه اسکرول کنین
<dark-sun> rahmani: قسمتی هست به اسم
<dark-sun> MySQL Users
<dark-sun> Add New User
<dark-sun> rahmani: یک نام کاربری و رمز عبور اینجا وارد کنین
<dark-sun> rahmani: و دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> create user
<dark-sun> رو بزنین
<rahmani> darh-sun: انجام دادم استاد
<dark-sun> rahmani: به نام کاربری شما هم پیشوندی اضافه می شه. نام کاربری و رمز عبور رو یادداشت کنین
<dark-sun> rahmani: بسیار خب
<dark-sun> rahmani: تا حالا ما یک دیتابیس داریم و یک نام کاربری و یک رمز عبور
<dark-sun> rahmani: درسته؟
<dark-sun_> rahmani: درست شد؟
<dark-sun_> من قطع شدم
<rahmani> darh-sun: انجام دادم استاد
<dark-sun_> rahmani: حالا با
<dark-sun_> go back
<dark-sun_> به همون صفحه برگردین
<dark-sun_> rahmani: باز هم به سمت پایین اسکرول کنین
<dark-sun_> rahmani: قسمت
<dark-sun_> Add User to Database
<dark-sun_> رو پیدا کنین
<dark-sun_> در قسمت یوزر
<dark-sun_> نام کاربری که الان ساختیم
<dark-sun_> و در کادر
<dark-sun_> database
<dark-sun_> اسم پایگاه داد‌ه‌ای
<dark-sun_> storeir0_test1
<dark-sun_> رو انتخاب کنین
<dark-sun_> بعدش دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun_> add
<dark-sun_> رو بزنین
<rahmani> darh-sun: انجام دادم استاد
<dark-sun_> rahmani: خب حالا به یک صفحه‌ی جدید وارد شدیم
<dark-sun_> rahmani: اینجا از کادر بالای جدول
<dark-sun_> ALL PRIVILEGE
<dark-sun_> رو بزنین
<dark-sun_> و بعدش
<dark-sun_> make changes
<rahmani> darh-sun: خواهش می کنم فرمایشات را مختصر تر بگین
<dark-sun_> rahmani: خب حالا دیگه کار تمام شده
<dark-sun_> rahmani: توی سورس خودتون به این ترتیب عمل کنین
<dark-sun_> rahmani: نام کاربری را به جای
<dark-sun_> root
<dark-sun_> rahmani: بگذارین و اسم پایگاه داده رو به
<dark-sun_> storeir0_test1
<dark-sun_> تغییر بدین
<dark-sun_> تغییرات رو ذخیره کنین
<dark-sun_> با استفاده از phpmyAdmin
<dark-sun_> پشتیبانی که از پایگاه داده محلی گرفتین به دیتابیس
<dark-sun_> storeir0_test1
<dark-sun_> برگردونین
<rahmani> dark-sun : خیلی ممنون کاش می تونستم جبران کنم ان شاءا... آینده نزدیک
<dark-sun_> rahmani: موفق باشی هموطن
<rahmani> ببخشید منظورتون از اسم پایگاه داده تو دستور اتصال قبلی
<rahmani> localhost
<dark-sun_> rahmani: من پی اچ پی کار نکردم. صبر کنین ببینم دستورش چه ریختیه
<erghezi> ‏آقا اینجا کسی به وردپرس آشنا هست؟
<erghezi> ‏من مطالب قدیم وبلاگم رو میخوام انتقال بدم
<erghezi> ‏وبلاگ جدید
<erghezi> ‏ولی نمی دونم چرا همش نیومده!
<dark-sun_> rahmani: $conn = mysql_connect($dbhost, $dbuser, $dbpass) or die
<dark-sun_> این فرمت صحیح دستورتون هستش. متغییرها رو به شکل مناسب مقدار دهی کنین
<dark-sun_> erghezi: منم نمی‌دونم چرا نیومده
<Kaveh> اینم فحش داد؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: شما به دل نگیر کاوه جان.  ببخش جوونی کرد
<dark-sun_> ;)
<Kaveh> ای بابا
<rahmani> darh-sun: thank you. Best wishes
<dark-sun_> rahmani: یور ولکام
<dark-sun_> ما نگلیسیمونم لُریه!
<dark-sun_> انگلیسی*
<Kaveh> خودت چی؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: من چی؟
<Kaveh> تو چی؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: کی چی؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: چی کی؟
<Kaveh> به چی؟
<dark-sun_> :D
<dark-sun_> چی کی چی؟
<dark-sun_> کی چی کی چی چی؟
<dark-sun_> :D
<Kaveh> هااااان؟
<Kaveh> :0
<Kaveh> چی؟
 * dark-sun_ : [cpu halted.]
<Kaveh> مستر دارک سان
<dark-sun_> دیدی چی شد؟ بنده خدا رفت یادش رفت این رو ببره
<dark-sun_> mysql_select_db($dbname);
<dark-sun_> الان از دوباره میاد
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: بله مستر کاوه؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: یستردی
<Kaveh> یستردی
<dark-sun_> :)
<Kaveh> دانشجویی شما؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: بودم. گذاشتم کنار. پیپ هم می‌گذارم کنار
<dark-sun_> بعدش نوبت لینوکس و کامپیوتره
<Kaveh> قلیون بهرته ها
<Kaveh> بهتره
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: چی رو نمی‌دونی؟ :ی دیدی وبلاگ رو؟
<dark-sun_> erghezi: مگه فیلتر نشده هنوز؟
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: صحبت از دخانیات اینجا عواقب سیاسی داره
<erghezi> ‎dark-sun_: www.novid.ir
<Kaveh> دارک سان جان ممنون از
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: هنوز تموم نشده البته ها :)
<Kaveh> information
<Kaveh> دمت گرم
<dark-sun_> erghezi: جهان دوستته؟ بهش بگو صد تومن تروال من رو بیاره بده
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: میخوام ببینم چرا کل مطالب وبلاگ نیومده اینور
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: خواهش می‌کنم گلم
<dark-sun_> من کم تحمل
<dark-sun_> تحملم*
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: جهان کیه!؟  صد تومنی چیه؟‌:)))
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: تو که پولی نبودددی
<Kaveh> بحث خونوداگی شد
<dark-sun_> erghezi: ببین اگه تو هم باهاش شریکی بهش بگو
<Kaveh> ما رفتیم
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: خدمت به خلق. ... خیلی خوبه
<Kaveh> بازم میاییم
<dark-sun_> Kaveh: به سلامت عزیزم
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: اجرت محفوظه
<Kaveh> دم همتون گرم
<dark-sun_> erghezi: آخرت کدومه؟ من پووولم رو می‌خوام
<Kaveh> خدا خیرتون بده
<dark-sun_> erghezi: بگو چهان پولت می‌کنم
<dark-sun_> :D
<dark-sun_> erghezi: خسته نشدی اینا رو مقایسه کردی؟
<dark-sun_> erghezi: دی وی دی رو با بلو ری مقایسه می‌کردی بهتر نبود؟
<dark-sun_> erghezi: یا یو اس بی ۳ رو با فایروایر؟
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: بابا برای سال ۸۷ هست!
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: میگم که ... نمی دونم چرا بقیه پستا رو نیورده
<dark-sun_> erghezi: چجوری آپدیت کردی؟
<dark-sun_> erghezi: اتوماتیک؟
<erghezi> ‏آپدیت؟ چی رو دقیقن؟
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_:  وردپرس رو میگی؟
<dark-sun_> erghezi: بله عزیـــــــــزم
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: رفتم آخرین نسخه رو از سایتش دانلود کردم و نصب کردم :)
<dark-sun_> erghezi: خب. خسته نباشی
<dark-sun_> erghezi: نسخه‌ی خودت چند بود؟
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: من که جدید راه انداختمش!
<dark-sun_> erghezi: و دقیقا چی کار کردی؟
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: هاست جدید خریدما :)
<dark-sun_> erghezi: مبارکه! خوب شد گفتی.
<dark-sun_> erghezi: شیرینی هاست هم اضافه شد. به جهان بگو پوستت رو می‌کنم
<dark-sun_> erghezi: خب مطالب رو چجوری آوردی اینجا؟
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun_: شیرینی چیه؟:))) من خودم مهمون شدم
<dark-sun_> نشد از یکی شیرینی بخوایم بگه باشه!
<dark-sun_> شانس نداریم
<dark-sun_> حالا ما که نمی‌گیریم
<dark-sun_> ولی خب ...
<dark-sun_> ای زمونه زمونه...
<dark-sun_> erghezi: کجا رفتی حاجی؟ نگفتی چجوری پست‌ها رو آوردی اینجا
<farzad> hi
<erghezi> ‏آقا من هر سایتی که asp باشه میرم
<erghezi> ‏فایرفاکس میخواد دانلودش کنه
<rahmani> hi to you
<rahmani> dark-sun: i have a question
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ping
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pong
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji base e config parser haye debbox tamum shod
<lxsameer> b3hnam: bezudi khode parsere asli ham tamum mishe
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ye kari kon
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ye list az chizai ke ye user bayad dashte bashe tahie kon
<b3hnam> lxsameer: list ro daram :)
<b3hnam> faghat bayad commit konam farda age shod az daneshgah commit mikonam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: age betuni mail koni behtare listo
<lxsameer> b3hnam: un feature haro commit kon
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man kollan ghabeliat hayee ke bayad dashte basharo jam bandi mikonam (nesbat be moshabeh ha)
<b3hnam> commit mikonam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: khoobe ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: tu chi mikhay commit ? koni document ?
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه: تو بمون با اون دل نامهربونت، من می‌رم با کوله باری از غم تو
<dark-sun> ترانه‌های قدیمی هم عوالمی داشتن
<dark-sun> erghezi: هموطن می‌گم قضیه این جی اف اس که نوشتی واسه سیستم‌های جدید هم کار می‌ده؟
<interested> salam be hame
<dark-sun> سلام به بعضی‌ها!
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سلام هموطن من یک سوال دارم
<dark-sun> نه اینجا نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> بریم پیام خصوصی.
<dark-sun> اینجا سپهر می‌بینه خوب نیست
<lxsameer> dark-sun: salam
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: کار میده ولی بهتره طرفش نری
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: اونا برای جایی که هر روز برق میره ساخته نشده ;)
<dark-sun> erghezi: وجدانن؟ پس هیچی
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: آره... برق بره یهوو بالا نمیاد
<dark-sun> erghezi: مرسی برادر
<dark-sun> ;)
 * lxsameer_ raft football bebine
<sadrolla> btavakkoli: salam
<dark-sun> sadrolla: مشترک مورد نظر در حال حاضر قادر به پاسخگویی نمی‌باشد. لطفا پس از بازدید از سایت سیتو مجداا تلاش کنید
<dark-sun> مجددا*
<sadrolla> dark-sun: نه بابا داره پاسخ میده
<sadrolla> :دی
<dark-sun> sadrolla: نخیر جانم. ایشون بات هستن! مشترک مورد نظر نیستن
<dark-sun> من خودم دارم آمار می‌گیرم!
<dark-sun> ایناها....
<dark-sun> بهنام؟
<dark-sun> میبینی؟ نیست!
<sadrolla> dark-sun: خوب اگه اینجوره
<sadrolla> صدراله
<sadrolla> ؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun: پس من هم نیستم
<sadrolla> :Ø­
<dark-sun> بودی دیگه! علامت سوال تایپ کردی
<dark-sun> lol
<sadrolla> dark-sun: =))
<btavakkoli> dark-sun, الان هم هستم هم نیستم - از فردا کلا هستم
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: نه دیگه! این جمعه نیومدی، جمعه‌ی دیگه بیا! برنامه‌ریزی‌ها خراب می‌شه اینجوری
<dark-sun> ;)
 * dark-sun 1 mosht be sep3hr mizane o farar mikone...
 * dark-sun emrooz parkhashgar shode... 
<sadrolla> dark-sun: بدن می خواره
<sadrolla> ؟
<dark-sun> sadrolla: هووم.. گمونم از بیکاریه
<dark-sun> :))
<sadrolla> dark-sun: احتمالش قویه
<dark-sun> کسی یک شرکت خوب نمی شناسه من برم اونجا شاغل بشم
<dark-sun> بهم پول بدن؟
<dark-sun> یعنی نه اینکه بهم پول بدن همینجوری! براشون کار کنم که بهم پول بدم
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: koja bayad commit konam ?
<b3hnam> liste ghabeliat haro benevisam kefayat mikone dige ?
<dark-sun> بدم نه بدن
<dark-sun> b3hnam: داره فوتبال می‌بینه.
<b3hnam> dark-sun: man nemidonam in football chie javoona vasash vaght mizaran zamane ma az in soosool bazia nabood
<b3hnam> be har hal merC
<dark-sun> b3hnam: قربانت. گفت اومدی بهت بگم. خیلی دوستت داره
<dark-sun> :)
<b3hnam> dark-sun: az sameer baeede in harfo bezane
<b3hnam> motmaeni hamino goft ? motmaeni halesh khoob bood ?
<dark-sun> b3hnam: مستقیم که نگفت! ولی خب دوستت داشته که گفته اومدی بهت بگم دیگه! حتما که نباید علنی بگه
<dark-sun> b3hnam: ;)
<b3hnam> dark-sun: :)) ajaab
<dark-sun> بله
<dark-sun> به قول اجنبی‌ها
<dark-sun> yep
<dark-sun> واسه منی که دلتنگم،  از زندگی دلسیرم، بهتره سفر کردن، وگرنه اینجا .. می‌میرم...
<sadrolla> dark-sun: آره سفر کن و بیا بوشهر پیش خودم
<dark-sun> sadrolla: قربانت. اینا اظهارات شاعر بود اون موقع‌ها که کارت سوخت نبود و بنزین ارزون بود
<dark-sun> الان باید با قاطر سفر کنیم!
<sadrolla> dark-sun: اتفاقا سفر کردن با قاطر به دلیل لذت بردن مسافر از هوای جنوب در تابستان بسیار توصیه شده است در
<sadrolla> dark-sun: قوانین بین الملل
<sadrolla> dark-sun: :p
<dark-sun> sadrolla: شصت درصد! مخصوصا توی هوای شرجی
<dark-sun> :))
<sadrolla> dark-sun: سونای طبیعی است برادر
<dark-sun> بر منکرش نعلت!
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: ping
<dark-sun> sadrolla: روزبه بات نیست؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun: na
<dark-sun> sadrolla: پس چرا پیام خصوصی‌های من رو جواب نمی‌ده صدر الله؟
<dark-sun> sadrolla: یعنی چرا؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun: کو ؟؟
<dark-sun> sadrolla: تو نبودی اینقدره بهش پیام دادم. گفتم داداش روزبه سلام
<dark-sun> هیچ
<sadrolla> dark-sun: من با فایر فاکس اومدم کانال ولی چیزی نیست برادر
<dark-sun> sadrolla: گفتم برادر روزبه سلام.. هیچ
<sadrolla> dark-sun: aha =)))
<sadrolla> dark-sun: حتما باهامون قهر مرده
<sadrolla> * کرده
<dark-sun> sadrolla: گفتم ارباب روزبه.. عالی جناب اجازه‌ی شرفیابی بدهید... هییییچ
<dark-sun> sadrolla: آره؟ راست می‌گی.. ولی چرا آخه؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun: احیانا گنومی نیستی ؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun: برو اعتراف کن کا کی  دی ای  هستی تا آشتی کنه باهات :p
<dark-sun> dark-sun: آره.. ولی یعنی فهمیده؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: معلومه که فهمیده نابغه! از من می‌پرسی؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ببخشید منظورم با صدر الله بود
<dark-sun> dark-sun: حواست رو جمع کن
<dark-sun> sadrolla: یعنی من کا دی ای نصب کنم درست می‌شه.. باشه.. من از فردا کا دی ای نصب می‌کنم
<sadrolla> dark-sun: شک نکن الان هم به من جواب نمی ده چون ویندوز کار می کنم RoozbehOnline جان اجباره
<sadrolla> راه دیگه ای ندارم
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: آره منم از اولش کا دی نصب کرده بودم. ولی بعدش گنوم گولم زد
<sadrolla> sadrolla: چرا هی اسپم می دی ؟
<dark-sun> sadrolla: راست می‌گه اسپم نده دیگه
<dark-sun> :))
<RoozbehOnline> janam ?
<dark-sun> صلوات!
<RoozbehOnline> dashtam football mididam
<dark-sun> الله اکبر! الله اکبر! روزبه جواب داد
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: خوش آمدید جناب والا حضرت
<RoozbehOnline> eybaba
<RoozbehOnline> ma koochiketoonim
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: عرض ادب و احترام دارم قربان
<RoozbehOnline> in harfa chie
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: نفرمایید قربان
<RoozbehOnline> joonam ? man dar khedmatam
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: مایه افتخار ماست که شرفیابمان فرمودید
<RoozbehOnline> nime 2om hala shoroo mishe mirama !
<RoozbehOnline> begoo
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: جان می گم تو چاکرا درایور ati , nvidia نصبه ؟
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: قربان من یک وقت مصاحبه خصوصی می‌خواستم. جساراتا ایمیل آدرسی چیزی
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: پیشفرض می کما
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: bale nasbe
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: ham free ham non free
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: رو پارسیدورا 14 چی ؟
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: janam ? o_O
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: parsidora kar nakardam
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: vali bayad nasb bashe
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: ها    مگه عضو تیمش نیستی ؟
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: می‌خوام راجع به سایت اینک اسکیپ ازتون نظرخواهی کنم. اگه امکانش باشه
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: منو باش گفتم شما طراح گرافیکیش هستید
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: inkscape-ir.org/blog
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: valla hastim vali kollan ba rpm base ha chandan miooneye khoobi nadaram
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: khob hastim dige :D
<sadrolla> dark-sun: فعلا وقت والا حضرت رو نگیرید جانم :p
<dark-sun> sadrolla: تو خفه شده یک دقیقه
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> :D
<sadrolla> =)) dark-sun RoozbehOnline
<RoozbehOnline> :)
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: nazar khahi vase kojash ?
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: والا حضرت اجازه می فرمایید از صحنه کانال محوش کنم ؟
<RoozbehOnline> :)
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: هم راجع به خود سایت و هم راجع به سرویسی که جدیدا قراره راه باندازم
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: email bezan
<RoozbehOnline> football shoroo shod
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: دستت درد نکنه. ایمیلتون؟
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: btavakkoli  dark-sun , ... خوشحال شدم دوستان رو بعد از مدت ها دیدم
<RoozbehOnline> roozbeh at roozbehonline.org
<sadrolla> خدانگهدار همگی
<dark-sun> sadrolla: منم همینطور. شاد باشی برادر
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: bye dude ;)
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: ممنوونم
 * RoozbehOnline gone to watch football
<sadrolla> dark-sun: RoozbehOnline btavakkoli , ... خئاوند ناصر همگی شما باشد
<sadrolla> * خداوند
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: ding
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong: pong
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: khubi? salam
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong:  salam mamnon
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: in bazi networkie chi bud motadesh budin?
<vithorat> salam be hame
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong: man ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: hmm to nabudi?
<vithorat> doostan aya emkanesh hast ke hajme drive windowsam o be partition haye ubuntu ezafe konam?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: to chera hamishe ba yeki dige ghati pati mishi pa? :D
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: rastesho begu, to bazi nemikardi?
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong: zahra?
<narcislinux1> no
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: shayadam zahra bude
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: bazi kon khob, bazie khubie :D:D
<vithorat> doostan aya emkanesh hast ke hajme drive windowsam o be partition haye ubuntu ezafe konam?
<narcislinux1> vithorat: dar anjoman ye tapik hayi ba onvane taghire andaze partishene home va / ra darim
<narcislinux1> ye serch bezanid
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: nemiduni bazish chi bud hala?
<vithorat> ahan
<vithorat> ye soale tolaniye dige ham beporsam:
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong:  ye esmi shabihe fruzi ?!
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: frozen bubble?
<vithorat> ubunto hoshdar dad ke partition homet por shode
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: na, ye bazie dige!
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong:  nemidonam
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: ok, mamnun anyway :)
<narcislinux1> vithorat:  khob pas donbale hamin onvan begardid . taghire andazehye partishene home
<vithorat> manam raftam folderaye toye foldere private o ke hamashoonam encrypted boodan copy kardam toye ye flash
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong: np
<vithorat> hala in foldere private aslan gom shode,peydash nist
<vithorat> torish nashe ye vaght
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> ye site khob vase amuzesh python
<Maryam> یه منبع خوب واسه آموزش پیتون کسی سراغ نداره
<pouyana> Maryam:pylearn.com
<Maryam> be zaban farsi
<pouyana> Maryam:bale
<Maryam> mer30
<pouyana> Matyam:kh
<Maryam> meshe toye linux az office 2003 estefade kard
<dark-sun> خب حالا چی شد نتیجه‌ی این فوتبال کشور؟
<dark-sun> ۶ تا گل زدیم به کره یا نه؟
<dark-sun> نه جدی.. چند چند شد؟
<dark-sun> یک هیچ شد نه؟
<dark-sun> تیم فوتبال کشور بز آورد
<dark-sun> ها ها ها
<dark-sun> باز جای شکرش باقیه که ۶ تا گل نخوردیم!
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> من از همینجا به بازیکنان و مسئولین فوتبال خسته نباشید می‌گم
<dark-sun> و تشکر می‌کنم که بیش‌تر از این ذهن و انرژی و پول مردم ایران رو هدر ندادن. بچه‌ها متشکریم
<dark-sun> من اگه یک روزی مملکت دستم بیافته، کلیه‌ی تیم‌های ورزشی کشور رو منحل می‌کنم. بجز کشتی آزاد! بقیه برن غاز بچرونن
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> بقیه‌ی برنامه‌هام هم نمی‌گم.. می‌ترسم لو بره.
<dark-sun> من دیگه برم دیر وقته مزاحم چرت زدنتون نمی‌شم
<dark-sun> سعید پاشو می‌خوام رد شم
<dark-sun> حسن برو کنار سعید انگار خوابه
<dark-sun> ببخشید ببخشید...
<dark-sun> من رفتم
 * dark-sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * dark-sun will halt now...
<farshad> salaaaaaaam
<farshad> kasi nist?
<dark-sun> عذر می‌خوام من دوباره اومدم
<dark-sun> کلید‌هام رو جا گذاشتم
<dark-sun> در مورد همین قضایا یک بیت هم از «شاعر» مهمون من باشین
<dark-sun> دنیا جفت دست‌هات پوچه * بن‌بست آغاز هر کوچه
<dark-sun> اشاره به این جمله‌ی معروف که
<dark-sun> در انتهای بن بست راه آسمان باز است، پرواز را بیاموز.
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-23
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dingdangdong> lubotu3: thanks ;)
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<lxsameer> the-light: haji hal mikoni
<the-light> lxsameer: az chi
<lxsameer> the-light: in hame bot inja hast kodumeshun be ba shurie gholaman ?
<the-light> lxsameer: in ubuntu bot haei ke didam azash hame hamintor budan :D
<lxsameer> the-light: :D
<the-light> lxsameer: /j archlinux-ir bia ta bot neshunet bedam hal koni
<dingdangdong> the-light: aroosake ghatel mibini to? :D
<the-light> dingdangdong: bache budim mididam!
<dingdangdong> the-light: title esh chie be eng?
<the-light> dingdangdong: be eng nemidunam, chandtaei bud
<dingdangdong> the-light: eh :P
<dingdangdong> okay, akhe manam didam yedune, nemiunam hamune ke to migi ya na ;P
<nkh> سلام بچه ها کسی پرولوگ بلده ؟!
<nkh> erghezi: Novid !
<nkh> erghezi: salam !
<nkh> erghezi: Prolog baladi ?!
<nkh> erghezi: ping !
<erghezi> ‎nkh: saaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaam :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: خووووووووووووبی  ؟ :ی
<erghezi> ‏nkh: دارم به وبلاگم ی دستی می‌کشم :ی
<nkh> erghezi: chakeram agha kaar gire ! baladi !
<erghezi> ‏nkh: گیر من؟ :ی
<dark-sun> سلام مردم
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: سلام آدم :ی
<dark-sun> erghezi: سلام فرشته‌ی مهربون
<dark-sun> ;)
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: تو کار طراحی که نیستی؟‌:ی
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: طراحی قالب
<erghezi> ‏nkh: کجا  رفتی؟ چی شدی؟
<dark-sun> erghezi: آره. طراحی قالب حملات استراتژیک
<dark-sun> B)
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: آفرررین خودشه :ی براندازی نرم
<dark-sun> erghezi: نه خیر! پدافند غیرعامل
<dark-sun> :P :))
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: :)))) لاییک تو روحت :ی
<dark-sun> erghezi: صفای وجودت
<dark-sun> ;)
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: چرا هی چشمک می‌زنی؟ ملت حرف در میارن خب :ی :پی
<dark-sun> erghezi: خاک رفته تو چشمم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> درست شد
<erghezi> ‏nkh: آهای ... چی شد؟ پینگ پینگ می کردی‌:ی  من الان میام ;)
<nkh> erghezi: donbale prolog balad e allaf migashtam 4 ta soal konam !
<dark-sun> امنیت به فضای سایبر برگشت. راه اندازی پلیس سایبر (قتا) رو تبریک می‌گم.
<dark-sun> کسی یک راهنمای خوب واسه نوشتن ماجول جوملا سراغ داره؟
 * dark-sun uptime = 14:27:52 up 2 days, .... 
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khodeto ba in kar pir nakon :D
<Omid> salaam
<dark-sun> سلام
<Kaveh> salam
<Kaveh> sameer: salam
<dark-sun> سلام.. یکم آروم بچه‌ها دارن چرت می‌زنن
<Kaveh> به به
<Kaveh> چش
<Kaveh> علی خوابه؟ممد میلاد
<dark-sun> ممد و میلاد رو نمی‌دونم. کدوم علی؟
<Kaveh> سوال؟
<Kaveh> علی خودمون
<dark-sun> علی خودمون؟
<Kaveh> سلام.من اوبونتو نصب کردم اما موزیک و ویدیو
<Kaveh> play
<Kaveh> نمی کنه
<Kaveh> میگه
<dark-sun> سلام! یک سر به ویکی بزن.
<Kaveh> حمعلهد می خواد
<dark-sun> wiki.ubuntu.ir
<lxsameer> Kaveh: salam
<Omid> bache ha kasi blog too wordpress dare?
<dark-sun> من دارم
<dark-sun> خیلی‌ها دارن.
<dark-sun> سوال چیه؟
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: من ندارم :P
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: نه بابا! شوخی می‌کنی
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: می خواد بگه فیل/تره :P
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: قبلاْ آره وبلاگم با وردپرس بود اما الان کردمش joomla
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: خب تمش رو عوض کنه درست می‌شه.. همه‌ی تم‌هاش که فیل ندارن
<dark-sun> :P
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: حالا چه احساسی داری؟
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: زرنگ شدی :}
<dark-sun> :{
<dark-sun> سیبیل در آوردم
<lxsameer> joomla -1
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: احساس خوبی ندارم
<dark-sun> :)
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: ایول - کی ؟
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: می‌دونم.. ولی یک روز خوب می‌یاد
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: کاسبی چطوره ؟
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: یادم نیست. می‌زدمشون از ۱۵  سالگی ولی یک هفته‌ای هست دیگه قبول کردم بزرگ شدم و سبیل در آوردم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: گاهی قبول کردن حقیقت سخته می‌دونی؟
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: من که بیکارم. با سایت‌ها ور می‌رم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: سمت شما کاسبی خوبه؟
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: همش خوابم من
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: دیشب هم قهوه تلخ دانلود کردم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: خواب هم خوبه. به شرطی که چراق رو یکی ببنده
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: اما از بخت بد من اشتباهی دانلود کردم
<Sushiyant> :-(
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: کدوم قسمتش رو گرفتی؟
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: 31-32-33
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: این ها رو هفته قبل گرفته بودم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: هووم.. آره راست می‌گی.
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: خب نقشه‌ات واسه ادامه‌ی زندگی چیه؟
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: هیچ - می خوام برم بخوابم ۱ ساعت بعد بیام بگم بهت که دلم می خواد چی کار کنم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: برو منم گیجم
<dark-sun> من برم یک چرتی بزنم
<dark-sun> ;)
<Omid> dark-sun: bahush shodi :D
<Omid> dark-sun: chejuri updatesh mikoni?
<sepehr912> salam be dustane khub
<sepehr912> ye soal dashtam age emkanesh bashe komak befarmayid
<sepehr912> ubuntuye 10.10 daram
<sepehr912> ye vpn zadam va be internet vasl shodam
<sepehr912> hala ruye in vpn mikham ye vpn e dige bezanam be ye servere dige
<sepehr912> vali mesle inke emkane inke hamzaman chand ta vpn bezanam nist
<sepehr912> kasi mitune rahnamayi kone bayad che kar konam
<sepehr912> ?
<nixoeen> sepehr912: inja kasi bedune inke ejaze begire PM nemide!
<sepehr912> sharmande man bare avvale miam inja
<sepehr912> mazerat mikham age khalafe ghavanin bude
<nixoeen> sepehr912: soaleto neveshti, ye nim sa'at, yek sa'at sabr kon, shayad kasi javab bede
<sepehr912> merc lotf kardid javab dadid
<sepehr912> man goftam shayad inja chat room hast sari javab dade mishe
<sepehr912> vagarna 1 saat time e marbut be froum hast!!!!!
<Sushiyant> sepehr912: سلام
<Sushiyant> sepehr912: این کاری که شما می خواهید انجام بدهید به نظرم غیر ممکنه چون به صورت پیش فرض اگه با یکی کانکت شدی و بخواهی یکی دیگه استفاده کنی دومی اولی را دیسکانت می کنه و=- راستی این چه کاریه که می خوای همزمان دوتا استفاده کنی
<Sushiyant> sepehr912: ما در حسرت یکی شما دوتا دوتا استفاده می کنی ؟
<sepehr912> salam duste khub
<sepehr912> mamnun az inke javab dadid
<sepehr912> mage ba yekish moshkel darid shoma?
<sepehr912> inke farmudid chera inkaro anjam midam
<sepehr912> chon ba avvali be internet vasl misham
<sepehr912> va ba 2vvomi be ye serveram ke ruye internete
<sepehr912> va kamelan ham tabiyie
<sepehr912> hala age shoma ba yekish moshkel darid befarmayid shayad man tunestam kari konam
<dark-sun> از وقتی با ماهی‌ها غذا می‌دم متوجه شدم زمان چقدر زود می‌گذره...
<dark-sun> به*
<maryam> salam
<maryam> chejoro az update haye ubunto backup begeram vase nasb badi
<dark-sun> الله اکبر
<Darklove> salam
<Darklove> kasi inja lnux remaster karde ?
<dark-sun|wall> من نکردم.
<dark-sun|wall> اسم شما مورد داره!
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: خب یعنی چی این دارک لاو؟
<Darklove> baradar mishe fenglish benevisi
<Darklove> farsi nadare systemamm
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: migam man rem. nakardam.
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: hala yani chi 'Darklove' ?
<Darklove> yani 1 linux shakhsi koni and iso besazi azash
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: midonam rem. chie. vali nemifahmam 'Darklove' yani chi?
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: nicket ro migam.
<Darklove> aha
<Darklove> Eshghe tire
<Darklove> asheghe tariki
<dark-sun|wall> oh shit!
<Darklove> hala mitoni dar mored rem komakam koni
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: pas hamoon 'meshki range eshghe' ;)
<Darklove> bale baradar
<Darklove> ?
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: va3 rem. tuye forum hastan doostan. 1 search bezani peyda mikoni
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: narm azfazar ham rikhte.
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: google <<
<Darklove> baradar
<Darklove> Fc mikham
<Darklove> mohit text
<Darklove> chizi peyda nakardam
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: kodum tozi ro mikhay rem. koni?
<Darklove> Fc Or Slackware
<Darklove> Fc bishtar rahataram
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: slackware k mard tare ! :))
<Darklove> are
<Darklove> ama linux ro systemam Fc
<Darklove> ama age az har kodom link dari bede
<Darklove> mohit matni bashe
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sics.se%2F~amir%2Ffiles%2Fdownload%2Fslides%2Fremaster_fedora.pdf&rct=j&q=remaster%20fedora&ei=_FU8TYbHH4S4cfvz1IUH&usg=AFQjCNF5DApvRwVXS-f2dcSa0MX5BU2wsA&cad=rja
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: in pdf az google
<Darklove> w8 baradar
 * dark-sun|wall elam mikone Darklove baradaresh nist! serfan tashaboh esmie! 
<Darklove> ino ghablan didam
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: baradar. in 2 ta link ham begir. man poshte 'wall' hastam.
<dark-sun|wall> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Create-a-Fedora-10-Linux-Distribution-101164.shtml
<Darklove> ama jaei nadidam ke neveshte bashe ke az linux nasb shode image migire
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: gam be gam fedora rem. kardan yad dade.
<Darklove> in cd ke dari mitoni customize koni
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: liste narm afzarhaye rem. az wikipedia: "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remastering_software"
<Darklove> fedora faghat ino dare
<Darklove> Revisor
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: Pungi
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: ham hast
<Darklove> text mode ?
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: chera gir dadi be text mode?
<Darklove> akhe man text kar mikonam
<Darklove> linux ke nasb kardam text
<Darklove> alan man linux amadeye iso gereftane
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: https://fedorahosted.org/pungi/wiki/PungiDocs/RunningPungi
<Darklove> baradar to ina hame mohit GUI
<Darklove> ino bebin
<Darklove> http://www.smartispbilling.com/download.htm
<Darklove> http://rapidcache.ir/
<Darklove> man mikham 1 chizi mesle ina dorost konam
<Darklove> ina hamashon text
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: hala 'sib' ghabool, 1 tozi zadan. vali rapidcache ????
<Darklove> rapidcache ya Fc ya debian
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: badesham azize del angiz, man k ina ro nasb nakardam k bedunam shoma chi mikhayn.
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: shoma goftin 'remaster' manam link dadam.
<Darklove> are
<Darklove> ama inaei ke dadi aziz tahte GUI
<Darklove> man text mode mikham remaster konam
<Darklove> onam linux ke ro systemam nasbe
<Darklove> na 1 cd bezaram mount konam ono remaster konam
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: dar morede remaster bishtar bekhonin. age mikhayn az Fedora backup begirin k har vaght khastin restore konin. ghaziash fargh mikone.
<Darklove> na
<Darklove> bebin
<Darklove> man 1 fedora nasb kardam
<Darklove> kernel edit and compile kardam
<Darklove> 1 seri ham package nasb kardam
<Darklove> hala mikham az in iso begiram
<Darklove> and chand ja nasb konam
<Darklove> ke ba nasbe in iso tamame taghirati ke ro linux dadam hamrah bashe
<Darklove> nemikham 1 cd mount konam and ono remaster konam
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: shoma mitoonin az in linuxetoon backup begirin. har ja khastin restore konin k nasb beshe.
<dark-sun|wall> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_disk_cloning_software
<Darklove> baradar age mikhastam in karo konam ke 1 mah khodamo alaf in nemikardam
<dark-sun|wall> Darklove: moteasefam bishtar az in komaki az dastam sakhte nist.
<Darklove> shoma che linux remaster kardi ?
<Akbari> Salam be bache haye Ubuntu ee
<Akbari> :d
<Darklove> tnx
<Darklove> mamnon
<Akbari> Aptosid kar inja kasi hast
<dark-sun|wall> من نیستم.
<Akbari> dark-sun|wall chera
<dark-sun|wall> Akbari: آخه دستم بنده
<Akbari> dark-sun|wall biam komak
<dark-sun|wall> Akbari: lotf dari azzeeezam :)
<dark-sun> انگليسي ها ميگن Ladies First‌ يعني اول خانومها (خانمها مقدم ترند).
<dark-sun> ولي خوب كه دقت مي كنيم ما هم در فارسي هميشه جنس مونث رو اول مي ياريم معلوم مي شه نه تنها عدم تساوي حقوق زن و مرد افسانه است بلكه خانومها خيلي مقدم تر هستند.
<dark-sun> مثلا
<dark-sun> زن و شوهر
<dark-sun> عروس و داماد
<dark-sun> زن و مرد
<dark-sun> مرغ و خروس
<dark-sun> حالا این ترکیب‌ها رو برعکس کنین
<dark-sun> :s
<dark-sun> خنده دار می‌شه!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
 * dark-sun recommends enabling 'snippet' plug-in for gedit. (great for all programmers)
<dark-sun> پلاگین‌های بی‌نظیر
<dark-sun> gedit
<dark-sun> http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه
<dark-sun> i'm the only girl in the world!
<dark-sun> :s
<dark-sun> تو زندگی گاهی شرایطی پیش میاد که آدم سوال‌هایی می‌پرسه که پیدا کردن جوابشون آسون نیست... بیاین دعا کنیم سوال هیچ کس بدون جواب نمونه
<nixoeen> dark-sun: to kollan Off-Topici!
<dark-sun> nixoeen: ممنونم. برای من افتخاره که بدونم کسایی هستن که صدام رو می‌شنون.. آخه به قول شاعر.. زمستان است...
<dark-sun> خب من دیگه می‌رم.. «فردا» نیم ساعتی هست که شروع شده.
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش/
 * dark-sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * dark-sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * dark-sun will halt now...
<Kaveh> salam
<Kaveh> خوابید حتما...
<Kaveh> پیش پیش پیش
<the-light> !ask | Kaveh
<lubotu3> Kaveh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kaveh> ok
<Kaveh> ما چطوری توی اوبونتو فایل هامون رو
<Kaveh> hidden
<Kaveh> کنیم؟
<the-light> avalesh 1 . bezarin
<the-light> .filename
<Kaveh> مرسی
<Kaveh> ما می تونیم توی اوبونتو دسکتاپ رو به
<Kaveh> KDE
<Kaveh> تبدیل کنیم؟
<the-light> kenare Gnome , KDE nasb konin ya Gnome remove beshe o KDE tanha bashe?
<Kaveh> برای
<Kaveh> remove
<Kaveh> کردن گنوم باید از توی
<Kaveh> application
<Kaveh> بریم؟
<Kaveh> کدوم رو
<Kaveh> remove
<Kaveh> کنیم؟
<the-light> na in UI e application child e Gnome e, bayad ba khate farman remove esh konin
<Kaveh> چطوری؟دستورش رو می نویسی؟
<the-light> behtare aval KDE ro nasb konin, badesh age khoshetun aoomad Gnome ro hazf konin, chon hajme KDE yekam ziade tool mikeshe download esh
<Kaveh> hajmesh hodoodan cheghadre?ba "apt" KDE ro nasb konam?
<the-light> file .deb esh fekr konam 500MG bashe
<the-light> dakhel anjoman ubuntu-ir ye search konin 100 bar darbarash topic zadan
<Kaveh> mer30.baed az nasb koja mitoonam halatasho avaz konam?yani 2bare be Gnome ya KDE tabdil konam?aslan mishe?
<the-light> safheye login ke miad, aoon paein esh 1 dokme dare ke vaghti roosh click konin 1 menu baz mishe
<the-light> az aoonja mitunin halate safe mode o ,,, ro entekhab konin, bade nasb KDM be aoon ghesmat ezafe mishe ke entekhab mikonin o ba KDE bala miain
<Kaveh> برای برداشتن
<Kaveh> KDE
<Kaveh> باید اونو
<Kaveh> remove
<Kaveh> کنم؟
<the-light> 1 dasture nasb dare ke hamuno mizanin remove mikonin
<the-light> alabte bazi chiza momkene taghir kone, ke bazam topic hast ke chetor kamel pakesh konin
<the-light> manzuram group package i hast ke ba apt-get install mikonin hast ke remove esh mikonin hamuno
<Kaveh> مرسی
<Kaveh> موقع نصب اوبونتو حالت های مختلف
<Kaveh> mount
<Kaveh> هنگام پارتیشن بندی چه فرقی دارن؟
<the-light> fargheshun mesle + ba * o / e!
<the-light> Kaveh: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Installation/Partitioning 3 bakhshe aval o bekhunin age moshkeli bud beporsin
<the-light> swap ham bekhunin
<Kaveh> فیلتر شکن هم برای اوبونتو داریم؟
<Kaveh> فیلتر *شکن هم برای اوبونتو داریم؟
<Kaveh_> ok
<Kaveh_> Compiz
<Kaveh_> موقع نصب اوبونتو نصب هست؟
<Kaveh_> اکی
<Kaveh_> شب همگی خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-16
<elisa87> salam how can I get the port number of a process when I have its PID?
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ salam
<elisa87> salam
<elisa87> ba netstat kar kardam
<elisa87> vali enghadr ettelaat mideh biroon k gahti kardam
<elisa87> zadam
<elisa87> netstat 13933
<elisa87> 6 kilometr etelAt behem pass dad
<elisa87> !
<elisa87> :|||
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ etelat ro ya pipe kon to less
<sterNiX> ya grep kon
<elisa87> mishe daghighesho beenvisi
<elisa87> man in chiza ro emifahmam
<sterNiX> w8 elisa87
<elisa87> netstat |grep 13933?
<idin_shafei_nia> elisa87, are
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (53)$ netstat |grep 13933
<elisa87> pas chera hichi behem nadad?1
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (53)$ netstat |grep 13933
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (54)$
<sterNiX> in eshtebast
<sterNiX> alan behet migam
<elisa87> 1]+  Stopped            g_ctl status -D /scratch.1/jalal/postgresql/data
<elisa87> pg_ctl: server is running (PID: 13933)
<elisa87> /afs/cs.wisc.edu/s/postgresql-8.4.10/amd64_rhel5/bin/postgres "-D" "/scratch.1/jalal/postgresql/data"
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (55)$ netstat | grep 13933
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (56)$
<elisa87> bebin ostad chi goft alan! Mona,
<elisa87> First, you need to understand what does it mean  by "localhost" -- it is local to your workstation... Please replace it  with your IP address where the database is installed. 
<elisa87> ei khodAA
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ lsof -p <pidofyourprocess> | grep -E "TCP|UDP"
<elisa87> bebin database e man inja nasbe !
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (56)$ pwd
<elisa87> /scratch.1/jalal/postgresql/bin
<elisa87> chetori mitunam ip addressesho be dast biaram ba ifconfig?
<elisa87> mage ip e machine khodam nemishe?
<sterNiX> are elisa87
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (57)$ lsof -p 13933 | grep -E "TCP|UDP"
<elisa87> bash: lsof: command not found
<elisa87> oh my gush !!! :[
<sterNiX> in che systeme daghoniye ke lsof ro nadare
<sterNiX> !!!
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ bendazesh door in systemo
<elisa87> baba systeme maskharashoone dg!
<elisa87> dadan bayad bahash kar konim:|
<sterNiX> ye bash bomb rosh ra bendaz elisa87 :D
<elisa87> khol shodam!
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ ghor nazan vazet bad taraz man nist
<elisa87> ostade fek karde man nemidoonam local host chie! vaghean k! man kheire saram do term TA e aze shabake boodam:|
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (181)$ ifconfig
<elisa87> bash: ifconfig: command not found
<elisa87> khol shodam raft!!
<elisa87> vaghean bayad ghorboone Ubuntu raft:|
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ khob malome ke nist
<sterNiX> dastore sade linux ro balad nisti khob
<sterNiX> /sbin/ifconfig
<elisa87> ma too ubuntu hamin ifconfig o ifconfig -a o miadim kar mikard!
<sterNiX> khob ifconfig to /sbin hast
<sterNiX> user mamoli be ;/sbin dastresi nadare
<sterNiX> bezan echo $PATH ta bebin be che jahaye dast resi dari
<elisa87> alan ipadd e man ine dg ? inet6 addr: fe80::1aa9:5ff:feb9:dbf0/64
<sterNiX> ipadd et i nemidonam chiye
<elisa87> [jalal@francisco] (63)$ echo $PATH
<elisa87> /s/std/bin:/u/j/a/jalal/bin:/s/std/bin:/usr/afsws/bin:/opt/SUNWspro/bin:/usr/ccs/bin:/usr/ucb:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/stat/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:.:/usr/afsws/bin:/opt/SUNWspro/bin:/usr/ccs/bin:/usr/ucb:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/s/handin/bin:.:/unsup/condor/bin/
<elisa87> manzooram ine k ipv6 o bayad bezanam!? alan in hame ettelAt dade b man!
<sterNiX> man ke nagoftma inja copy kon ke:/
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ dafe bad copy koni ignore mishiya
<elisa87> zadan nadare!
<sterNiX> man asabe dorst hesabi daram
<sterNiX> alan ba zoore ghors zendam
<elisa87> alan ba tavajjoh b in kodoom eshoon ip addr e mane ? hamoon ip v6 e ? eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:A9:05:B9:DB:F0
<elisa87>           inet addr:128.105.166.150  Bcast:128.105.166.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<elisa87>           inet6 addr: fe80::1aa9:5ff:feb9:dbf0/64 Scope:Link
<elisa87>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<elisa87>           RX packets:6897507 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<elisa87>           TX packets:7847247 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<elisa87>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<elisa87>           RX bytes:6706843104 (6.2 GiB)  TX bytes:5205688357 (4.8 GiB)
<elisa87>           Interrupt:66 Memory:e3000000-e3010000
<elisa87> naaa'
<elisa87> http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/e9236a670c
<elisa87> rikhte boodam too in vali adresesho yadam raft copy konam
<elisa87> mikham bedoonam inet addr adrese mane ya inet6 addr?
<elisa87> b shak oftadam!
<elisa87> man alan blocked shodam?!
<sterNiX> yekish ip4 hast
<sterNiX> yekish ip6
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ ^
<elisa87> baradare man! ino midoonam nemidoonam vaghti migan ip e host o bede kodom versione ip o bedam! alan k ipv4 o dadam hanooz kar nakarde!
<elisa87> khol shoam b molA
<sterNiX> elisa87♪ joftesh kar mikone,
<sterNiX> farghi nadare ke
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> چه جوری میتونم تنظیمات
<ahmad> میکروفن و صدا را به اولش برگردونم
<ilius> ahmad: ba gnome taghir dadi dige?
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> میشه فارسی بنویسید
<ilius> ahmad: چطوری تغییر دادی تنظیمات رو
<ahmad> مثلا انالوگ داره
<ahmad> دیجیتال داره
<ahmad> خاموش میشه
<ahmad> میکروفنش مهمه
<ahmad> این کار کار نمیکنه
<ahmad> هیچ عکس العملی ازاش ندیدم
<ahmad> فکر کنم حتی وقتی میکروفن هم توش نیست
<ahmad> باید یه حرکاتی انجام بده
<ilius> ahmad: این کامند رو بنویس بعدش لاگوت و لاگین کن ببین ریست شده یا نه
<ilius> ahmad: mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse.bak
<ahmad> تو کجا بنویسم
<ahmad> ترمینال
<ilius> ahmad: are!
<ilius> ahmad: کامند رو توی ترمینال می‌نویسن دیگه
<ahmad> اتفاق خواصتی نیفتاد
<ilius> ahmad: هنوز لاگوت نکردی که
<ahmad> zsamotallebie@zsamotallebie-P41-ES3G:~$
<ahmad> فرقی نکرد
<ahmad> جوابی نداد
<ilius> ahmad: لاگوت و لاگین کردی؟؟؟
<ahmad> چی چی؟
<ilius> ahmad: logout & login
<ahmad> چه جوری
<ilius> OMG
<ilius> :D
<ilius> ahmad: Logout
<ahmad> زدم
<ahmad> یه سری چیزا اومد
<ilius> ahmad: همون جایی که شات داون می‌کنی. دکمهٔ لاگوت هم باید باشه
<ahmad> پیدا نکردم
<ilius> ahmad: restart kon aslan
<ahmad> رایانه رو
<ahmad> ؟
<ilius> ahmad: آره!!
<ahmad> هستید برم بیام؟
<ilius> هستم
<ilius> erghezi: salam haji
<ahmad> امدم
<ahmad> فکر کنم درست شد
<erghezi> ‏ilius: سلااااااااااام :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: حاجی کیه؟ :)))
<ahmad> سلام
<ilius> ahmad: :)
<ahmad> کدوم حاجی؟
<ilius> erghezi: :D
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ilius> erghezi: آقا جدی یادم نیست توی اوبونتو چطوری لاگوت می‌کردیم :D
<ahmad> ilius درست شد
<ilius> erghezi: البته یونیتی
<ahmad> ایمیلتونو میدید
<ahmad> خواهش میکنم
<ilius> ahmad: خوشحالم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: یعنی با عکس؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: بالای بالای سمت راست یه کامپیوتر داره :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: کلیک سمت چپ کرده
<erghezi> ‏ilius: گزینه لاگ اوت ظاهر می شود
<ahmad> ilius میشه ایمیلتونو بدین
<ilius> erghezi: همممم
<ilius> ahmad: سوالی دارید توی انجمن بپرسید. اینجا هم هستم گاهی
<ahmad> کار خصوصی دارم
<ilius> ahmad: erghezi nahveye Logout kardan ro nevesht ^^^
<ilius> ahmad: pm dadam
<ilius> erghezi: agha, Compose Key ro dide budi?
<erghezi> ‏ilius: نه :ی چی چی هست؟ :ی
<ilius> erghezi: http://www.hermit.org/Linux/ComposeKeys.html
<ilius> erghezi: خیــــــــلی توپه
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ilius> erghezi: کلی از این کاراکترهای یونیکد رو میشه تایپ کرد
<ahmad> میخواستم
<ahmad> فیلم ویدئوی
<ahmad> تبدیل
<ilius> erghezi: in file ro bebin dari
<ilius> erghezi: /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<ahmad> کنم نیاز به میکروفن داشتم
<ahmad> ولی بازم نشد
<ahmad> صداش در نیومد
<ahmad> وقتی از میکروفن
<ahmad> به
<ahmad> ویدئو
<ilius> !enter
<lubotu3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilius> ahmad: وسط جمله اینتر نزن لطفا
<ahmad> وصل کردم
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> ببخشید
<erghezi> ‏ilius: دیروز صد و پنجاه گرفتم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: چار روز کار کردم یه جا :ی آپاچی و اینا نصب کردم وبا ساب ورژن رو اوکی کردم براشون
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میگم ۴ روز صد و پنجاه کم ندادن؟ :)))
<ahmad> شاید این سوال من به اینجا ربطی نداشته باشه ولی توی ویکی پدیا چه جوری میتونم برای یک فایل صوتی مجوز کپی رایت یا عدم کپی رایت بزنم
<ilius> erghezi: همممم آره فکر کنم یکم کم دادن
<ilius> ahmad: متوجه نشدم. تبدیل ویدئو چه ربطی به میکروفون داره؟
<ilius> ahmad: منظورت هدفون هست؟
<ahmad> ببینید
<ilius> ahmad: میکروفون برای ضبط صدا هست یا چت صوتی یا تصویری
<ahmad> میخوام فیش میکروفونو به فیش ویدئو وصل کنم
<ahmad> تا صداش در بیاد
<ahmad> چون تصویر دارم ولی صدا ندارم
<ahmad> ilius چی شد؟
<ilius> ahmad: فیش ویدئو چیه دیگه؟
<ilius> ahmad: مگه به تلویزیون میخوای وصل کنی؟
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> میخوام کپچر کنم
<ahmad> تبدیلش کنم
<ilius> ahmad: tv card dari?
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> تصویر رو تونستم بگیرم
<ahmad> امروز صدا هم داشتم
<ahmad> ولی نمیدونم چی شد
<ilius> ahmad: گفتی که حل شد
<ahmad> البته بگم که توی دی وی دیش صدا داشتم
<ahmad> توی وی اچ اس امتحان زیادی نکردم
<ahmad> من میخوام وی اچ اس رو تبدیل کنم
<ilius> ahmad: نمی‌دونم
<ahmad> حالا میکروفن عکس العمل میده
<ahmad> ولی صدا نداره
<ahmad> لطفا اون سوال خصوصی من رو هم جواب بده
<ahmad> ilius جواب بدین لطفا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: میگم قرار شده دو روز تو هفته بخوام برم بالاسرشون
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مشکلی داشتن و اینادرست کنم چقدر بگم بدن؟
<ilius> erghezi: فکر کنم ساعتی ۳ تومن به بالا خوب باشه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ساعتی سه تومن؟
<erghezi> ‏ilius: الان یارو تو فرفر ساعتی ۷ تومن میگیره :))))
<ilius> erghezi: uhum
<ilius> erghezi: :D
<ilius> erghezi: دیگه باید ببینی چقدر میدن
<ahmad> ilius امید وارم نوشته های من تاثیر منفی روتون نداشته باشه
<ahmad> منو ببخشید
<ilius> erghezi: بالاخره اینترنت گرفتم برای خونه. آخرش مجبور شدیم آنتن وایرلس بزنیم پشت بوم
<ilius> erghezi: این گوشه تهران نه وایمکس هست نه ای‌دی‌اس‌ال :D
<erghezi> ‏ilius: :) به به مبارررکه :ی
<everplays> haha, erghezi be ilius tabrik-e aroosi migi?
<ilius> everplays: lol na baba tabrik e internet e
<ilius> (12:50:50) ilius: erghezi: بالاخره اینترنت گرفتم برای خونه. آخرش مجبور شدیم آنتن وایرلس بزنیم پشت بوم
<ilius> (12:51:21) ilius: erghezi: این گوشه تهران نه وایمکس هست نه ای‌دی‌اس‌ال :D
<ahmad> ببخشید شاید بگید جاش اینجا نیست ولی در باره ویکی پدیا سوال دارم من یک فایل اپلود کردم ولی باید مجوزشو مشخص کنم فکر کنم ربطی به کپی رایت داشته باشه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<ahmad> اگر مجوزش مشخص نشه اگر اشتباه نکنم تا تغریبا یک هفته برای یک فایل بدون مجوز فکر کنم وقت هست
<ahmad> و اگر اشتباه نکنم بعدش پاک میشه
<Sourena> salam, ye APP nasb kardam ba WINe hala mikham ejra konam in error ro mide : please desable debugging or monitoring tools and try again.
<elmin20122> salam doostan man kasani hastam ke be tazegi varede donyaie karbarane linux shodam vali nemitoonam barnameie marboot be file haie mp3 video ro nasb konam mishe mano rahnamaee konin. midonam ke soalam pishe asatid linuxi kheily bachegane ast amma man moshkel daram.
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-17
<user-need-help> salam
<user-need-help> kesi midone to kde chetori be socks5 vasl besham?
<user-need-help> ?
<the-light> dakhel channel begid eghbal
<the-light> topic bala ro ham bekhunid
<eghbal> salam
<ilius> eghbal: salam
<ilius> !ask | eghbal
<lubotu3> eghbal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amer> salam mahdy
<amer> mahdy :
<amer> mahdy : salam vaght dari?
<mahdy> amer: catcha
<mahdy> amer: vegoo
<mahdy> begoo*
<amer> mahdy : tuye ubuntu dashtam karr mikardaam ke be ye moshke li bar khoradm
<amer> mahdy :  fahmidam ke drive -e lap top -am ReadOnly shodeh
<amer> mahdy :  ba dastoore CHMOD 777 ham permission-esh bar nemigarde!!!
<amer> mahdy :  be nazaret chikar konam?
<mahdy> amer: albate yadet bashe man mardom ro farib midam ke system hashoon kharab beshe
<mahdy> amer: drive ?
<amer> mahdy : are , va nemidoonam ke chera azin mozu lezzat mibari
<sterNiX> amer♪ vase inkar bayad ba rw mounte koni
<sterNiX> rabti be permisaion nadare
<amer> mahdy : che lezzatee fani i...
<mahdy> amer: chon man ye bimare ravaniam
<amer> mahdy :  gar daste fetaade giri mardi !!
<amer> mahdy : man jesarat nakardam, shoma khodet dari harf tu dahanam migzari!!
<mahdy> amer: هر کس یه جوری زندگی میکنه دیگه
<amer> mahdy :  hala begu ke chiakr konam aghaye kharabkaar
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ in bimari nist, in be taraf neshon mide ke RTFM bayad bokone :D
<mahdy> sterNiX: بابا میای کلی وقت میذاری به طرف جواب میدی بعد طرف میره سیستمشو خراب میکنه میاد شاکی میشه ، زندگیه داریم ؟
<mahdy> sterNiX: فارسی داری ؟
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ be in moshkele migan PEBKAC
<sterNiX> ziyad be del nagir mahdy :D
<amer> mahdy : nababa hame allafim agha mahdy, harchi hast un vare, shoma ro ham bakhshidam, hala ziad khodet o naraht nakon.... catcha???
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ آره ولی سختمخ :)
<mahdy> sterNiX: میبینی ؟ حالا تازه آقا لطف کرده ما رو بخشیده
<mahdy> sterNiX: راحت باش خواستم ببینم میبینی چی مینویسم یا نه
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ bayad daste pisho begiri
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ hamishe ba tahdid shoro kon :D
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ man khodam to room flood mikonam
<sterNiX> vali vaghti yeki inkaro bokone ba tahdide ignore robero mishe :D
<mahdy> sterNiX: اصلا دیگه سوال واضح جواب نمیدم جواب هم بدم سرچ د فاکینگ وب میگم
<amer> mahdy: chishod javabe man?!!
<mahdy> amer: sabr kon alan bet migam
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ bad tar az onam ineke taraf miyad mige soal daram ki mitone komakam kone,? chera hishki komakam nemikone?!
<sterNiX> akhe lamasab soal porsidi ke kesi bkhad komaket kone?!
<mahdy> amer: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/?q=repair-hard-disk
<sterNiX> amer♪ man mount ham khobe
<mahdy> sterNiX: :))
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ lmgtfy.com ro emtehan kardi?
<mahdy> sterNiX: :D
<mahdy> sterNiX: خیلی مودبانه است این
<mahdy> sterNiX: کلا مردم فکر میکنن ما مسئولیم برای جواب دادن بهشون
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ on khobish ineke daste tarafo migire, mige mibini sakht nabod,
<sterNiX> bad lope tarafo mikesho afarina moo
<sterNiX> bad lope tarafo mikesho afarin amoo
<amer> mahdy : ahhhhhhhhh, agha mahdy! shoma ham eyne dokhtare 14 saale naaz daria
<mahdy> sterNiX: همین که بیایم بگیم سرچ د فاکینگ وب خودش یعنی براشون وقت گذاشتیم تایپ کردیم
<sterNiX> hala amoo bego bebinam class chandomi?!
<amer> mahdy : bayad rasman ma'zerat khahi konam?
<amer> mahdy :raftaram neshoon nadad ke pashimoonam?
<amer> mahdy : khar ke nistam... khodamam mifahmam ke drin lotf mikonin.
<mahdy> amer: برا من مهم نیست . سالهاست به امثال تو عادت کردم
<sterNiX> amer♪ Linux user ha mesle dokhtare 14 sale naz nadaran
<sterNiX> nazeshon bihstare :D
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ bad migam?!
<amer> mahdy : lotfan kalame shoma ro bekar bebarid man be shoma tohin nakrdam
<mahdy> sterNiX: ایول سایته خیلی خدا بود
<mahdy> sterNiX: نه والا
<mahdy> amer: شما ؟
<mahdy> amer: اینجا شما و اینا نداریم
<mahdy> amer: تازه الان کلی مودبیم
<sterNiX> amer♪ in moshkel ke gofti bar migarde be nahveye mount kardan drive
<amer> mahdy : ehteram jao makan nadare ghorboone esmet
<sterNiX> amer♪ to /ets/mtab bebin chejori mount shode
<amer> sterNiX : yani tuye cli chi bayad bezanam?
<sterNiX> cat /etc/fstab
<sterNiX> amer♪ cat /etc/mtab ***
<sterNiX> amer♪ /etc/mtab on chiziaro ke alan load hastano behet neshon mide
<amer> sterNiX : w8t
<sterNiX> amer♪ /etc/mtab fstab - static information about the filesystems
<sterNiX> amer♪ ill W8
<mahdy> sterNiX: طرف جلسه اولش بود اومده بود توی لاگ اصفهان قبلا هم هیچی کار نکرده بود
<amer> sterNiX : alan bahas chikar konam.? ino fahmidam ke sda5 ya hamoon site i ke bahash moshkel dram permission-e RW nadreh
<mahdy> sterNiX: اومده به من میگه من چطوری باید لینوکس رو پورت کنم به فلان دیوایس
<sterNiX> amer♪ umount kon
<sterNiX> bad remount kon ba rw
<amer> ok
<sterNiX> amer♪ sudo
<amer> sterNiX :  remount ba rw ro behem begu chejurie
<sterNiX> amer♪ man mount
<sterNiX> amer♪ -w, --rw
<sterNiX>               Mount the filesystem read/write. This is the default. A synonym is -o rw.
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ taraf omade migam mikham ye system amele jadid benevisam az paye
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ migam chera?!
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ mige khob vase inke nemidonam folan hasto baman hasto az ina!!!
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ ya in jalebe, taraf balad nist ls begire, mige agha man mikham sysamdmin va shabake yad begiram chi karkonam
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ vaghti migi khob inkaro bokon, mige khob chejori?! aslan RTFM yokh
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ zibatarin chizi ke man didam ine, chejori vase server x nasb konam :/
<mahdy> sterNiX: اونایی جالبن که میگن اگه جواب ندید برمیگردم ویندوز
<mahdy> =)))))
<mahdy> sterNiX: shayad mikhaste x ro share kone
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ man inaro be shakse nadidam :D vali dostan hekayathai migan
<sterNiX> na mahdy mikhaste, sysdamin kone, bedone gui balad nist
<mahdy> sterNiX: آره داستانهای جالبی پیش میومد
<mahdy> sterNiX: aslan mage ba gui mishe ?
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ sysadmin?!
<mahdy> sterNiX: are
<sterNiX> are mahdy
<mahdy> sterNiX: maskhare mishe
<mahdy> sterNiX: maze nadare
<sterNiX> masalan az 30 command, 5tsh guish hast
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ ya ina nemidonan x chiye, ya nemidonan server karsh chiye
<mahdy> sterNiX: masalan baraye top gui hast ? age bashe ham be dard nemikhorde
<mahdy> sterNiX: نه اینا میان با ویندوز مقایسه میکنن
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ masaln lxtask hast
<sterNiX> yechi to mayey top hast
<sterNiX> vali ina vase sysadmin nistan bishtar vase desktop useran
<sterNiX> salam miadbahrami
<mahdy> sterNiX: server ke roosh x nasb beshe ke dige server nist
<miadbahrami> سشممخپ
<miadbahrami> saloom
<mahdy> Rosha: امروز دیر نیای ها
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ taraf fekr mikone serve ye khoda computer harchghad load behesh bedi mitone tahamol kone:D
<sterNiX> miadbahrami♪ in jome miyay?
<mahdy> sterNiX: آقا من برم ناهار
<mahdy> sterNiX: دمت گرم . بای
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ manam beram lala
<sterNiX> mahdy♪ nooshe jun
<sterNiX> 48 saat nakhabidam
<mahdy> sterNiX: خواب خوبه بخواب
<amer> sterNiX: salam dadash. mishe vaghti esme mano mizani az ":" estefade koni
<amer> injuri esmet ghermez mishe mitoona mtashkhis bedam kodoom barayae maneh
<amer> sterNiX:injuri esmet ghermez mishe mitoona mtashkhis bedam kodoom barayae maneh
<sterNiX> amer♪ na chon : nadare alamate ♪ faghatt sorry
<amer> ok
<sterNiX> amer♪ dota amer mizanam
<sterNiX> amer♪ man miram lala amer
<sterNiX> kari nadari felan amer ?
<amer> sterNiX :  please bemoon
<sterNiX> khabam miyam amer , 48 saat nakapidam
<amer> sterNiX :  chand lahze bemoon
<amer> sterNiX :  chetori mitoonam befahmam hardam koja mount shodeh?
<amer> sterNiX :  alo
<sterNiX> to /etc/mtab amer
<amer> sterNiX :  vaghti unmount mikonam mige nemitoonam peyda knam device et ro
<sterNiX> chi mizani daghighan amer ?
<amer> sterNiX :  vaghti ke mikham remount konam mige busy chon allan tuye media mount shodeh
<sterNiX> amer♪ mohtavioyate /etc/fstab va /etc/mtab ro beriz to pastebin
<sterNiX> bad linkesho bede amer
<amer> sterNiX :  mizanam <umount  /media/StableAgent>
<sterNiX> brb amer
<amer> sterNiX :  mikhay bekhaabi?
<amer> sterNiX :  boro haji
<amer> sterNiX :  mozahemet nemisham
<sterNiX> amer♪ bezan lsof /media/StableAgent
<amer> sterNiX :  khob
<sterNiX> zadi amer ?
<amer> sterNiX :  are dadash ama ye dash mashi chizi ikhad , akhe baram refer kardeh ke helpe dstore lsof ro bekhoonam
<amer> sterNiX :  fekr konam lsof kaamel nis
<sterNiX> khob behet mige chi dare az in estefade mikone ke nemizare umounteshkoni
<amer> ok
<amer> dorost shod
<amer> umount shod
<amer> moshkel jaye digast
<amer> inke chera vaghti ba --rw dar /mnt   yaa   /media  , mount mikonam ,read only mount mioneh??
<amer> sterNiX : inke chera vaghti ba --rw dar /mnt   yaa   /media  , mount mikonam ,read only mount mioneh??
<sterNiX> man raftam amer
<sterNiX> rooz khosh
<amer> sterNiX : bye
<eghbal> kasi miiito ne komak kone
<ilius> !ask | eghbal
<lubotu3> eghbal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ilius> eghbal: شما بگو سوالت رو
<nafas> salam be hame esteghlali haye gooooll &hala bedalil inke ma va timemoon bozorgvare slm be perspolisiha
<nafas> kasi esteghlali hast???????
<nafas> hame perspolisi hastin??
<nafas> bazam mer30 az javabatoon
<nafas> bye
<alireza> salam bachehaa
<alireza> kasi hast?
<Guest99054> salam
<Guest99054> are bache ha hastan
<alireza> salam
<alireza> :)
<alireza> yoohoo
<alireza> yoooooohoooooooooo
<alireza> alo
<alireza> salam
<alireza> joone madaretoon javab bedid
<alireza> :(
<vahid> alireza: soaleto bepors age kasi balad bashe javab mide
<alireza> khob mikham bedonam chejoori mishe az forooshgaahe ubuntu kharid kard too iran
<alireza> khob mikham bedonam chejoori mishe az forooshgaahe ubuntu kharid kard too iran
<vahid> mage foroshgah dare?
<alireza> are dige
<alireza> hamin lebasaa
<alireza> kif
<alireza> barchasbe ubuntu
<alireza> hameye ina ro mifrooshe
<vahid> citoo ro migi htman
<alireza> canonical.com ye sar bezan
<alireza> motevajeh mishi manzooram chiye
<vahid> man nemidonam
<vahid> alireza: http://shop.sito.ir/
<vahid> ino negah kon
<anoNxeRo> vahid♪ raftito kare visitor? tabligh mikni?!!
<anoNxeRo> :D
<alireza> mamnoon
<alireza> alan ye sar behesh mizanam
<alireza> mamnoon
<alireza> khodeshe
<alireza> lotf kardi :)
<alireza> bye
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
 * dark-sun hates internet
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> lubotu3♪ I'll buy of you, one day!
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * dark-sun changed his mind...
<anoNxeRo> !pong | dark-sun♪
<lubotu3> dark-sun♪: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ I see you!
<dark-sun> that's not an intelligent bot!
<dark-sun> lubotu3♪ imposter
<anoNxeRo> let it be dark-sun let it
<anoNxeRo> be
<dark-sun> camel see, not see ;)
 * dark-sun does dinner...
<dark-sun> s/does/goes
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ inja sed tarif nashhode :D
<dark-sun> sed lives forever...
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ sed ahmad?!
<anoNxeRo> :D
<dark-sun> AliTarihi♪ salam soltan
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> AliTarihi♪ nisti ama yadet injast ;)
<AliTarihi> سلام :)
<AliTarihi> مرسی ;)
<AliTarihi> چه خبرا؟
<dark-sun> AliTarihi♪ ali agha ma kheyli mokhlesim
<AliTarihi> شما لطفا دارید :)
<dark-sun> AliTarihi♪ delam barat tang shode bud, 1 hozori, nozole ejlali ;)
<AliTarihi> :P
<dark-sun> :D
<AliTarihi> جشن انتشار نباشه که نمیشه
<dark-sun> AliTarihi♪ erade kon, jashne meli bargozar mikonim
<AliTarihi> جشن که باشه هستیم  :D
<dark-sun> :)
<AliTarihi> خب فعلا از این اراده ها ندارم ‌ ;)
<dark-sun> zh♪ salam
<dark-sun> :)
<AliTarihi> :)
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ sed ahmad k kheyli vaghte marhoom shode
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ esme digeie bezehnam nakhord
<anoNxeRo> avali esm ke omad ahmad bod, be sed ezafe kardam
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ sed jenati
<dark-sun> :D
<anoNxeRo> va engar ye shakhsiyate haghighi bode :/
<everplays> oh oh che khafan! AliTarihi injas :)
<everplays> salaam haj AliTarihi, chetori?
<dark-sun> everplays♪ bale haji, emshab mahfel ro norani kardan Ali agha ;)
<AliTarihi> خدا رو شکر خوبم
<AliTarihi> مثل همیشه زندگی در جریانه دیگه :)
<AliTarihi> شب اوبونتویان بخیر و شادی
<dark-sun> شب خیر علی جان
<dark-sun> عه! دیر گفتم
<dark-sun> :)
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun: سلام پسر سیاه
<dark-sun> lachfome♪ سلام ابر سفید
<dark-sun> اینجا کجاس؟ کانال بومیان امریکا؟
<dark-sun> :D
<anoNxeRo> kahfam kardin
<anoNxeRo> be jo dod hava kardan email bezanin beham
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo♪ ساکت باش خرس سفید
<dark-sun> :D
<anoNxeRo> whitebear
<anoNxeRo> khobe khobe
<dark-sun> هر کسی یه نیک بومی انتخاب کنه
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun: این فیلم The-Secret-Circle رو نیگت کردم و نمی تونم بخوابم
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun: خیلی مرموز هست
<dark-sun> lachfome♪ گفتم تنهایی نبینش که
<dark-sun> lachfome♪ حالا یه نسخه ازش بهم بده
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun: علی سریال هست
<dark-sun> lachfome♪ خوش به حالت سریال می‌بینی
<dark-sun> من آرزو دارم بتونم فیلم ببینم
<dark-sun> شما سریال می‌بینین
 * dark-sun smiley hasrat...
<lachfome> ‎dark-sun: بیا همش اینجاست http://www.magicfilm28.in/archives/10410.html#more-10410
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun: من هم تازه افتادم تو خط فیلم و سریال / روزی یه ساعت فیلم ببینی بد نیست
<dark-sun> lachfome♪ یه دستی هم رو سر من بکش شاید وقتش واسه من پیدا شد
<dark-sun> :)
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun من که وقت ندارم اما همین جوری نیگا می کنم
<lachfome> ‏dark-sun : بیا بهت بگم چی کار باید بکنی
<dark-sun> lachfome♪ رو دور سریع ببینم؟
<dark-sun> یا هی بزنم جلو؟
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun bye byes...
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, cheraaa ?
<anoNxeRo> goftam cycle kon idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> boro biya
<newUser> سلام به همگی
<newUser> یه سوال دارم : بیشتر توزیع های لینوکس یه نسخه سرور دارن و یه نسخه دسکتاپ. در مورد  فدورا چطور ؟ نسخه سرور فدورا 16 وجود داره ؟ چطور میتونم دانلود کنم
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ redhat
<newUser> میخام یه میل سرور راه اندازی کنم . هر کاری کردم روی اوبونتو نتونستم . یه فیلم آموزشی پیدا کردم که با فدورا توضیح داده . میخام آخرین نسخه فدورا رو دانلود کنم (نسخه مخصوص سرور
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-fedora-10
<newUser> یعنی نسخه سرور فدورا اسمش میشه ردهت ؟
<anoNxeRo> yekam ghadimiye vali osoleesh yekiye
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ redhat va fedora az ye sherkatan, redhat poshtibani tejari dare
<newUser> اینطور که من شنیدم ردهت نسل قبلی فدورا بوده
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ ehstebah shenidi
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-fedora-10-p2
<newUser> یعنی ورژن 16 فدورا نسخه مخصوص سرور بصورت جداگانه نداره؟ من که توی سایت رسمی فدورا ندیدم
<anoNxeRo> na nadare newUser
<anoNxeRo> package haye makhsosesho mitoni nasb koni
<anoNxeRo> centos ham khobe newUser vase server
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ wb
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, merci
<newUser> پس آخرین نسخه فدورا سرور 10 هستش؟
<newUser> به نظر شما چه توزیعی و چه نرم افزار میل سروری بهتره ؟
<anoNxeRo> na newUser
<anoNxeRo> fedora version jodagonie era nemide vase server
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ hame toziha in ghabeliyato daran ke mail server beshan
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ rabti be tozi nadare ziyad
<anoNxeRo> centos, debian, redhat/fedora, opensuse/SLE ubuntu, slackware, gentoo, arch hame ina in ghabeliyato daran
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ negahet be masale eshtebahe
<newUser> اجازه بدید اول وضعیت فدورا رو بفهمم . یادمه قبلا فدورا نسخه سرور جداگانه داشت اینم اشتباهه ؟ اگر داشته یا نداشته مهم نیست الان نسخه آخر فدورا که 16 هست فقط مخصوص دسکتاپ هست یا همین نسخه رو میشه روی سرور هم نصب کرد؟
<idin_shafei_nia> newUser, ta oonja ke yadam miaaad fedora versione server nadashte , momkene spini bashe az fedora wali rasmi nist , fedora 16 versione desktope
<idin_shafei_nia> newUser, to har distro'ii ro mitooni rooye server nasb koni , hatman nabayad makhsoose server bashe , oon ke versione servere ghabeliataye dige dare
<newUser> پس توی این لینکی که دوستان به من دادند ورژن 10 فدورا که یه نسخه دسکتاپیه معمولیه روی یه سرور نصب شده ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> newUser, farghe version desktop ba server tooye ghabeliyate na inke hatman bayad rooye server nasb beshe !! ino deghat kon
<idin_shafei_nia> newUser, nemidoonam bet che linki dadan wali fedora versione server nadashte ( ta oonja ke yadam miad )
<newUser> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-fedora-10
<newUser> مرسی
<newUser> من یه سرور خفن درم که باید باهاش یه میل سرور راه بندازم
<newUser> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF04a/15351-15351-3328412-241644-241475.html
<newUser> هر توزیع مخصوص سروری که باشه فرقی نمی کنه درسته ؟
<idin_shafei_nia> newUser, CentOs behtarine az nazare man , centos & fedora , rpm hastan
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ didgahesh eshtebahe
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ bebin in windows nist ke ye noskhe vase server bede ye noskhe vase folan
<anoNxeRo> serve gnu/linux az ye seri narmafzar doorst shode
<anoNxeRo> hala to in narmafazaro ba har tozi mitoni bgiri
<anoNxeRo> baziya vase server boodan, rahhat taran chonke tanzimateshon onjoriye
<anoNxeRo> vali dadlie khasi nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> newUser, to tooye server niazi be desktop nadari terminal + panel kareto rah mindaze !! mohem inast naaa distro
<newUser> anoNxeRo ممنون  من فکر می کردم که نسخه مخصوص سرور جوری ساخته شده که از قابلیت های سرور بهتر استفاده کنه چون که  کامپیوتر سرور با کامپیوتر خانگی فرق میکنه
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ ye system vase server bastehaye ezafi ro nadare
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ niyaz be x nadare
<anoNxeRo> niyaz be koli barname dige nadare
<anoNxeRo> vase hamin mign server eddition  chon on package haye eazafi ro ndae hamin
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, yeki oomade bood too forum.ubuntu.ir az hamin soalaye server & distro in chiza miporsid manam tozih dadam behesh !!! baad pm dad ke idito bede & in harfaaa !! manam dadam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, baadesh oomade too Y! mibinam hichi balad nist az GNU/linux
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, 3rooz besh kamel yad dadam , baad akharesh oomade dastoore sudo yum install *** ro zade too kubuntu !!!!!!
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ khob taraf vase class miyad yad begire na vase khode linux
<newUser> نرم افزار های میل سرور چطور ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ کیو میل یا سند میل یا پاست فیکس یا ... ؟ کدوم یکی قدرت و امنیت بهتری داره ؟
<anoNxeRo> newUser♪ google
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, oon moghe man 3rooz kamel too Y! besh yad dadam az uni zadam khastam ye komaki karde basham !! baad ke goft too kubuntu chera barname nasb nemishe az terminal ! goftam chi zadi , mibinam dastoore yumo zade too kubuntu
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ vase kesi az khodet nazan
<anoNxeRo> az vaghte azadet estefade kon
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, are rast migi , dige be in natije residam , kheyli bem bar khord waghti ino fahmidam !! baad midooni che balaeii saram ovord !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, repo bitdefendero besh dadam gire gir az koja ovordi !! besh migam babaa az site khodesh !! gir poshte gir besh migam babaa sitesh , mige begoo kojast !! waaay kachalam kard oon rooz
<anoNxeRo> taraf azad kar nabode idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> bawar kon man az khodam zadam anoNxeRo hamash dar har marhaleii kenaresh boodam , wali dige baade in harekat azesh zade shodam
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, yeki too Y! mishansam kheyli pesare golie , zamane nasbe graphic too arch kheyli komakam kard , waghti ino didam ke che rahat elmesho dar ekhtiare man mizare hal kardam , ba inke akhar saram nashod VGA ro nasb konim wali az raftaresh khosham oomad
<anoNxeRo> oni ke daneshesho be kesi nemide, chizi nadare mitarse azash kam she
<elisa87>  hey, I wanna know how to use AFS command : fs acl ... any example?
<anoNxeRo> elisa87♪ dear have u tried google hun?
<elisa87> I couldn't find an example for fs setacl <path> user acl, fs sa <path> <user> <acl>  Set the Acess Control List for the user user on the directory path.
<anoNxeRo> elisa87♪ u there?
<anoNxeRo> http://oss.org.cn/man/network/amanda/howto-afs.html
<anoNxeRo> https://wiki.duke.edu/display/NSOEIT/AFS+Permissions+-+how+to+set+at+command+line
<anoNxeRo> elisa87♪ from your uni presume: http://research.cs.wisc.edu/twiki/bin/view/CSDocs/AfsHowTo
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, texte chian :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, male khodetan :-/
<anoNxeRo> lagman ro migi idin_shafei_nia ?
<idin_shafei_nia> are anoNxeRo
<idin_shafei_nia> lyric hastan anoNxeRo ?
<anoNxeRo> are idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> na lyrics nistan
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, wow :D bezar daram mikhoonam ,
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, Explain me this Optimist bahale :D khosham oomad :D tabrik
<anoNxeRo> thanks idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ my hatred for and of society goes layers deep
<anoNxeRo> idin_shafei_nia♪ anonxero.sternix ham hast
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, daram ino mikhoonam Letters of Hate
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-18
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> mikham netbeans ro nasb konam ama in error ro mide "E: Unable to locate package netbeans" chekaresh konam?"
<Omid> salaam dark-sun
<dark-sun> Omid♪ salam
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGHI...
<sterNiX> 15U dark-sun :D
<sterNiX> salam dark-sun
<Omid> dark-sun, salame sterNiX  bi tama nist havaseto jam kon
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪ avale sob salam kon, badesh boro soraghe HEX ;)
<dark-sun> sterNiX♪ khoobi ?
<sterNiX> dark-sun♪ ba hex shoro mikonam
<sterNiX> dark-sun♪ kherse sefid khobe:D
<dark-sun> Omid♪ ;)
<dark-sun> :D
<Omid> agha in ubuntu 11.10 kheili chapole!
 * dark-sun babate salamati kherse sefid maraseme shokr gozari bar pa mikone... atashe moghadas ba raghs dood O o O o O O o 0 ....
<elecom> hi
<dark-sun> :)
<elisa87> kesi midoone chetori midoonam ba code python url e mojood dar y string o b dast biaram?
<ilius> elisa87: pydoc re
<elisa87> midoonam k bayad az regex estefade konam
<elisa87> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/839994/extracting-a-url-in-python
<elisa87> vali komak nemikone
<ilius> elisa87: yani chi?
<vahid> elisa87: khode python ye lib vase hamchin kara dare
<elisa87> urllib
<elisa87> man alan mikham y string e sade k toosh url ham dare ro bedam va oon baram url o print begire
<vahid> elisa87: http://docs.python.org/library/htmllib
<elisa87> inja chizi mobtani bar khoondanm az tring nadare!
<vahid> elisa87: python , help(), htmllib
<ilius> eghbal: هر سوالی دارید همینجا بپرسید
<eghbal> salam ... kesi midone ke dvd haye maghazene ubuntu ro 11.10 ro chetor bayad maghzan kard
<eghbal> kasi nist
<eghbal> moshkele mano hal kone
<vahid> eghbal: ba apt-cdrom inkaro mitoni bekoni
<eghbal> vahid ....jan
<eghbal> nemishe
<eghbal> eno emtehan kardam vali nashode
<vahid> eghbal: chera nashod?
<eghbal>  man migham maghzane mahali ejad konam
<vahid> file /etc/apt/sources.list ro bayad daskari koni
<eghbal> chetor
<vahid> eghbal: moshkeli nadare ba tanzime in file makhzan dorost mishe
<eghbal> man taze karam
<vahid> eghbal: file ro boro bekhon aval
<eghbal> mitoni remote koni
<vahid> eghbal: onja ke neveshte cd rom ro az comment darbiyar dige
<eghbal> koja ro migi
<eghbal> man koja bayad beram
<eghbal> vahid
<eghbal> nafarmodid agha vahid
<ilius> eghbal: mikhay be hamun surat e dvd estefade koni ya copy koni ru hard?
<eghbal> vala man copy kardam ro hard vali aghe az dvd ha ham beshe khobe
<ilius> eghbal: age besurate dvd hast, synaptic ro baz konid, tu Repositories -> Source List (ya hamchin chizi) ye add CD-ROM bayad bashe
<Omid> ilius, u java kar mikoni?
<ilius> eghbal: dvd ro mizari ba un dokmeye Add ro mizani
<ilius> Omid: na, baladam yekam az ghadima
<ilius> Omid: vali na
<Omid> ilius, regular expression ham baladi?
<ilius> eghbal: synaptic dari aslan?
<ilius> rasi synaptic az ubuntu hazf shode? :D
<eghbal> na kojast
<ilius> Omid: kamaki, chetor?
<ilius> eghbal: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<eghbal> dare nasb mishe
<Omid> ilius, ye khate be in surat <!CDATA[matn]]>
<Omid> ilius, mikham un ghesmate matn ro dar biaram
<ilius> Omid: khon moshkel chie?
<ilius> Omid: ghabl az un character haye khat \\ bezar
<ilius> masalan '\\<\\!CDATA\\[matn\\]\\]>'
<ilius> khat -> khas
<ilius> specisal characters
<Omid> ilius, man in karo kardam
<ilius> Omid: nashod?
<Omid> na in karo:
<Omid> String pattern = "(<![CDATA[)(.+?)(]]>)";
<Omid> System.out.println(c.replaceAll(pattern, "$1"));
<Omid> ama javab nadad!
<eghbal> <ilius> nasb shod
<ilius> Omid: khob hamini ke neveshti, ghabl az un  specisal character ha ke manaye regexpi nadare \\ bezar, ke bardasht e regexpi nakone
<eghbal> <ilius>hala chikar konam
<ilius> eghbal: sudo synaptic
<Omid> ilius,  < specialeeeee?
<ilius> Omid: ha??
<ilius> Omid: :D
<Omid> ilius, nafahmidam chi shod
<eghbal> (synaptic:3003): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (synaptic:3003): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (synaptic:3003): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (synaptic:3003): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap", Another synaptic is running. Trying to bring it to the foreground
<ilius> Omid: String pattern = "(\\<\\!\\[CDATA\\[)(.+?)(\\]\\]\\>)";
<eghbal> <ilius> en ghorojish bood
<ilius> Omid: bebin un ! va [ male xml hast dige, male regexp ke nist, khode character esh ro mikhay
<ilius> Omid: got it?
<Omid> ilius, thanks
<Omid> < o > ham special nistanaaaa
<eghbal> <ilius>  ghorogi ro didi
<ilius> eghbal: synaptic baz shod ya na?
<eghbal> are
<ilius> Omid: :-/ motmaenni?
<ilius> Omid: nemidunam ba har 2sh test kon
<Omid> ilius, are va alan test kardam
<ilius> Omid: ok shod?
<Omid> ilius, are kheili mamnun
<ilius> :)
<Omid> ;)
<eghbal> <ilius> are
<ilius> eghbal: khob alan menu Edit -> Repositories dari?
<eghbal> <ilius>Repositories nadaram vali add cd rom daram
<ilius> eghbal: khob age dvd ro gozashti hamuno add kon
<ilius> eghbal: yani hamuno bezan
<eghbal> <ilius>  dvd ro mizaram va az menu edit add cdrom ro zadam val i error mide
<eghbal> E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory) E: Unable to stat the mount point /media/cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory) E: Failed to mount the cdrom
<eghbal> <ilius> moshkel kojast
<ilius> eghbal: ye command "mount" e khali tu terminal bezan, khorojish ro bezar paste.ubuntu.com
<eghbal> zadam
<eghbal> didi
<ilius> eghbal: link esh ro bede
<eghbal> <ilius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808418/
<ilius> eghbal: synaptic ro beband, tu terminal bezan sudo -i
<ilius> eghbal: badesh in command ro bezan: umount /dev/sr0 ; mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom ; apt-cdrom add
<eghbal> <ilius> sudo -i  ro ke mizanam ghoroji nadare
<ilius> eghbal: ba un vared e root mishi ke hamash majbur nabashi sudo bezani
<ilius> eghbal: hame chi ke nabaday khoroji dashte bashe
<ilius> *nabayad
<eghbal> <ilius>  dastore dovom ro zadam ke
<eghbal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808424/
<eghbal> <ilius ghorojio onja bebin
<ilius> eghbal: motmaeni dvd ro dorost gozashti?
<ilius> eghbal: ya dvd e dorost ro gozashti
<eghbal> yani chi
<eghbal> are dighe to dvd rome
<eghbal> 10 ta dvd hastana
<ilius> eghbal: command "ls /cdrom" ro bezan, paste kon khoroji ro
<eghbal> Oneiric32.7z.001  Oneiric32.7z.002
<eghbal> <ilius> doroste mohtaviyatesh hamine
<ilius> eghbal: khob image hash ro behet dadan marde hesabi
<eghbal> <ilius> yani chi
<ilius> eghbal: aval bayad copy koni ru hard, be ham bechasbunishun
<ilius> eghbal: taze mishe ye iso, baad mount koni
<eghbal> man ro hard 40 gigesho daram
<ilius> eghbal: aslan sorate e internet et cheghadre?
<eghbal> bayad chikar konam
<eghbal> vase download migi ?
<eghbal> <ilius> 256 2gig download
<eghbal> <ilius> onjaeed
<eghbal> <ilius> chikar konam
<ilius> eghbal: 256 fekr konam kafie vase download e on deman (mogheye nasb e package)
<ilius> eghbal: be har hal, un image hayi ke ru hardet dari, unayi ke .001 dare ro rushun double click kon bebin baz mishe ya na, age baz mishe extract kon
<ilius> eghbal: yekam mofasale, bayad ham /etc/fstab ro edit koni ham /etc/apt/source.list   fekr konam khodesh ye maghale mishe
<eghbal> ye kary  mitony anjam bedi
<eghbal> <ilius>ye kary  mitony anjam bedi
<eghbal> http://s2.picofile.com/file/7253786234/Oneiric32_Help.pdf.html
<eghbal> aghe mishe en file ro download kon chon gofte chetor bayad maghzaneshon kard
<eghbal> bad az tarig remote ok kon
<eghbal> kasi hast ke betone be man bege chetor bayad dvd hayi ro ke az sito gereftam maghzan kard
<mahdy> hey Rosha
<yashar_313> salam
<yashar_313> kasi inja hast ?
<yashar_313> ???
<yashar_313> .?.?.?
<yashar_313> ..?..?..?
<yashar_313> -----------
<the-light> na channel khalie, mage nemibinin?
<yashar_313> ajab chat roomi ?
<the-light> ye bot bayad benevisam harki goft kasi nist 1 chizi behesh bendaze :))
<the-light> ping fzerorubigd
<yashar_313> salam kasi midone nasbe  drivere karte gerafik ru ubuntu 11.10 chejoriye.?.?.?
<the-light> yashar_313: ba hardware driver nasbesh konin
<yashar_313> modele karto nemishnase.
<yashar_313> G FORCE 9500.
<yashar_313> ...
<the-light> yani chi modele karto nemishnase?
<the-light> age moshkel darin bahash bayad binary isho begirin dasti nasb konin
<yashar_313> bebakhshid ke di shod. dashtam serch mikardam.
<yashar_313> rastesh man diroz ubuntu 11.10 ro rikhtam.
<yashar_313> koliyam vaghtamo sarfe be rozresaniye on kardam.
<yashar_313> alan faghat moshkelam nasbe drivere gerafike.
<yashar_313> be ghesmate ADDITIONAL DRIVERS raftam.
<yashar_313> to web koli gashtam-----ye seri COD hastesh ke bayad ono dakhele makhazen vared kard.
<yashar_313> in makhazen hamoon TERMINALE ?
<the-light> moshkeletun ba ADDITIONAL DRIVERS chie?
<yashar_313> verzhene kartamo nazade.
<the-light> chi miare? 190.X?
<yashar_313> version 173
<yashar_313> 4 ta list dade
<yashar_313> 1- version 173
<yashar_313> 2-post-release updates version173-updates
<yashar_313> 3-version current recommended
<the-light> 180 nadare ya balatar?
<yashar_313> na motasefane
<yashar_313> 4-post-relese updates-version current-updates
<yashar_313> bad doste aziz in kodaro to terminal minevisan?
<yashar_313> ya to safe disktap
<yashar_313> man ke gij shodam
<the-light> yashar_313: chandta rah dare, ya binary isho ba makhzan nasb konin, ya dasti nasbesh konin
<the-light> inja hamash ro gofte: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<yashar_313> man khondam baraye 11.10 chizi nist.
<yashar_313> in makhzan ke migan kojast ?
<yashar_313> in kodaro koja minevisan?
<the-light> mamoolan version haye mokhtalefe ubuntu inchizashun yeksane
<the-light> sakhel synaptic age dashte bashinesh
<yashar_313> sakhel synaptic---------------toye in barname bayad nevesht?
<the-light> sorry dakhel sources ezafe mishan
<the-light> yashar_313: http://blog.sepiaco.ir/1390/07/%D8%B7%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%82%D9%87-%D8%A2%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%A7%D9%81%D9%87-%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%AF%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%86-ppa-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88/
<eghbal> ba salam ....kasi midone ke to emphaty chetor mitonam be room haye yahoo datresy dasht
<yashar_313> the-light az rahnamayit mamnoonam.tanks...
<the-light> yashar_313: khahesh
<yashar_313> vali ba moshkele gerafik hanooz daram dasto panje narm mikonam...
<the-light> yashar_313: synaptic ro peyda kardin?
<yashar_313> varede system seting shodam vali oni ke migin nadidam
<the-light> yashar_313: alt+f2 ro bezanin, badesh benevisin: synaptic
<yashar_313> to net srch konam?
<the-light> yashar_313: alt+f2 ro az keyboard bezanin
<the-light> badesh dakhel aun box benevisin synaptic
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pong
<yashar_313> zadam omad
<yashar_313> vali kilik nemishe kard
<the-light> yashar_313: password mikhad ehtemalan!
<the-light> fzerorubigd: salam
<fzerorubigd> the-light: salam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: agha arch o 6 mahe update nakardam, db ro update konam nemipokam? :D
<yashar_313> na rosh kili-inter mizanam vali baz nemikone
<fzerorubigd> the-light: na, faghat yeki do ta khata migire
<fzerorubigd> the-light: yeki ye file .sh hast ke bayad pak she
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bad filesystem bayad ba force update she
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bad moshkeli nist
<the-light> fzerorubigd: aha tnx, joz taghirat ke tu news goftan chize dige nist ke?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: na, man moshkeli nadashtam
<yashar_313> mersi man badan mozahem misham bye.
<the-light> fzerorubigd: mamnoon
<fzerorubigd> the-light: :) khahesh mikonam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: dashtam tu fedora talaf mishodam :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light: :)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: daram sai mikonam ye delta server vase arch dorost konam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: yeki 1 saal pish bud az kar oftade, i686
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bebinam vase 64 dorost mikonam :D
<the-light> fzerorubigd: tu channel porsidam chera default nemishe, yeki goft az tanbalie developerash :))
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pacman supportesho dare
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ok bezan tabdilesh be i686 ham ba man
<fzerorubigd> the-light: faghat masale fazast
<fzerorubigd> alan man ta 30 GB daram fazaa
<the-light> fzerorubigd: age besazi ke mishe be developer hasham bedi ok konan
<fzerorubigd> the-light: daram felan ye repo misazam bad beram to nakhesh bebinam chi mishe
<the-light> fzerorubigd: good luck :)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: :) yeki peida kardam :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light: archlinux.fr dare
<fzerorubigd> http://delta.archlinux.fr/
<the-light> fzerorubigd: kar mikone?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: are
<fzerorubigd> the-light: akharin taaghiresh : pacman -S xdelta3
<fzerorubigd> the-light: akharin taaghiresh : 2012-Jan-18 14:12:15
<the-light> fzerorubigd: eyval, 64 e ya 32?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: both :D
<the-light> fzerorubigd: hooohooo :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Deltup
<fzerorubigd> the-light: 264 MB => 170MB :)
<the-light> fzerorubigd: man 1.6GB daram bebinam mardanegi mikone 700 tash kone :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light: age package hat ghadimi bashan na :)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: chon delta nesbat be akharin version hast
<the-light> fzerorubigd: male 6 mah pishan
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ahaan
<fzerorubigd> the-light: test kon :) ziad tol nemikeshe befahmi
<the-light> fzerorubigd: felan ye error mide pacman nemizare chizi nasb konam
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pacman ro aval upgrade kon
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bad hatman conf jadid ro bezar jaaye conf ghabli
<the-light> fzerorubigd: fayde nadare bazam error mide
<fzerorubigd> the-light: chi mige?
<the-light> fzerorubigd: :: package-query: requires pacman<3.6
<fzerorubigd> the-light: oono felan remove kon, va yaourt ro hamintor va kolaan har chi ba oon rabt dare
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bad dobare nasb kon
<fzerorubigd> the-light: age repoye farance ro dari, bezan
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pacman -Sy pacman package-query
<fzerorubigd> bad goft aval pacman update she bezan na
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ^^
<the-light> fzerorubigd: 1min ru server aslie
<the-light> fzerorubigd: dare nasb mikone :)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: pacman 4 ro?
<the-light> fzerorubigd: glibc o linux-headers akharisham pacman 4 e
<the-light> naporsid aval pacman nasb konam ya na!
<the-light> fzerorubigd: update nakonam be pacman4?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: chera vali mostaghim khodet bezan
<fzerorubigd> bad ke dobare porsid bezan n
<the-light> fzerorubigd: delta kar nakard, chizi aslan nemizane ke kam karde ya na
<fzerorubigd> the-light: miroro ro avale miror hat ezafe kon
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bad na nemizane
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ye bar bedone UseDelta bezan
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bad ba usedelta
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ezafe kardam az pacman.conf ham faal esh kardam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ok bebinam fargh mikone ya na
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ghablesh mizadi bebini cheghadr dl dare
<fzerorubigd> the-light: vase man 270 shod 180
<the-light> fzerorubigd: in key i ke mide ro nabayad jaei varedish konam tu pacman.conf?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: na, faghat bebin alan faghat az yeki do version akhar be version jadid delta hast
<fzerorubigd> the-light: iinja ro bebin masalan vase extra mifahmi chi migam : http://delta.archlinux.fr/extra/os/x86_64/
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ahan pas hich ye update mikonam badesh mishe azash estefade kard
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ona ke vasate esmesho XXXX_to_XXXX daran delta hastan
<the-light> fzerorubigd: are didam jadidan
<yashar_313> salam dostan man ye moshke ba karte gerafik daram--kasi mitone hal kone.?>?>?
<yashar_313> ....
<sterNiX> na yashar_313 chon ke moshkeleto ta nagi kesi nemidone chiye
<yashar_313> man driver gerafiko az additional driver nasb kardam vali fekr mikonam baraye khodesh nist va dobare icon  additional driver hast nemire....
<yashar_313> karte gerafikam NVIDIA GEFORCE 9500GT....
<sterNiX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090146
<yashar_313> mer30 az link vali man 2roze daram ba UBUNTU 11.10 kar mikonam va nemidonam in CODharo bayad tu koja benevisam--age lotf konin rahnamayi konin mamnoon misham....
<yashar_313> ....
<yashar_313> kasi midone in kodaro kaja vared mikonan.?.?.?
<yashar_313> ???
<yashar_313> dostan in codhai ke hast ro koja bayad nevesht???
<yashar_313> ok.bye.
<eghbal> salam
<idin_shafei_nia> eghbal, salam
<eghbal> kasi midone bara estefade az filter shekan to ubuntu che bayad kard
<idin_shafei_nia> eghbal, kheyli karaaa
<sterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ avalish ineke sitehaye bad bad nari :D
<idin_shafei_nia> sterNiX, daghighan :D
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-19
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> ilius, man to netbeans ye barname java neveshtam miduni chejuri khorojie jar azash begiram?
<Omid> ilius, mikham ro ye systeme dige ejrash konam
<ilius> Omid: nemidunam
<Omid> ilius, mesle inke khodesh tolid mikone ama man peida nakardam, neveshte bud ti posheye dist mirize
<Omid> ilius, ama netbeans enghadr ham eftezah nabuda
<ilius> Omid: nemdunam man asaln ba in ide ha kar nemikonam
<Omid> ilius, u gofti ba vim kar mikoni, doroste?
<ilius> Omid: na gedit, gerafic ham nabashe nano
<Omid> ilius, movafagh bashi
<ilius> Omid: tnx
<Roj> از این دی وی دی های تکمیلی اوبنتو میشه برای مینت استفاده کرد؟
<ilius> Roj: اگه مینت مبتنی بر همون ورژن اوبونتو باشه. باید ببینی خود مینت از چه مخازنی استفاده می‌کنه بطور پیش‌فرض
<kamyary> salam
<kamyary> kasi hast
<kamyary> ?
<kamyary> :-/
<kamyary> javab nemidin
<ahmad> سلام چه جوری میتونم ادرس ضبط فیلم در
<ahmad> vlc
<ahmad> رو عوض کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> sterNiX شما بلد هستید ؟
<ahmad> سلام توی پخش فیلم وی سی دی مشکل دارم لطفا رهنمایی بفرمایید
<babak> hello
<sterNiX> hi
<zsfs> salam
<zsfs> hast kasi
<sterNiX> salam
<ahmad_> سلام وی سی دی چه جوری توی اویونتو میاد؟
<sterNiX> ahmad_♪ vcd?
<sterNiX> ba vlc nemiyad ya mplayer
<eghbal> SALAM
<eghbal> AZ DOSTAN KASI MIDONE BEDONE VPN CHETOR MISHE FILTER RO DOOR ZAD
<eghbal> kasi nemidone
<eghbal> ?
<eghbal> ?
<eghbal> <eghbal> AZ DOSTAN KASI MIDONE BEDONE VPN CHETOR MISHE FILTER RO DOOR ZAD
<eghbal> <eghbal> AZ DOSTAN KASI MIDONE BEDONE VPN CHETOR MISHE FILTER RO DOOR ZAD
<eghbal> <eghbal> AZ DOSTAN KASI MIDONE BEDONE VPN CHETOR MISHE FILTER RO DOOR ZAD
<sterNiX> eghbal♪ mishe pm nadi
<eghbal> shoma nemidonid?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-20
<sadra> salam من می خوام برای فایل های پی دی افم صفحات خاصی رو بوک مارک کنم
<sadra> کسی برنامه ای برای این کار سراغ داره
<novid> ‏این آدرسی که لاگ روم ثبت میشد کجا بود؟ :ی  برم سرچ کنم چیزای به درد بخورش رو بکشم بیرون
<Guest93596> ubuntu.com dare novid engar
<novid> ‏Guest93596: همم؟ کجاش خب؟
<Guest93596> novid♪ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Guest93596> novid♪ tebghe salo maho ina begard
<Guest93596> vali chize be dard bokhori peyda nemikoni novid :)
<novid> ‏Guest93596:  مرررسی :) حالا بذار ببینیم گوگل چیزی پیدا میکنه یا نه :ی :پی
<h2010n> یه بار اومدیم اینجا استر نیگس نبود!
<anoNxeRo> h2010n♪ mage استر نیگس ro mishnasi?
<h2010n> پ ن پ!
<h2010n> SterNix ro nemishnasi?
<h2010n> to?
<anoNxeRo> chera bayad beshnasamesh?
<h2010n> asan vase chi porsidi?
<h2010n> alan goshet ro migiram ta dige man ro az yat nakoni!
<anoNxeRo> yani to sterNiX hasti h2010n ?
<h2010n> اول اینکه SterNix نه sterNix!
<h2010n> نه من خودمم!
<anoNxeRo> aval inke sterNiX hast
<anoNxeRo> NiX
<anoNxeRo> ;)
<h2010n> نه خیر!
<h2010n> کار دارم!
<h2010n> ببخشید!
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-21
<Roj> من یه دی وی دی اوبنتو دارم 4 گیگه
<Roj> وقتی نصبش میکنم هیچ نرم افزاری روش نیست
<Roj> و اندازه همون ورژن سی دی نرم افزار داره
<Roj> هیچ جا هم نمی پرسه چیا می خوام نصب کنم
<Roj> هر کاریم کرد نشدم ازروش ببینم چی داره نصب کنم .
<Roj> این دیدی وی دی سرکاریه؟
<sterNiX> Roj✖ nabayad bashe
<sterNiX> Roj✖ ba softwarecnetr nasbehson kon
<nafas> chera inja khonoke?????
<amer>  sterNiX : salam
<amer> sterNiX : agha didi chi shod?
<amer> sterNiX : salam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<amer> sterNiX :  saalam
<Amin> Salam
<Amin> any body there to help me?
<the-light> !ask | Amin
<lubotu3> Amin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Amin> what is the defference betwen ubuntu and edubuntu
<almahdi> ba salam
<almahdi> bara nasb wmvare ono az koja download va nasb konam
<almahdi> kasi nist javabe mano bede
<almahdi> wmvare ono az koja download va nasb konam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: braid hamine ke tu AUR hast? ;)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: بله
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ولی باید کپی فایل رو داشته باشی
<fzerorubigd> the-light: این دانلود نمیکنه
<the-light> fzerorubigd: کپی فایل چیه؟ یعنی محدوده برای ایران
<fzerorubigd> the-light: نه توضیح پکیج رو بخون
<the-light> fzerorubigd: اها فولش رو باید خودم بگیرم این فقط مِیکِش میکنه
<fzerorubigd> the-light: آره :)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ولی بگیرش خیلی قشنگه :))
<the-light> fzerorubigd: اگر مثل ورلد آف گوو باشه عاشقش میشم :D
 * dark-sun broadcasts sigHI...
<fzerorubigd> the-light: neverhood رو بازی کردی؟ خیلی از اون قشنگتر و سختتره! تیپش مث قارچ خوره ولی زمان توش یه نقش خاص داره
<the-light> fzerorubigd: نه neverball o neverput رو بازی کردم
<fzerorubigd> the-light: never-hood مال ۹۷ بود :) با دایرکت ایکس ۴ ولی رو سون هم بی مشکل ران میشد :)
<the-light> fzerorubigd: من سنم بیشتر ویندوز ۹۸ و ام‌ایی قد نمیده :D با واین ران نمیشه؟
<fzerorubigd> the-light: neverhood? نمیدونم هیچ وقت با wine تست نکردم :)
<the-light> fzerorubigd: اها. عاشق این بازی‌های ۲ بعدی فکریم :)
<fzerorubigd> the-light: braid ro mikhay?
<the-light> fzerorubigd: are emshab dl esh mikonam
<fzerorubigd> the-light: http://dl1.downloads.ir/761973aea3d2f16e688fba62a581f160/braid-linux-build2.run.bin
<fzerorubigd> the-light: iin noskheye motmaene :) hamine ke man gereftam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: hal mikoni ta zaban o change mikoni hamahang misham bat? :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light: :)
<the-light> fzerorubigd: kheyli mamnoon
<fzerorubigd> the-light: man beram felan
<the-light> fzerorubigd: felan
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-22
<NOC_> salam
<NOC_> komakkkkk mikhamm
<NOC_> kasi nist
<sterNiX> che komaki NOC_ ?!
<ehsan> kasi inja sql kar karde ?
<ehsan> !sql
<ehsan> !sqlserver
<ehsan> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<psychicist> sql ya sql server mesle mysql ya postgres?
<ehsan> chi neveshte psychicist
<ehsan> ?
<psychicist> midooni sql chiye?
<ehsan> are midonam faghat tosh gir kardm
<ehsan> u kar kardi
<ehsan> ?
<psychicist> are, kami kar kardam
<ehsan> beben man sql server 2008 mikhastam nasb konam, avalesh neveshte bade nasb va ghable run sqlserver 2008 service pack 1 nasb kon
<ehsan> sevice pack 1 chea dge
<ehsan> ???!
<psychicist> man ba sql server hich kar nakardam, chun man az windows estefade nemikonam
<ehsan> ok channel sql chizi nadarim man beram beporsam
<ehsan> ?
<psychicist> in service pack 1 ro az site microsoft mitooni nasb kni
<psychicist> koni
<ehsan> daram alan migiramesh ama mitarsam bazam karam rah naofte
<ehsan> projam lang bshe : (
<psychicist> engilisi harf mizani?
<ehsan> na
<psychicist> #sql hast, unja mitooni soalat beporsi
<psychicist> o man irani nistam, farsi kheili khoob harf nemizanam
<ehsan> raftam vali mige namitone to channel  type koni ???
<ehsan> -----> Cannot send to channel
<psychicist> nicketo register kardi?
<ehsan> register? register namikhad
<psychicist> didi ke man unja chizi neveshti?
<psychicist> man nickamo register kardam
<ehsan> are u neveshte hello ehsan vali man namitonam type konam
<ehsan> error mide, cheraa ?
<psychicist> chun nicketo register nakardi
<ehsan> khob chetori register konam
<ehsan> ?
<psychicist>  /msg nickserv register "password" "e-mail"
<psychicist> man bayad beram dige, bad miam
<dark-sun> :)
<naeimi> سلام دوستالن کسی هست وقت داشته باشه
<dark-sun> :)
<javad74> سلام اوبونتو رو برای بار 10-11 که نصب می کنم تا به حال به این مشکل بر نخورده بودم سافتور سنترم فقط 2000 و خورده ای داره معمولا 36000 تا داشت چی کار کنم درست شه؟
<javad74> کسی نیست؟
<vahid> javad74: lotfan farsi nanevisid
<javad74> chashm
<vahid> javad74: az repo ha hastesh
<vahid> javad74: bayad repo ro add bekonid
<sterNiX> vahid☠ nemiyay dige?!!
<arya2000> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-14
<Soozedoa> salam
<Soozedoa> kasi nist?
<narbeh> Salam
<narbeh> Bale
<sozedoa> salam
<Soozedoa> salam
<sozedoa> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module>     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 80, in get_ppa_info_from_lp     curl.perform() pycurl.error: (6, "Couldn't resolve host 'launchpad.net'")
<sozedoa> salam
<sozedoa> aloo
<Soozedoa> سلام
<Soozedoa> apt-get update
<Soozedoa> 1
<Soozedoa> apt-get install -y boot-repair
<Soozedoa> boot-repair
<sozedoa> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#  root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo su root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo su root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo su root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module>     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa
<sozedoa> fdisk: invalid option -- '1'
<sozedoa> disk: invalid option -- '1' Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sec
<SoozeDoa> salam
<SoozeDoa> salam
<SoozeDoa> salam
<SoozeDoa> salam
<SoozeDoa> salam
<saeed> salam
<saeed> fdisk: invalid option -- '1'
<saeed> Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table
<saeed>  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)
<saeed>  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks
<saeed> Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)
<saeed>  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)
<saeed>  -h                    print this help text
<saeed>  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders' or 'sectors' (default)
<saeed>  -v                    print program version
<saeed>  -C <number>           specify the number of cylinders
<saeed>  -H <number>           specify the number of heads
<saeed>  -S <number>           specify the number of sectors per track
<SoozeDoa> salam
<saeed> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-15
<anoNxeRo> salam isolated
<anoNxeRo> speedometer <=- anyone used it?
<anoNxeRo> its a nice app
<anoNxeRo> also iftop
<anoNxeRo> and bmon
<isolated> anoNxeRo, toam kheyli nice hasti :D
<anoNxeRo> chetori isolated ?
<isolated> khodet chetori anoNxeRo ,,, man khoobam amm daghooon :D ,,, khdoet chetori pesar ?
<anoNxeRo> chera daghon?
<anoNxeRo> manam khobam
<anoNxeRo> khasam sare karam!
<isolated> manam az farte khastegi daghoonam anoNxeRo
<isolated> az saate 7am bidar shodam ta alan too sherkat hastam ,,, daghoonam hamasham pa pc chesham terekid dige :|
<anoNxeRo> manam ham pa pc bodam
<anoNxeRo> ham paye kore
<rayeshman> O:-)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-16
<khazali> s
<s_faraday1> سلام
<s_faraday1> راجع به تنظیم وی پی ان
<s_faraday1> تو اوبونتو ی راهنمایی میکنید؟
<s_faraday1> تو فروم که نمیشه پرسید
<s_faraday1> :-X
<narbeh> s_faraday1: salam, chisho mikhayd?
<s_faraday1> narbeh: mikham vpn ro tanzim konam too ubuntu 12.10
<s_faraday1> ta hala in karo nakardam
<narbeh> khob az network manager ghesmate VPN berid add konid. hamin
<s_faraday1> narbeh: mamnoon
<s_faraday1> narbeh: gateway va NT domaiin ro chi bayad bezanam?
<narbeh> s_faraday1: Gateway, address e Server e VPN
<narbeh> s_faraday1: NT ro khali bezarid
<s_faraday1> conecction type un aval ke add mikonam,
<s_faraday1> faghat PPTP dare
<narbeh> bale
<s_faraday1> okeye?
<narbeh> s_faraday1: Okay e
<s_faraday1> narbeh: conect nemishe
<s_faraday1> fail mide
<s_faraday1> man ye lahze beram roo win test konam,
<s_faraday1> momkene khode vpn am charge nashode bashe hanooz
<narbeh> s_faraday1: na
<narbeh> s_faraday1: bayad tanzimat ro edit konid, masalan az bakhshe Advanced esh, tik haro bardarid, ye test bokonid
<s_faraday1> narbeh: bardashtam bazam fail mishe
<s_faraday1> man chan min dg miam
<s_faraday1> narbeh: mamnoonam
<s_faraday> narbeh: salam
<narbeh> s_faraday: salam
<s_faraday> too win moshkeli nadare
<narbeh> s_faraday: migam, bayad tanzimate inja ro edit konid.
<s_faraday> che konam alan mohandes
<narbeh> s_faraday: VPN e chie? sherkate? ya vase chize dige?
<s_faraday> parsivpn
<narbeh> wait
<narbeh> s_faraday: amuzesh nazade
<narbeh> s_faraday: too ghesmate Advanced berid
<s_faraday> narbeh: baraye linux na
<s_faraday> :(
<narbeh> s_faraday: un tik haye PAP - CHAP ro bardarid
<s_faraday> khob
<narbeh> s_faraday: hala test konid
<s_faraday> narbeh: failed again..
<s_faraday> hameye tik ha hats be joz dota PAP va CHAP
<narbeh> s_faraday: un tike
<narbeh> Use Point-to-Point encryption (MPPE) ro bezanid
<s_faraday> zadam
<narbeh> Test
<s_faraday> narbeh: fail
<s_faraday> serveresho avaz konam
<s_faraday> :(
<s_faraday> آقا کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<s_faraday> vpn ام وصل نمیشه
<s_faraday> narbeh: وصل نمیشه وی پی ان ام
<s_faraday> :(
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-17
<saeed> to ssh mishe 1 key baraye har karbar entekhab kard ke be sorateh dasti beduneh inkeh un key az shabakeh ubur koneh , karbar to clientesh vared koneh va data tahteh un key encrypte beshe baad inturi ertebat secure beshe ?
<saeed> man mikham 1 protocol secure benevisam baraye 1 kari. didam ke protocol haye ssh o ipsec az marooftarin ha hast . vali man mikhastam bedunam ke kodomeshun sorateh balaee dareh (kamtar bit haye ezafi baraye secure kardan dareh ) va hamchein secure tar hast . secure tarin chizi ke man didam in intenet bank swiss bud ke vaghti taraf hesab baz mikoneh 1 cd ham behesh midan ke daraye codeh ssl ekhtesasi hast(yani har nafar 1 code ssl
<saeed> khaseh khudesh ro dareh va to bank ham in ssl key be nameh sahebeh hesab hast) va moshtari harja ke khast bereh to internet bankesh bayad un ssl key ro to browseresh import koneh. in kheili idea khubie dg be hich unvan kasi be gheir az bank o un nafar key ro nakhahad dasht . hala man mondam ke ssh ham hamchin kari mikoneh va key ee ke generate mishe 1 codie ke faghat client o server midunan ya mesleh in ssl gmail ke public hast
<saeed> va aval az server ro browser set mishe va baad secure mishe?! . inturi kasani ke sareh raheh shabakeh hastan mitunan in code ssl ro sniff konan va una ham dashteh bashan! va amniat zireh soal mireh !!
 * rollingping presents hails
<rollingping> go to hell :p
<rollingping> in chie? Bote mokhaberate?
<rollingping> چه پشتکاری هم داره
<ashamsinej> سلام، world.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-18
<khazali> salam
<khazali> chand vaghtie bade nasb os jadidam(gnu) pcim hank mikone tori ke dh mouse ham tekun nemikhore bad majbur misham ke az ru power khamush konam 'inturi ram o hard o cpuum daghun mishe bayad chekar konam kheily mamnun
<ahmad> سلام من این مسکل رو در اوبونتو دارم هنگام نصب برنامه http://upit.ir/uploads/13585359811.png
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-19
<dingdangdong> !any surena
<dingdangdong> @any surena
<nima_> salam
<nima_> ke30 hast:D
<nima_> hich ki?!
<narbeh> nima_: me
<nima_> agha migam ke
<nima_> driver hay
<nima_> printeram
<nima_> to source hay linux nist a
<nima_> az koja mitonam peidash konam
<narbeh> az too google search kon bebin chia hast
<nima_> chizi nist!
<narbeh> nima_: nemidonam man
<nima_> midoni che jori mishe file debian nasb kard?
<narbeh> file e debian nasb kard? yani chi?
<nima_> debian yeki az tozie hay linux hast ke pasvandesh ro ubuntu ghabele ejras
<darth-vader> salam printeret chie?
<narbeh> nima_: bale dar jaryan hastam. khob double click kon nasb kon.
<master> hi
<master> salam
<narbeh> master: salam
<master> kasi hast?
<master> ye soal
<narbeh> jan
<master> man 2 saal daram ba ubuntukar mikonam.....be nazare shoma alan vaghteshe beram soraghe ARCH linux ya na?
<master> mamnoon misham rahamayi konin
<narbeh> master: man ke nemidoonam, age doost darid berid, kamelan alagheye shakhsie, arch linux yekam sakht tar az ubuntu e, age fek mikonid mitoonid, khob nasbesh konid.
<master> manam shenidam sakhte....mikham bedoonam mishe az pasesh baroomad
<narbeh> master: khob sakhte, niaze ke kheyli bishtar document haro bekhunid. age moshkeli too ubuntu nist chera avaz konid
<master> vala ubuntu aalie....vali "unity" az vaghti umad ye kam haalam gerefte shode...........man avalin distroyi ke bahash linuxo shenakhtam ubuntu 10.10 bood
<narbeh> master: manam khosham nemiad az unity. hanooz 10.04 am
<master> albate ye 2 saali ham ba BT kaar kardam
<master> albate baraye hack azash estefade mikonam!
<narbeh> master: un ke vase estefadeye ruzane va Primary OS be dard nemikhore. vali vase karaye herfeyi tar are.
<master> inghadr tarife ARCH ro shenidam .......to kafam bebinam chejoorias?!  ;)
<narbeh> master: kheyli khub o stable e
<master> vali maghaaleye aghaye "amini" ro ke khoondam ye kam gij shodam!!!
<master> akhe hameye tanzimat ro bayad dasti vared kard engar!
<narbeh> master: bale
<master> inghadr "ubuntu" ro doost daram ke nemitoonam .azash dell bekanam  :)
<master> u chetor?
<narbeh> master: manam. ubuntu 10.04
<master> ubuntu aalie ......... vaghti desktopesho mibinam ghalbam tond tond mizane!!!
<master> :D
<narbeh> :))
<master> nazaret rejebe "mint" chie?
<narbeh> master: khube, edit shodeye ubuntu e,
<master> LMDE chi?
<narbeh> master: LXDE
<master> linux mint debian base
<master> LMDE
<narbeh> master: aha, nemidoonam
<master> oonam kheili tarifesho shenidam.....ham stabel ham rolling release
<master> aasheghe donyaye narm afzarie azadam...........inhame option vase entekhaab dare ke aadam kaf mikone!!!!
<narbeh> are
<master> delam mikhad hame distrohaye gnu/linux ro test konam..........!! albate fek konam ta akhare omram ham natoonam hamasho chek konam!!!!!!
<master> lol
<master> agha ye soal?!
<master> man ta hala ba irc kar nakardam........pas baghie kojan? oon esmaye ke samte rast neveshte pa chera harf nemizanan?
<master> :O
<narbeh> khob nistan, Idle an
<master> idle ?!!! yani chi........
<master> man az poshte kooh oomadam dada ...ye joori begoo manam befahmam
<master> :)
<narbeh> master: yani nistan
<master> shoma chand vaghte ba gnu/linux ashna shodi?
<master> albate age fozooli nabashe...
<master> ;)
<narbeh> master: nazdike 8 sal
<master> woW
<master> che hame!!!
<master> badesh   faghat ba ubuntu kar kardi?
<narbeh> master: roo ubuntu boodam, ba baghie test kardam
<master> ahaaaa...
<master> chera 10.04..........hala?
<narbeh> master: Stable, Gnome 2, bedune unity
<master> uhum.......hagh ba toe
<master> gnomshell................... man asheghesham
<narbeh> unam hanooz stable nist
<master> yani chi..........gnomeshell ro migam 'ha..?
<narbeh> master: gnome 3 ?
<master> شقث
<master> are
<master> e farsiam ke minvise!
<narbeh> bale
<master> he he!
<master> shoma ke 8 sale distrohaye mokhtalefo test kardi....nazaret darbareye " GENTOO" chie?
<narbeh> master: test nakardam
<master> Arch? test kardi
<narbeh> unam na
<master> kodooma ro test kardi?
<narbeh> aslan yadam nsit. chand sal pish test mikardam
<master> Debian?
<narbeh> bale
<master> khob....
<narbeh> khube, stable e
<master> :D
<master> chize dige ii dar moredesh nist ke begi?
<narbeh> master: chi mikhay?
<master> masalan user freindly hast?
<narbeh> master: bale
<master> sor'ate sh?
<narbeh> shayad moshkele driver i dashte bashi
<narbeh> masalan roo laptop am wireless esh moshkel dasht
<master> ok
<master> man Dell inspiron daram chi ro pishnahad mikoni..........akhe systemam zood daagh mikone ba masalan "KDE" va kolan desktop haye sangin
<narbeh> master: ubuntu :D
<master> :D
<master> manam daram be hamin natije miresam!
<master> akhe "linus trovalds" gofte az ubuntu estefade nakonid.......moshkele jasoosi dare!
<narbeh> master: Richard goft uni
<narbeh> uno*
<master> oh bebakhshid
<master> ghaati kardam
<master> sepas az inke vaghteto ba man dadi aziz
<master> man miram soraghe  hamoon ubuntu ye doost dashtanie khodam!    :D          adam nigash mikone roohesh shaad mishe!
<master> valaa!
<master> bye!
<Ahmad_m> سلام
<Ahmad_m> من یک لینک خوب و سریع برای دانلود اپن سوزه ( کی دی ای ) میخوام کسی سراغ داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-13
<meyti> salam be hame
<meyti> :)
<meyti> fek konam kasi inja aslan  havasesh nist ?
<meyti> na ?
<meyti> salam @RoozbehOnline
<meyti> salam @psyatw
<psyatw> salam meyti
<meyti> khub hasti ?
<meyti> belakhare yeki maro az irc naomid nakard :D
<meyti> ina baghiye hame hastan ama sedashon dar nemiad
<meyti> salam @roshan
<meyti> @alabd
<meyti> salam
<meyti> :D
<psyatw> khubam mersi :)
<psyatw> chetori?
<psyatw> salam alabd
<alabd> meyti: salam bar shoma
<alabd> psyatw: salam be shoma
<meyti> khubiiii ?
<alabd> shokr mamnun , shoma khubi ?
<alabd> dar khedmatam befarmaeen
<meyti> merc ,mamnoon
<meyti> agha yehoo garm shod inja eyval
<meyti> :D
<meyti> kojayid pas ?!
<meyti> kam tab haro invar unvar konid :D
<alabd> jaye elmi garm shodanesh be bahse elmie aziz , bahse elmi nemibinam pas garmi ham nist
<Guest28336> هی مخی کوشی ؟
<Guest91837> سلام
<Guest91837> سلامممممم
<anoNxeRo> سلام
<Guest91837> ببخشد اوبنتو دسکتاپ همون لایو هست؟
<Guest91837> اوبونتو
<anoNxeRo> لایو یعنی از روی اون مدیا که روش نصب هست میاد بالا cd یا dvd یا فلش
<Guest91837> من دسکتاپ را گرفتم الان پس نمیشه نصب کرد درسته؟
<anoNxeRo> چرا میشه
<Guest91837> من اینستال ان هارد دیسک رازدم صفحه دسکتاپ میاد
<Guest91837> تازه وارد هم هستم
<Guest91837> <anoNxeRo>
<Guest91837> کسی نیست
<Hassantavasoli> سلام
<Hassantavasoli> سلامممممممممممممم
<Hassantavassoli> چرا کسی ج نمیده
<Hassantavassoli> ؟؟
<Hassantavassoli> ی مشکل برام پیش اومده کسی هس حل کنه
<hs3curity> salam dostane
<parsix> سلام
<parsix> دوستان
<parsix> کسی برای هدایت و ارشاد هست؟
<hs3curity> dostan javab bedid
<parsix> دوستان خفته اند
<hs3curity> badn ham mige kasi sola nemikone :|
<parsix> درست شد
<parsix> اخه امنیت مون تامینه دیگه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
<hasan> سلام
<hasan> سلام
<hasan> الووووووووووووووووووووو
<hasan> ;sd kdssssssssss
<hasan> کسی نیییییییییییست
<hasan> کجاییییییییییییییید
<hasan> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟//
<hasan> .....................................
<hasan> ....................
<hasan> ....................
<hasan> .......................
<hasan> ................
<hasan> ...............
<hasan> .................
<hasan> ..............
<hasan> .........
<hasan> .............
<hasan> .
<hasan> ............
<hasan> .
<hasan> .
<K1Hedayati> hasan: http://bash.blogsky.com/1392/05/06/post-142/%D8%A2%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%AA
<hasan> نحوه نصب اوبونتو 12.04
<hasan> نحوه نصب اوبونتو 12.04
<hasan> لوو
<hasan> الو
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-14
<alireza> سلام
<alireza> یه مشکل دارم
<alireza> من اوبونتو دسکتاپ را گرفتم الان هرکاری میکنم نصب نمیشه اینستان ان هاردیسک را که میزنم فقط صفحه لینوکس دسکتاپش برام میاد ولی هرچی رو آکون که باید بزنیم نصب بشه نصب نمیشه چیکار کنم
<alireza> کسی نیست چررا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<marandi> salam , man ba graphic cardam moshkel daram doostan , kasi mitoone komak kone ?! graphic cardam dorost shenakhte shode rooie 13.10 vali khob rooie resoulation 1024*768 gir karde va ba xrandr ham ezafe mikonam bad az reset error mide va barmigarde rooie hamoon 1024*768
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-15
<r00t-persian> درود بر دوستان
<r00t-persian> کسی میدونه چجوری میشه کاری کرد که ip در irc نشون داده نشه
<r00t-persian> موقعه whois گرفتن ؟
<anoNxeRo> r00t-persian, nicketo reg konm bad boro to #freenode dar khast bede unaffiliate ip begiri
<anoNxeRo> ya inke vhost bezari
<hossein_> سلام روی سیستمم فدورا ۲۰ با محیط کی دی ای  ۴.۱۱.۴ دارم وقتی می خوام آپدیت کنم خطا میده و آپدیت نمیشه چکار کنم ؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکر
<hossein_> این پیغام خطا رو میده
<hossein_> Error: Package: mplayer-1.1-16.20131125svn.fc20.x86_64 (@rpmfusion-free)            Requires: librtmp.so.0()(64bit)            Removing: librtmp-2.4-0.3.20110811gitc58cfb3e.fc19.x86_64 (@rpmfusion-free)                librtmp.so.0()(64bit)            Updated By: librtmp-2.4-1.20131205.gitdc76f0a.fc20.x86_64 (rpmfusion-free-updates)               ~librtmp.so.1()(64bit)  You could try using --skip-broken to work around the problem  
<salman_m> salam duste aziz. inja IRC room Ubuntu hast va na Fedora. tuye fedoraproject.ir porsidi?
<hossein_> کسی نیست کمک کنه
<salman_m> be nazar mirese bayad dasture zir ro bezanid:
<salman_m> # yum update --fix-broken
<salman_m>  # yum update --skip-broken
<hossein_> ممنون باشه تست می کنم
<hossein_> درست شد مجدد  تشکر
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-16
<ah_> سلام
<ah_> سوالی داشتم؟؟
<m-r-i> کسی هست
<mohsen10> سلام کسی هست
<mohsen10> ببخشبد من تازه می خوام لینوکس نصب کنم ؟میشه در منار ویندوز لینوکس داشت؟چطور
<mohamads> salam
<mohamads> man dar update systemam dpkg erore kod 1 ro barmigardone va mige apt-get -f ro bezan va man hich natije i ro nemigiram
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-17
<ah_> سلام
<ah_> کسی نیست؟؟؟
<aaabbas> hi
<aaabbas> ho to fix error executing grub-install/dev/sda fuel
<aaabbas> ?????
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-18
<Own3R> Welcome Back
<Own3R> Rosha wimax dari ?
<PhotonCode> salam
<PhotonCode> doostan inja kasi hast alan be man ye rahnami dashte bashe
<Raga> salam be hame ... az dostan kasi mitone bege man chetor mitonam system ubuntu 12.10  ro update konam va pas az on betonam barname haro az tarigh  consol nasb konam
<Raga> #5hit
<Raga> man chetor mitonam system ubuntu 12.10  ro update konam va pas az on betonam barname haro az tarigh  consol nasb konam
<Raga>  az dostan kasi mitone bege to ubuntu 12.10 man chetor mitonam az youtube film downloasd konam
<PhotonCode> salam
<PhotonCode> doostan kasi hast alan?
<PhotonCode> man ye rahnami mikham
<Iran> #5hit
<iran__> az dostan kasi mitone bege chetor to pclinuxos mitonam ye connectione adsl ejad kona m
<mohamad> salam man mikham geraphic nasb konam ro blackbuntu rahnamaim mikonin??
<mohamad> graphic
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-19
<interweb2> hi
<r00t-persian> درود بر مردگان IRC
<r00t-persian> :D
<K1Hedayati> r00t-persian: درود بر زندگان IRC
<K1Hedayati> r00t-persian: :D
<r00t-persian> خوب حداقل یکی اینجا هستش
<r00t-persian> امیدوار شدم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-12
<ssd> salam be hame
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-13
<abb4s> salam
<abb4s> kasi khonas?
<hamid_> salam
<Guest20449> ye soal dashtam kesi hast
<Guest20449> ?
<Guest20449> alooooo
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, alo
<MasterPiece> !behavior | Guest20449
<lubotu3> Guest20449: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MasterPiece> !ask | Guest20449
<lubotu3> Guest20449: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest20449> salam
<Guest20449> baba ye ham vatan inja nadarim maro komak kone?
<Azitrex> salam bar shoma , shoma aval mibayest beduni ke cheturi mituni komak begiri baad mituni komak begiri
<Azitrex> salam bar shoma , shoma aval mibayest beduni ke cheturi bayad komak begiri baad mituni komak begiri *
<Guest20449> in master ye chizaee goft vali dorost motavajje nashodam!
<Guest20449> man taze varedam, sharmande
<Guest20449> mamnoon misham rahesho neshoon bedin!
<Azitrex> hatman
<Azitrex> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<Guest20449> khob to in irc che konam dada!
<Azitrex> khundi?
<Guest20449> ziade! shoma nemitooni kholase koni?
<Azitrex> linko baz kon bekhun kamel tozih dadeh ke chekar koni
<Azitrex> harvaght khundi dar khedmatim , felan
<Guest20449> faghat ghesmate respect the channel language ro bekham raiat konam yani khodahafez dg! na?
<Guest20449> baeeed midoonam betoonam engilisi soalamo kamel beporsam!
<Azitrex> kasi inja englisi soal o javab nemikoneh , koja ino neveshteh ?
<Guest20449> in master avvalesh hamin rahnemaee shoma ro engilisi goft dg!
<Azitrex> un az bot estefadeh kard ke aslan BOT ha vaseh in channel jaleb nistan , shoma Topic channel ro bekhun
<Guest20449> shoma khodet ye daghighe be harf man goosh kon! khoshet nayoomad javab nade! ghaboole/
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, link ei ke Azitrex dadan ro bekhoonin :)
<Azitrex> albateh bayadi vojod nadareh misheh englisi ham nevesht
<Azitrex> sharmandam hamid shoma bayad beduni ke cheturi bayad inja raftar koni ke dafeye baad be moshkel nakhuri va sari tar be javabet beresi
<Azitrex> harvaght kamel va ba deghat un link ro khundi begoo khundam man felan miram sareh karam momkeneh poshteh system nabasham
<Guest20449> khob aghayan aziz del vaghti kesi avvalin bar varede ye jaee mishe ke ye safeye engilisie 5 safeye dastesh nemidan began boro bekhoon bargard!
<Azitrex> inja http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior englisie ?
<Guest20449> are!
<Guest20449> are be khoda!
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, !!!
<Azitrex> :D
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, khob?! chi neveshte be eng ?!
<Azitrex> eshkal nadareh MasterPiece , hameh jur adami peyda misheh
<Guest20449> guid line
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, ye 2 ta Line esh ro cp kon inja please!
<Guest20449> general channel guid lines
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, istgah gerefti?!
<Guest20449> Do not edit this page without discussing any changes with the Ubuntu IRC council who maintain this page.
<Azitrex> in chand khatesheh Guest20449
<Azitrex> رفتار مناسب در کانال IRC
<Guest20449> Ubuntu IRC channels are growing fast, and keeping a pleasant atmosphere has been the main cause of them becoming such an attractive place to both new and experienced users. The Ubuntu IRC operators do lots of work to keep channels friendly and people happy, but this is made possible by adhering to a specific set of rules. Please also be aware that Ubuntu channels are logged, many officially and all of them unofficially by indivi
<Azitrex> تهیه کننده:  ابراهیم محمدی
<Azitrex> مقدمه
<Azitrex> از اونجایی که هر چیزی و هر جایی فرهنگ استفاده خاص خودش رو داره ، این راهنما برای دوستانی که در کانال‌های IRC تازه‌وارد هستند تهیه شده است. (هر چند که بعضی از قدیمی‌ها هم باید به این راهنما نگاهی داشته باشند  ) این راهنما در مورد مسایل فنی کانال‌های IRC
<Azitrex> نیست و فقط به تشریح رفتار مناسب در این محیط میپردازد. برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد جنبه‌‌های فنی کار به این صفحه بروید.
<Guest20449> jane haji ooni ke mater link zad engilisi oomad!
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, khob oon linki ke Azitrex dad ke En nabood
<Azitrex> Guest20449, motaasefaneh shoma dorogh darid harf mizanid
<Guest20449> vali in yeki farsie!
<Guest20449> eeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest20449> vaghean ke
<Guest20449> doroogh go ham shodim
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, baw ma nim sa@e darim migim bekhoonesh asan goosh nemidi!
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, I ignore him
<Azitrex> Guest20449, in dorogheh shomast :
<Azitrex> <Azitrex> inja http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior englisie ?
<Azitrex> <Guest20449> are!
<Azitrex> <Guest20449> are be khoda!
<MasterPiece> Ignored :)
<Guest20449> asan mikhastam beram samte linux vali kheili narahatam kardid be khoda! man donbale ye vlc boodam shoma doroogh go kardid maro!
<Azitrex> Linux ghabl az inkeh OS basheh ye farhangeh
<Azitrex> inaro aval yad begir baad samteh linux bia
<Guest20449> kash mishod bezanam safaro bebini ke engilisie!
<Azitrex> ax begir az safat
<Azitrex> bezar to http://img.im
<Azitrex> baade bedeh manam mibinam ke farsi hast ya na
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, dpn
<Guest20449> gozashtam. untiteled.pgn
<Azitrex> link ?
<Guest20449> http://img.im/i/vcyj77
<Guest20449> avvalesh engilisi booda, linke dovvometoon farsie!
<Azitrex> Guest20449, aziz linki ke ma baham sohbat kardim ro shoma baz nakardi chera ?!
<Guest20449> man moshkeli ba khoondane engilisisham nadahstam, faghat tool mikeshid
<MasterPiece> Guest20449, man PM hato nemibinam, vali be harfe Azitrex goosh kon :) zarar nemikoni ;)
<Guest20449> chashm
<Guest20449> agha pas faghat ye soal koochic?
<Guest20449> bade inke ma in ro khoondim, shomaro dobare hamin ja peida konim?
<Guest20449> azitrex?
<Guest20449> khob agha man 2 ta moshgel dram
<Guest20449> 1
<Guest20449> nemitoonam ba ubonto be internet vasl sham
<Guest20449> 2
<Guest20449> mikham ba ba win ye file vlc download konam bad bezanam to flash memori beberam ro ubonto nasb konam ta felan betoonam ba ubuntu media dashte basham ta herfeee behsam!
<Guest20449> in soalaro kesi javabi dare!
<Guest20449> ?
<Guest20449> oon safaram khoondam zamnan!
<Guest20449> hame raftan nahar yani?
<Guest20449> man alan to peigam ya endakhtinam biroon!
<Guest20449> kheili mamnoon az rahnemeetoon!
<Guest20449> lezzat bordim!
<Guest94852> salam dobare
<Guest94852> soalaye maro didid shoma ya dobare benvisam!?
<Guest94852> pas rasm mehmoon navazitoon koja rafe jameye azad linuxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hamidzdf> !
<MahdiPOnilne> سلام
<MahdiPOnilne> من یه مشکل تو نصب یکی از وابستگی های یه برنامه دارم
<MahdiPOnilne> چیزی که میخواد اینه
<MahdiPOnilne> libc6 (>= 2.8)
<MahdiPOnilne> ولی بیشتر از نسخه ۲.۱ رو نمیتونم پیدا کنم
<MahdiPOnilne> برنامه ۳۲ بیتیه و من ۱۴.۱۰ هستم که مالتی آرکه در نتیجه از دستور زیر استفاده کردم
<MahdiPOnilne> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture kerio-debian.deb
<MasterPiece> MahdiPOnilne, sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<MahdiPOnilne> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libc6-dev is already the newest version. You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kerio-control-vpnclient:i386 : Depends: libc6:i386 (>= 2.8) but it is not installable                                 Depends: libgcc1:i386 (>= 1:4.1.1) but it is not installable      
<MasterPiece> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<hamidzdf> agha mahdi mesle inke hame raftan nahar, manam ye nim sati hast montezeram, kesi javab nemide!
<MasterPiece> MahdiPOnilne,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<Azitrex> MahdiPOnilne, sudo apt-get update ro baadeh nasbet hatman bezan
<hamidzdf> shakhin dg! bashe! fek konam berim soraghe in gharbiae alaki, behtar az hamvatan bashe! ما ز یاران چشم یاری داشتیم! خود غلظط بود انچه میپنداشنتیم!
<Azitrex> MahdiPOnilne, manzoram baadeh nasbeh ubuntu bud na pkg ee
<MasterPiece> hamidzdf, naravad mikhe ahanin bar sang :) ma har chi goftim U harfe khodeto zadi, inam roosh ;) :)
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, ;)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, ;)
<MasterPiece> IGNORE hamidzdf :)
<hamidzdf> بابا گفتم دیگه! اونجا نوشته بود سوالتو سریح بگو. منم گفتم دیگه چی میخواین. جواب بدین دیگه!
<Azitrex> reg nakardeh ig kardanesh fayedehee nadareh . rang ipishu bayad ig kard
<MahdiPOnilne> MasterPiece با استفاده از این دو دستور باز هم همون خطا رو که فرستادم دریافت میکنم
<MahdiPOnilne> خیلی امروز گشتم ولی همچنان درگیرم
<MahdiPOnilne> ضمن اینکه وقتی میخوام آپدیت کنم با apt-get
<Azitrex> MahdiPOnilne, erroro depaste.de kon
<MasterPiece> !paste | MahdiPOnilne
<lubotu3> MahdiPOnilne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MahdiPOnilne> از گوگل عزیز خطای nodata دریافت میکنم!
<Azitrex> to browseret ?!
<Azitrex> ya to shell ?
<MahdiPOnilne> تو شل
<Azitrex> errori ke vaseh dastureh ghabli dashti ro boro siteh http://dpaste.de unja paste kon ke bebinim
<Azitrex> tu shell be google chekar dareh ?
<MahdiPOnilne> این خطا از دستور زیر میاد
<MahdiPOnilne> sudo apt-get update
<MahdiPOnilne> خطا:
<MahdiPOnilne> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic InRelease                                   Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic InRelease                                   Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic Release.gpg [72 B]                        Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable InRelease [1,540 B]                           Hit http://apt.insynchq.com utopic InRelease                                    Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net ut
<MahdiPOnilne> این بازم بد کپی شد
<MahdiPOnilne> شرمنده
<MahdiPOnilne> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic InRelease  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic InRelease  Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com utopic Release.gpg [72 B]  Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable InRelease [1,540 B]  Hit http://apt.insynchq.com utopic InRelease  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic InRelease  99% [2 InRelease gpgv 1,540 B] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [WaiSplitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.co
<MahdiPOnilne> https://dpaste.de/Zkfh
<MahdiPOnilne> اینجوری بهتر شد
<MahdiPOnilne> کسی میتونه بگه خطا از کجاست؟
<MahdiPOnline> ممنون بچه ها مشکل با همون دستورات رفع شد
<MahdiPOnline> ولی همچنان نمیتونم اپ رو نصب کنم
<MahdiPOnline> اینو اگه کسی تونست بررسی کنه
<MahdiPOnline> خیلی ممنون میشم
<MahdiPOnline> https://dpaste.de/kOEu
<arakiya> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-14
<hanieh> salam
<hanieh> bbakhshid man az koja mitonam narm afzarhaye lubuntu ra nasb konam
<hanieh> kasi nis j mano bede?
<hanieh> vaghean k
<hanieh> by
<the-light> :))
<hami> mahdiponlineسلاماقا
<hami> خوبین؟
<MahdiPOnline> سلام Hami
<MahdiPOnline> خوبی؟
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<alimmmm> salam
<alimmmm> chetor bayad ye kanal irc rah andakht
<alimmmm> ?
<alimmmm_> saalam
<alimmmm_> chetore bayad ye canal irc rah andakht
<alimmmm_> ?
<MortezaE> درود...
<MortezaE> با feisty fawn که شروع کردیم، اینجا یادمه حداقل شبی ۱۰-۱۵ نفر بودن
<MortezaE> و بحث و سوال و جواب زیاد بود. ولی الان داشتم لاگ روزهای قبل رو میدیدم، ظاهرا دیگه اینجا به گرمی گذشته نیست.
<MortezaE> ما که دیگه وقت کمک و این چیزا رو نداریم اما حالا که این قدر خلوته حداقل میتونیم نقش سیاهی لشکر رو که بازی کنیم.
<MortezaE> هه هه
<Azitrex> khush umadi
<Azitrex> durud
<MortezaE> سلام مرسی :۹
<MortezaE> از هم نسلان ما ظاهرا فقط dingdangdong هست و اشکان
<dingdangdong> MortezaE: who are you? :D
<MortezaE> i was known as Pers3ux
<MortezaE> do u remind me?
<SHA13AH> salam
<SHA13AH> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-15
<dingdangdong> hey eXtrem0us
<eXtrem0us> dingdangdong: hey DingDangDong
<eXtrem0us> how you doin' man??
<dingdangdong> eXtrem0us: Fine! how about you?
<dingdangdong> eXtrem0us: miss ya dude
<eXtrem0us> time passes... me too bro
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-16
<shadow_m2> salam
<shadow_m2> kasi hast?
<shadow_m2> seda miad?
<shadow_m2> صدا میاد؟
<shadow_m2> alooo?
<MasterPiece> shadow_m2, alo
<MasterPiece> !ask | shadow_m2
<lubotu3> shadow_m2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadow_m2> salam
<MasterPiece> shadow_m2, salam
<MasterPiece> !patience | shadow_m2
<lubotu3> shadow_m2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MasterPiece> !behavior | shadow_m2
<lubotu3> shadow_m2: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shadow_m2> man ye moshkel tooye nasbe ubuntu daram
<MasterPiece> shadow_m2, khob?
<shadow_m2> aval ba dvd emtehan kardam
<shadow_m2> boot ke mikonam
<shadow_m2> hamoon avaal
<shadow_m2> rooye logo mimone
<shadow_m2> hichi nemishe
<shadow_m2> ba usb emtehan kardam
<shadow_m2> aval chexk ro zadam
<shadow_m2> goft 2ta file error mide
<shadow_m2> mage mishe?
<shadow_m2> file ro az site khode ubuntu gereftam
<MasterPiece> khob
<MasterPiece> moshakhasate system et chie?
<shadow_m2> RAM 4
<shadow_m2> cpu intel
<shadow_m2> duge chi?
<shadow_m2> dige*
<MasterPiece> CPU : GHz ?
<shadow_m2> laptop ham hast
<shadow_m2> 2.3
<MasterPiece> Model ?
<shadow_m2> dell vostro 3550
<shadow_m2> alan roosh ubuntu 12 ro daram
<MasterPiece> !requirements | shadow_m2
<lubotu3> shadow_m2: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<shadow_m2> akhe alan 12 ro daram
<MasterPiece> be nazar nabayad moshkeli dashte bashi
<MasterPiece> !
<MasterPiece> be nazar nabayad moshkeli dashte bashi shadow_m2
<shadow_m2> chera mige 2ta file moshkel dare?
<shadow_m2> akhe az site khodesh gereftam
<MasterPiece> che file hayee ro mige moshkel dare?
<MasterPiece> checksum hastan?
<shadow_m2> nemige kdooma
<shadow_m2> ba usb
<shadow_m2> inatall ro ke mizanam
<shadow_m2> yekam mimone bad
<shadow_m2> localhost ro mikhad
<shadow_m2> ba pass
<shadow_m2> localhost chie?
<MasterPiece> !
<MasterPiece> shadow_m2, http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<shadow_m2> yekam mehraboontar :|
<MasterPiece> shadow_m2, bawshe :D
<MasterPiece> shadow_m2, google esh kon ;) :D injoori khoobe :D
<MasterPiece> >>
<MasterPiece> ??
<shadow_m2> momkene 32 bit begiram dorost she?
<shadow_m2> !!!!
<shadow_m2> alo?
<shadow_m2> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadow_m2> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sdf_> salam
<MasterPiece> sdf_, salam
<Azitrex> MasterPiece here MasterPiece there MasterPiece everywhere :D
<MasterPiece> hehe :D dude , ma dar jeloye bozorgan hichim :) bozorgani mesle shoma :)
<Azitrex> ekhtiar dari :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-17
<hossein_> سلام
<hossein_> من یک مشکل بزرگ توی نصب اوبونتو دارم
<hossein_> لطفا کمکم کنید!
<ghahremany> سلام به همه بچه ها
<mubuntu> Salam
<mubuntu> kasi Online nist ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-18
<Nimda1482> Salam
<Nimda1482> Kasi midone chtor mitonam channel haye irc ro save konam?
<Nimda1482> Ba andchat
<bluesky> salam
<bluesky> mikhastam beporsam chetor mishe ye system omel ro az tarigh lan nasb kard?
<bluesky> masaln file iso ruye ye system dg bashe?
<Azitrex> salam bluesky, mainboard shoma bayad ghabeliateh ejraye boot loader az tarigheh lan ro dashteh basheh
<bluesky> salam Azitrex , fekr konam dare chon tuye bios boot from "lan legacy" dare!
<Azitrex> file iso ham yeja dg basheh misheh ye VM nasb konid mesleh Xen
<Azitrex> chun iso hast nemisheh
<Azitrex> ta unja ke man midunam bayad ye vitural machine nasb koni ke betuneh un file iso ro remote baz koneh va load koneh
<Azitrex> chera mikhay inkaro bokoni bluesky ?
<Azitrex> lan legacy ye karbordeh dg ee dareh
<bluesky> man debian daram va mikham windows ye sys dg ro avaz konam
<bluesky> faghat ye iso az windows daram
<bluesky> !!!
<MasterPiece> bluesky, R U student?
<bluesky> why?
<bluesky> albate inam hast:
<bluesky> http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/serva
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-18
<farooghkz> چطور ی کامپیوتر رو روشن کنم؟
<farooghkz> از راه دور
<alimj> Good evening :: عصر همه به خیر
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> جواب سلام واجبه :)
<mike90> hi, salam, shalom, hello, moin ...
<mike90> gift 4 my friend :D
<farooghkz> thanks 4 gift :)
<farooghkz> how 2 turn on a computer?
<farooghkz> also im not near that
<mike90> i usually left my work computers turned on :D
<mike90> actually didnt tried that :D
<farooghkz> i want make a remote 4 a computer
<farooghkz> works on internet
<farooghkz> mike, still working on libc?
<mike90> i know but turning it on remotely doesnt make sense for me (unless you have smart home devices/ remote-controlls/etc)
<mike90> yes, im on it
<mike90> farooghkz: currently im trying to extend POSIX standards on it
<farooghkz> how 2 turn on that by internet?
<alimj> farooghkz: It is easy to turn on a computer using WoL :: برای روشن کردن کامپیوتر از راه دور با وی او ال
 * mike90 has no idea ;D
<farooghkz> hi ali :)
<alimj> Only possible through Ethernet :: فقط ممکن با کابل شبکه
<farooghkz> whats wol?
<alimj> Hi farooghkz
<alimj> WoL = Wake on LAN :: یعنی روشن کردن با شبکه
<farooghkz> explain
<mike90> alimj: o/
<alimj> Hi mike90 :: سلام مایک
<alimj> Some motherboards and laptops support WoL :: بعضی از مادربردها و لپتاپها پشتیبانی می‌کنند
<mike90> alimj: shouldnt Network adapter support that feature (or all support it ?)
<alimj> mike90: WiFi does not support it (as well as some old Ethernet NICs and Motherboards
<mike90> umm, got it, tnx ;D
<alimj> farooghkz: Usually it should be possible to find the option in BIOS setting :: معمولا در تنظیمات بایوس پیدا می‌شود
<farooghkz> ali, just this way?another way?
<alimj> It is the standard way :: راه استاندارد این است
<alimj> There are other ways :: راه های دیگری هم هست
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN :: https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%DB%8C%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%86_%D8%A7%D8%B2_%D8%B4%D8%A8%DA%A9%D9%87
<farooghkz> what r those other ways?
<alimj> You can port-forward WoL packets from your router to the Internet
<alimj> Please explain what you want to do, so I can help better :: لطفا دقیقا به من توظیح بده که چه کاری می‌خواهی بکنی تا من جواب بدهم
<alimj> Are you want to make an IoT device? :: می‌خواهی از راه دور هر وسیله‌ای را خاموش روشن کنی؟
<farooghkz> i want turn on a computer by internet.i want make a software 4 remote controll
<alimj> A PC or a Laptop?
<farooghkz> both
<alimj> Connected with Ethernet cable or WiFi?
<farooghkz> both.i want make a public app
<alimj> It won't be easy to do it with WiFi :: از طریق بیسیم ساده نیست
<alimj> Somehow you should connect a relay to power button :: باید یکجوری یک رله به کلید روشن خاموش وصل شود
<farooghkz> ok.i should search that.thanks 4 wol :)
<alimj> Do this:
<alimj> 1) Enable DDNS on your Router :: دی دی ان اس روتر را فعال کن
<alimj> This should make it possible to find your router from the Internet easily :: با این کارت می‌توانی روتر را از سمت اینترنت به راحتی پیدا کنی
<alimj> Using a fixed URL rather than IP :: با یک آدرس اینترنتی به جای آی پی
<alimj> 2) Use a static IP for that PC/Laptop :: یک آی پی استاتیک به کامپیوتر بده
<alimj> 3) Forward the WoL packets from that IP :: پکت‌های وی او ال را به آن آی پی فورارد کن
<alimj> 4) Search for WoL app on your mobile phone (or tablet, ...) :: یک اپ برای وی او ال روی تبلت یا موبایل یا هر وسیله دیگر نصب کن
<alimj> In a nutshell :: به صورت خلاصه
<alimj> http://www.howtogeek.com/192642/how-to-remotely-turn-on-your-pc-over-the-internet/
<farooghkz> thanks but not easy
<alimj> Yes. Not easy. This is a complex task
 * mike90 found a LOLish simillar concept "Wake-on-ring"
<alimj> farooghkz: Could you please tell us, why you want to do it? :: می‌تونی به ما بگی چرا این کار را می‌خواهی بکنی؟ من فضول هستم
<mike90> call 911 and your computer turns on ;D
<farooghkz> i want make an app for public use.
<alimj> As a commercial product for sales? :: به عنوان یک محصول تجاری برای فروش؟
<farooghkz> idk
<mike90> and then you'll say with yourself damn GPL
<mike90> *sorry for dirty words
<mike90> ;D
<farooghkz> ali, why u r telling in 2 lang. ?
<alimj> farooghkz: You could do that with Embedded solutions and a little bit of electronics :: می‌توانی با محصولات ارزان قیمت آی او تی و کمی الکترونیک انجامش بدی
<alimj> farooghkz: For mike90
 * mike90 appreciates ;D
<mike90> alimj ^
<farooghkz> to learn persian?
<alimj> Yes
<mike90> \o/
<alimj> But that would be much more complex that WoL :: ولی از وی‌اوال خیلی خیلی پیچیده‌تره
<alimj> Using SBCs such as Raspberry Pi, C.H.I.P and similar devices :: با استفاده از کامپیوترهای تک بردی مثل رازبری، چیپ و مشابه
<alimj> Or Arduino + (Ethernetshield, WiFi shield, GSM shield, etc.) :: یا آردوینو و شیلدهای مورد نظر
<farooghkz> become expensive
<alimj> But this would be very very complex :: ولی خیلی سخت خواهد بود
<alimj> Not too much expensive
<farooghkz> complex=‎پیجیده‎?right?
<alimj> Yes. Complex == پیچیده
<alimj> Raspberry Zero is $5
<farooghkz> i know
<farooghkz> but
<farooghkz> that app should be free.
<alimj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<farooghkz> lets forget that.how many models of rpi r in iran?i think just 3.
<alimj> The problem is that there are already many many free Apps for that :: مشکل اینجا است که همین الان خیلی اپ مجانی برای این کار هست
<alimj> farooghkz: There are Pi (old one), Pi+, Pi 2
<farooghkz> i dont want continue that prj after making.
<alimj> Pi Zero is currently not available (even in US the stocks are limited)
<alimj> farooghkz: Is it for university? :: پروژه دانشگاهیه؟
<farooghkz> im 15
<alimj> You are so young :-D
<farooghkz> yes
<farooghkz> my app will be different
<alimj> Do you want to make the App on Android, iOS, Linux, Windows or Webbased?
<mike90> oh farooghkz, if you didnt tell that i'd thought you're much older ;D
<farooghkz> u must controll ur computer with irc
<alimj> For reference: http://alternativeto.net/software/wol-magic-packet-sender/
<alimj> farooghkz: Are you in Iran?
<farooghkz> mike,why u thought that?
<alimj> Because you want to do big projects
<alimj> Usually people do this to control their home PC from work (or vice versa) :: معمولا مردم این را برای این ‌می‌خواهند که از محل کار کامپیوتر خانه را کنترل کنند (یا بلعکس)
<farooghkz> my prj is very small and simple
 * alimj Shrugs :: نمی‌دانم
<alimj> Why did he leave without saying goodbye :-/
<alimj> Maybe because I talk too much
<farooghkz> wb faroogh
<farooghkz> i like 2 have a rpi
<alimj> farooghkz: You can buy one for really cheap :: نسبتا قیمت‌ها پایین هستند
<alimj> http://eshop.eca.ir/218-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%AF-raspberry
 * farooghkz doesnt have money
 * farooghkz doesnt have any money
<alimj> Even if you do not have enough money, you can learn a lot :: حتی اگر پول کافی نداشته باشی، می‌توانی خیلی یاد بگیری
<alimj> It is possible to learn a lot with free software :: می‌توانی با نرم افزارهای رایگان چیزهای زیادی یاد بگیری
<farooghkz> simulator?
<alimj> Yes, simulators for example
<alimj> or reading, watching videos
<farooghkz> im waiting 4 money.its a good idea to mine bitcoin with that
<alimj> It is a very bad idea to mine bitcoin
<farooghkz> ali, good idea
<farooghkz> ali, im in iran
<alimj> Not possible with usual HW any more :: دیگه با سخت افزارهای معمولی ممکن نیست
<farooghkz> ali, why?
<alimj> It will require ASIC HW :: سخت افزارهای تخصصی می‌خواهد
<farooghkz> i red this somewhere else but
<alimj> Even not possible with modern graphic cards :: حتی با کارتهای گرافیک مدرن هم دیگه ممکن نیست
<farooghkz> I thought that means u cant mine much with usual hw
<alimj> Also some of the early Bitcoin developers believe that it is dying :: همچنین بعضی از طراحان اولیه بیت کوین باور دارند که داره از بین می‌رود
<farooghkz> bitcoin is dying?
<alimj> Yes. Bitcoin is dying :: بله داره میمیره
<farooghkz> :(
<alimj> http://www.wsj.com/articles/is-bitcoin-breaking-up-1453044493
<farooghkz> but why?
<alimj> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35343561
 * farooghkz cant open links
<alimj> The amount of bitcoins available for mining is halved each year :: میزان بیت کوین قابل استخراج شدن هر سال نصف می‌شود
<alimj> Bitcoin protocol is designed this way :: پروتوکل بیت کوین اینجوری درست شده
<farooghkz> yes but
<alimj> When people mine for coins, they actually allow other people to make transactions :: وقتی مردم سعی می‌کنند بیت کوین استخراج کنند، در واقع به دیگران این امکان را می‌دهند که تراکنش داشته باشند
<farooghkz> bitcoin is a type of money.for example value of our money doesnt change but it is not dying
<alimj> The problem is it is getting harder to mine and eventually people will have to pay transaction fees :: مشکل اینجا است که بالاخره استخراج بسیار مشکل خواهد شد و مردم باید برای تراکنش کارمزد بدهند
<alimj> farooghkz: http://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn29850574/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%87-%D8%AF%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%87-%D8%A8%DB%8C%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D9%88%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%B4%DA%A9%D8%B3%D8%AA-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%85-%D9%BE%D9%88%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%AE%D8%A8%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D9%87%D8%AF
 * farooghkz cant open links
<alimj> Sorry
<farooghkz> np
<alimj> In a nutshell, bitcoin was not designed for today challenges :: خلاصه بگویم، بیت کوین برای مشکلات امروزی طراحی نشده بوده
<alimj> If you want to earn money (as a young person), I would recommend you to learn web development :: اگر می‌خواهی پول در بیاوری (به عنوان یک جوان) توصیه می‌کنم طراحی وب یاد بگیری
<alimj> I bet people in family would pay you to develop simple websites for them :: شرط می‌بندم که دوست و فامیل برای طراحی سایت‌های ساده پول می‌دهند
<farooghkz> i know html and a little of css.maybe php in future.also i know python,c,cpp
<alimj> farooghkz: Good
<alimj> You are too young to be concerned about money :: برای اینکه نگران پول باشی خیلی جوان هستی
<farooghkz> also a little of js.maybe more in future
<alimj> Try to focus on your high school studies :: سعی کن بر روی درس‌های کنکور فوکوس کنی
<farooghkz> im not concerned
<alimj> Why? :: چرا؟
 * mike90 suggest smart phone (andriod, ios) in addition of what alimj suggested ;D, here some n00b guys earn X*1000 $ (honestly !) per year with a simple damned app on google-play
<farooghkz> im not concerned much about money
<alimj> I though you are not concerned on further study :: فکر کردم که به ادامه تحصیل علاقه نداری :-D
<farooghkz> but i like money
<farooghkz> also that ali! :p
<farooghkz> LOL
<alimj> At your age, you should decide on what you like to do and who you want to be in the future :: الان باید به این که چه می‌خواهی بکنی و که می‌خواهی باشی فکر کنی
<alimj> Do you want to be an Engineer? A Programmer? A businessman?
<farooghkz> software developer
<farooghkz> and data science
<alimj> Only software developer?
<alimj> Ok, data scientist
<mike90> alimj: "only software developer" seems degrading
<farooghkz> what is diffrent between programmer and software developer?
<alimj> mike90: I have great expectations :-P
<alimj> farooghkz: Almost the same
<mike90> farooghkz: programmer focuses on syntax, developer on strategie
<mike90> s
<farooghkz> data science=‎مهندس نرم افزار‎?
<alimj> data scientist != مهندس نرم افزار
<farooghkz> i dont know maybe programmer too
<mike90> data scientist knows how to process (usually store HUGE) data in efficient way
<alimj> Whatever mike90 said
<alimj> Ok. It is already 10:00PM here. I have to go now. I will be around. o/
<farooghkz> sorry,i want be data scientist.not data science.
<farooghkz> k
<mike90> personally i myself am a little bored with being a scientist ;D
<farooghkz> and sorry 4 my weak eng
<mike90> faroogh we know u are not a kind of science, unless you discover a new way o thinking and based on that you can explain how universe works
<mike90> then you can call it "faroogh science"
<farooghkz> k.
<mike90> then some silly people will go to unversities and learn your way (instead of find their way ;D), and will become a "faroogh scientist"
<mike90> LOL
<mike90> ;D
<farooghkz> lol
<farooghkz> yes people should find their way
 * mike90 explained why people go to universities ;D, this is "mike's sociology science" ;D
<farooghkz> university==callege?
<mike90> actually these names mean a little different in different countries (with different education systems)
<mike90> im not sure about yours ;D
<farooghkz> np
<farooghkz> where r u mike?what time is it?
<farooghkz> its 22:21 4 me.sleep
 * farooghkz is going 2 sleep
<farooghkz> bye!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-19
<farooghkz> !gstats mael
<farooghkz> oh
<farooghkz> wrong chan
<dorfa> سلام. اینجا کسی از انکی روی موبایل/دسکتاپ استفاده می‌کنه؟
<dorfa> Anki و Ankidroid
<bighacker> سلام
<farooghkz> hi :: ‎سلام
<farooghkz> who know brainf lang. ?
<farooghkz> کی زبان برین اف رو میدونه؟
<mike90> brain-fuck programming lang, you mean?
<farooghkz> yes
<mike90> need help with that ?
<farooghkz> what does fuck mean?does it have good mean?
<farooghkz> i dont need help with that but i like 2 speak about it
<mike90> fuck, here means pain
<mike90> to annoy
<farooghkz> pain?
<farooghkz> k
<mike90> brain-fuck == annoying my brain
<farooghkz> i thought ...
<farooghkz> i think i need help
<farooghkz> :}
<farooghkz> how 2 print quit using loops?
<farooghkz> 'QUIT'
<farooghkz> answer with memoserv.thanks
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-20
<i2ez1st> salam
<i2ez1st> in chanel male forum ubonto.ir e ?
<mike90> aaahhh, less than a minute ;) a record
<mike90> in its case
<mike90> heyaaaa faroogh, wb ;D
<farooghkz> thanks.hi
<farooghkz> how 2 do that ?
<mike90> to do what ?
<farooghkz> print 'quit' using brainf
<farooghkz> and using loops
<mike90> [ starts loop in brain-f**c
<mike90> [ starts loop in brain-f**k
<mike90> ] ends
<farooghkz> i know all cmds
<mike90> so, you just wanna code ?
<mike90> lemme write/paste it foya
<farooghkz> code with description.idk how to do
<farooghkz> r u writing code?my problem is dis
<farooghkz> my problem is understanding
<mike90> understanding what ?
<farooghkz> understanding code and idk how2 do
<mike90> you told you know syntax so you can understand code :D
<mike90> ydk how to do what ?
<farooghkz> no.
<mike90> no, then you should really call it brain-FUCK
<farooghkz> i understand code and i can run it in my brain
<farooghkz> i cant understand how it work and whats its algorithm
<mike90> what algorith m you mean? how this brain-fuck works you mean ?
<farooghkz> idk how that code work
<mike90> which code ?
<mike90> can you pastebin it ?
<farooghkz> for exam. helloworld in bf
<mike90> so you want to know how brain-fuck code turns into machine code, yes?
<farooghkz> sorry that i cant tell u my problem
<farooghkz> very well
<farooghkz> for example idk how helloworld program in bf work
<mike90> did you checked "https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck#Hello_World.21"
<mike90> ?
<mike90> it's fully commented
<farooghkz> i red that
<mike90> so ...
<mike90> so im sure you know how hello world works in BF
<mike90> if it's hard to tell me in english tell in persian i'll try to translate myself
<mike90> farooghkz ^
<farooghkz> wait
 * mike90 waits ... ;D
<farooghkz> i want read that code again
<farooghkz> but idk where i put it
<mike90> "where i put it", doesnt make sense :D
<farooghkz> i lost that.i think it is better if i reread the commented code and then ask
<mike90> lost ?
<mike90> you mean missed ?
<farooghkz> yes
<mike90> didnt saw
<mike90> ?
<mike90> OK
<farooghkz> i lost my code papers.
<mike90> code files, you mean
<farooghkz> why lost doesnt make sense?
<mike90> code paper, code files, you mean ?
<farooghkz> no papers that have code on them
<mike90> so lost makes sense.
<farooghkz> k
<farooghkz> bye4now
<mike90> i thought you didnt see code on wikipedia
<mike90> k, CUL8ER
<farooghkz> i saw but perhaps i did it badly
<navidcz> hi
<mike90> hi, sup ?
<mike90> o/
<navidcz> no
<navidcz> na
<mike90> ?
<mike90> sup's isnt yes/no question
<mike90> sup = what's up ?
<navidcz> : ) super user bod manzoret?
<navidcz> :D
<navidcz> sorry :D
<navidcz> khob khobid
<navidcz> salamatiiiiiiiii shoma
 * mike90 didnt get salamatiiiiiii, sorry ;(
<navidcz> :D np
<mike90> k
<navidcz> salamati = health
<mike90> i dont have healthy life-style :D
<mike90> dont ping me guy ;D
<navidcz> :D
<mike90> im behind 2 layer of network server ;D
<navidcz> fekr nakonam ping gereftam hamishe manzore badi ro neshon bede
<mike90> you'll get fake network details (perhaps your local network provider status ;D)
<mike90> pinging shows you're curious about something
<mike90> at least you should ask me, this shows ethics ;D
<mike90> hi iraj :D
<mike90> wb
<iraj> mike90, hey guy :D
<mike90> sup ?
<iraj> ty
<mike90> iraj ^
<iraj> nothing
<iraj> mike90, what about you?
<mike90> busy but enjoy :d
<mike90> some stuffs on libc :D
<navidcz> :D
<mike90> navidcz, yeah ;D
<mike90> tomorrow will be different day ;D
<iraj> mike90, azarbaeijan sarde?
<mike90> 4 me @ least
<mike90>  azarbaeijan ?
<iraj> yup
<mike90> lemme ask google ;D
<iraj> mike90,  :) google barate chii
<iraj> *baraye
<mike90> because i have no idea about your question :)
<navidcz> saqol
<navidcz> :|
<iraj> :)) mike90  change your ip ;)
<navidcz> man ziad inja nabodam
<navidcz> mike ahle kojast
<mike90> iraj: LOL
<iraj> navidcz, az khodesh bepors :D
<navidcz> :D
<mike90> iraj: you've got wrong thing
<mike90> iraj: and pre-judged with that ;D
<navidcz> mike where are you from
<mike90> originally ?
<navidcz> yes
<navidcz> :S
<mike90> im from US myself but my grannies were iranian ;D
<navidcz> mmm.
<navidcz> ok
<navidcz> gereftam
<mike90> iraj: you can be pretty sure, i wont connect crystal clear with my front-end IP to freenode ;D
<navidcz> :d
<mike90> LOL
<mike90> take't easy, navidcz
<mike90> common
<navidcz> nothing  ,  ignore it
<navidcz> :D
<iraj> mike90, :P oh, you i understand
<alimj> Good evening :: عصر به خیر
<iraj> *i undestand
<navidcz> welcome
<iraj> *evening
<mike90> heya o/
<mike90> are you all iranina originally :D ?
<navidcz> yes
<alimj> I am originally from planet Earth. An Earthling
<mike90> BTW, happy to have all you as my friend :D
<mike90> alimj, iraj, farooghkz, navidcz ^
<alimj> :-)
<mike90> ^5
<alimj> Hail the power of Penguins: https://twitter.com/_youhadonejob1/status/689811774409949184
<navidcz> me too
<mike90> navidcz landed in my mind as pinging guy ;D
<navidcz> :DDDDD
<iraj> mike90, i am from earth center too
<iraj> :D
<mike90> iraj: im from mars, came to US, area-59 ;D
<mike90> nice 2 meet ya
<mike90> alimj: nice tweet ;P
<navidcz> good
<navidcz> so glad that i cold have an impact
<navidcz> could*
<mike90> you had strike ;D
<navidcz> it was interesting for me
<mike90> what was interesting 4u ?
<navidcz> pinging guy
<navidcz> :D
<iraj> mike90, maybe you are as well as from earth center
<iraj> ;)
<mike90> we saw each other there ?
<mike90> formerly
<iraj> mike90, idk
<navidcz> i became glad
<navidcz> GOOD NIGHT
<navidcz> :)
<navidcz> :D
<mike90> good-time ;D
<alimj> o/
<navidcz> :D
<navidcz> che khobe bazi ha kamel eng balaadan
<navidcz> :D kash mishod sari tar yadesh gereft
<navidcz> ro dar ro
<alimj> یاد گرفتن انگلیسی این روزها خیلی ساده شده
<alimj> خود من به صورت خود آموخته هستم
<navidcz> are ghablan peygir bodam
<navidcz> man alan zaban turki kamel baladam chon vakhti beyneshon bodam
<navidcz> kamel yad gereftam
<navidcz> in ro dar ro bodan nemishe to hich ravesh va ketabi peyda kard :)
<navidcz> vali khob joyande ya bandast :))
<navidcz> shab khosh , man dg raftam
 * mike90 reads 'ro' as read-only ;D
<navidcz> :D
<navidcz> :D :D
<navidcz> mike ke hamasho motavajeh shod
<navidcz> faghat khodesho mizane be on rah
<alimj> ro dar ro :: رو در رو :: Face to face
<navidcz> : )
<navidcz> mike yalan diam ?
<navidcz> :D
<mike90> oh please, speak in clear way ? __/\__
<mike90> *s/?/g
<mike90> *s/?/!/g
<navidcz> what
<navidcz> ignore it
<navidcz> bye
<mike90> "yalan diam" really really doenst make sense for me, i told i know a little persian
<alimj> mike90: It is in Azari, not Persian
<mike90> oh, tnx :D
<mike90> tomorrow is different day 4 me ;D
<alimj> Tomorrow is going to be a different day for everyone
 * mike90 hopes 
<Joker_> سلام دوستان
<Joker_> کسی هست؟
<mohama> سلام
<mohama> mike90و
<mohama> 8
<mohama>     alimj: سلام
<mohama> saeed: سلام
<saeed> سلام
<mohama> Please support this bug: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94072
<mohama> شما هم این مشکل رو دارید در لیبره آفیس؟
<lubotu3`> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 94072 in Writer "Libreoffice does not behave with the Persian comma as a rtl character" [Minor,New]
<mohama> این مشکل: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/76194
<mohama> مشکل کاما
<saeed> منم همچین مشکلی دارم
<saeed> تو لیبره ورژن ۴ درست بود
<loled> shomaha chera hich vaght javab nemidin??
<saeed> تا میام جواب بدم می‌بینم فردی که سوال پرسیده رفته :)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-21
<shahab> Hey there
<shahab> What does [[ -f /path ]] mean?
<alimj> Good evening folks :: عصر به خیر بر و بکس
<farooghkz> hi :: ‎سلام
<farooghkz> جواب سلام واجبه :)
<alimj> Hi farooghkz :: سلام فاروق
<alimj> Goodnight farooghkz :: شب به خیر فاروق
<alimj> :-D
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> which device file is sound output?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-22
<farooghkz> hi :: ‎سلام
<farooghkz> جواب سلام واجبه :)
<matin> hey everybody
<MasterPiece> MasterPiece, Hi
<farooghkz> !simple
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-23
<SAFIR> سلام چرا درایور رو سیستم مشخص نیست
<senaps> دوستان کسی هست بهم کمک کنه وبکمم رو راه بندازم؟؟؟؟ متاسفانه شناسایی نمیشه :(
<hasan> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-24
<hassan> سلام
<mike90> hi :D o/
<mike90> iraj: check this out ;) https://i.imgur.com/jWwFLFJ.gifv
<iraj> mike90, nice, newyork
<iraj> ?
<mike90> no not NYC itself :D
<mike90> suburbs
<iraj> i think it is effect of 'elnino'?
<iraj> El Niño
<mike90> got it ;D
<mike90> i think so, but im not sure :]
<mike90> should w8 n see what the experts say (maybe after i have been freezed here ;D)
<iraj> :))
<towhid> سلام دوستان
<towhid> علی آقا تشریف دارین؟
<towhid> یه راهنمایی میخواستم
<towhid> سلام مجدد
<towhid> اینترنت و قطع شدنای مکرر و اعصاب خرد کن
<towhid> علی آقا هستین؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-16
<ali_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-18
<thrall> سلام کسی هست تو ارسی
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-19
<graywolf> سلام
<thrall> سلام کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-20
<Amin> hi
<Amin> ?
<Amin> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-21
<OmidKiller> update
<OmidKiller> :|
<OmidKiller> Hello
<Hamed> JOIN
<Guest32258> سلام
<shangul> danialbehzadi, hastid?
<shangul> danialbehzadi, نباید تاپیک فارسی باشه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-22
<erfan> طبق معمولا کسی نیست ؟
<shangul> nixoeen, topic nabayad farsi basheh?
<nixoeen> shangul, Kheyli az Client haye IRC az Farsi ya Rast-be-chap be dorosti poshtibani nemikonan, baraye hamin englisi gozashtimesh
<shangul> nixoeen, mitoneh ham farsi baseh ham englisi
<shangul> basheh*
<nixoeen> shangul, khob hamun adame poshtibani az Rast-be-chap baes mishe na beshe farsisho khoond, na englisisho
<shangul> tooyeh client man ce in moshkel vogood nadareh, dakhel irssi ham kheyli rahat character hayeh farsi namayesh dadeh nemishan
<shangul> nixoeen, https://ibb.co/hmq0va
<nixoeen> shangul, Khob unha ham englisi neveshtan dige :)
<shangul> nixoeen, farsi ham toosh dasht
<shangul> manzooram har dota bood, ham englisi ham farsi
<shangul> nixoeen, ##arabic ham
<nixoeen> shangul, Ye khoshamad bud ke ma behesh vaghan niazi nadarim va tarjih midim ta hadde momken Topic ro kootah negah darim.
<shangul> nazaretoon rajeb azafeh kardan in be topic chie?
<shangul> جامعه ایرانی اوبونتو، سوالات را هوشمندانه بپرسید.
<shangul> یا یه همچین چیزی
<nixoeen> shangul, khob in ke be Englisi neveshte shode, tekraresh niazi nist
<shangul> farsi ham basheh?
<shangul> s/?//
<shangul> velesh
<nixoeen> shangul, Tekrare dige, niazi behesh nist.
<am1n> man khodam az chand ta system login misham
<am1n> bishtar baa weechat
<am1n> faarsi ro bazi system haam nadaaran
<am1n> vase hamin farsi monaaseb nist hamishe
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-15
<_B14CK-SPID3R_> salam
<aaa_> salam
<aaa_> kasi hast?
<aaa_> ?
<mohsen_> سلام
<mohsen_> کسی اینجاست ؟
<mohsen_> لطفا جواب بدید.
<mohsen_> لطفا یک ادمین بامن تماس بگیره
<mohsen_> ای دی تلگرام من
<mohsen_> @msnrzi
<Amin_> salam . group telegram chi shod ? dobareh baz kardin?
<mohsen_> @ @ChanServ @bpsecret @its_Mansoor @linuxthefish @lubotu3 @mohsen_ @ubuntulog
<linuxthefish> hey
<linuxthefish> I have telegram @ed_uk
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-16
<mi_> سلام
<mi_> حسین, [Û±Û¶.Û°Û±.Û±Û¸ Û²Û±:Û±Û¸] یک مشکلی دارم Ú©Ù‡ عجیبه، من با گوشی تتر میکنم با مینت 18.3 متصل میشم به اینترنت ØŒ با usb thetering Ú©Ù‡ متصل میشم بعضی از سایتا بالا نمیان یا کامل لود نمیشن اما بعضی سایتا خوب میان بالا  حسین, [Û±Û¶.Û°Û±.Û±Û¸ Û²Û±:Û±Û¹] در حالی Ú©Ù‡ با خود گوشی مشکلی Ø
<mi_> یک مشکلی دارم که عجیبه، من با گوشی تتر میکنم با مینت 18.3 متصل میشم به اینترنت ، با usb thetering که متصل میشم بعضی از سایتا بالا نمیان یا کامل لود نمیشن اما بعضی سایتا خوب میان بالا
<amirhossein> سلام چگونه می توانم برنامه های itunes...itools....va brackets رو بریزم بچز اینکه برم تو software obunto
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-17
<saeed-fv> salam
<saeed-fv> بنده دنبال راهی هستم که بتونم از یک تکنولوژی مثل proxy برای برنامه ام استفاده کنم با این تفاوت که میخوام کل ترافیک TCP و UDPمن از اون پروکسی رد بشه در واقع کاملا مشابه vpn ولی چون میخوام از سرویس های آنلاین استفاده کنم vpn نمیتونه کار منو راه بندازه ض
<saeed-fv> در ادامه سوالم اگر بشه یک جوری کل ترافیک من از پروکسی رد بشه کار من راه میفته
<Mrenigma> سلتم
<aaaa> salam dustan
<behdad222> aaaa: سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-18
<arkidie> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-19
<mahdi> سلام
<parch> hi
<p0pc0rn> wth
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-20
<Spider_> Hi
<Spider_> Kasi hast ?
<mm8990> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-16
<Test> Hello.
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-20
<tavasoly> hi
<Memeansme> میخوام با testdisk فایلمو ربکاوری کنم
<Memeansme> ولی اون فایل رو که انتخاب میکنم  ارور میده
<Memeansme>  No file found, filesystem may be damaged
<Memeansme> چه کنم؟؟؟🙁
<Memeansme> الان مشغول deeper search هستم
<Memeansme> ولی خیلی طول میکشه
<Memeansme> 9000/121600:    08%
